#ubuntu-x 2006-09-11
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59683 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 (restricted) "synaptic fails to check whether /boot is mounted" [Untriaged,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59683
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-x.log
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59867 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "Synaptics touchpad ceases functioning after suspend and resume." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59867
<Mithrandir> rodarvus: are you handling the various "missing assert" symbol bugs?
<rodarvus> I plan to deal with them, today
<rodarvus> (but am still dealing with personal email from last Thursday on)
<Mithrandir> sure, understandably.  Take care.
<Mithrandir> rodarvus: https://launchpad.net/bugs/59278 ; don't we have tight enough dependencies now?  If not, it shouldn't be rejected..
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59278 in xorg-server "Edgy: X fails with "module requirement mismatch"" [Untriaged,Rejected]  
<rodarvus> Mithrandir, indeed, it shouldn't be rejected
<Mithrandir> care to take care of it?
<rodarvus> I will, thanks
<rodarvus> (we have enough dependencies, but we removed Breaks: due to apt not having implemented it yet)
<Mithrandir> we should probably readd conflicts or something, then
<rodarvus> this is the plan, actually it was scheduled to be done last wednesday
<rodarvus> (its the first packge fix on my schedule for today)
<Mithrandir> ok, don't mind me, then. :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59911 in xorg-server "missing extension in Xnest" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59911
<rodarvus> oh, this bug reminds me
<Mithrandir> xnest seems utterly broken now
<rodarvus> did you upload, or do you plan to upload the new kdriver server soon?
<Mithrandir> : tfheen@thosu ~ > DISPLAY=:1 xterm
<Mithrandir> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation) Major opcode of failed request:  45 (X_OpenFont) Serial number of failed request:  71 Current serial number in output stream:  72
<Mithrandir> already did so
<rodarvus> nice, nice
<rodarvus> about time to add an alias Xnest='echo use Xephyr dude' then :D
<Mithrandir> they're different apps and do different things, so no, not really.
<Mithrandir> Xephyr isn't an X proxy
<rodarvus> oh, I was unaware of that
<rodarvus> what an X proxy does specifically? (pardon my ignorance)
<Mithrandir> Xephyr has its own set of X extensions and stuff.  Xnest doesn't (AIUI)
<Mithrandir> which means Xnest is useful for doing stuff like NX, while Xephyr isn't.
<rodarvus> right. I thought Xephyr would implement the same extensions as Xorg by now (since they are even based on the same source code)
<rodarvus> but yes, you make a good point
<Mithrandir> it means you can do extension development in Xephyr rather than your regular X Server
<Mithrandir> which can be a big win
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59916 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "Mouse-Positioning problem with Dual-Head" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59916
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59964 in libxvmc "/usr/etc path bogosity" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59964
#ubuntu-x 2006-09-12
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59931 in xorg "vesa & vga driver doesn't work on legacy S3 video card" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59931
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60040 in xhost "manpage says xhost +username should work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60040
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60061 in xserver-xorg-driver-i810 "i915 (i810): video driver crashes reproducably" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60061
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59853 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "click, drag drop confused" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59853
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58348 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "ACPI suspend and wakeup on a z61t" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58348
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60122 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Intermittent behaviour from touchpad" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60122
#ubuntu-x 2006-09-13
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60177 in xorg "grub does not detect usb keyboard" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60177
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60180 in xorg "X can't handle two dual-head nvidia cards" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60180
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60288 in xorg-server "xorg segfaults in FontFileCompleteXLFD" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60288
#ubuntu-x 2006-09-14
<vee> heh, just started playing with edgy and setup aiglx, restarted X, ran compiz-start and my desktop turned upside down. :) http://ranchengine.net/upside-down.png
<rodarvus> Mithrandir, ping
<Mithrandir> rodarvus: hi
<rodarvus> seconds after uploading xserver-xorg-video-ati_6.6.2-0ubuntu2, I remembered main is frozen for Knot 3
<rodarvus> it fixes a really nasty bug, but it can surely be rejected for now
<Mithrandir> no problem; main is frozen so it'll stay in unapproved until we thaw it.
<rodarvus> can you reject it for me, please? (or at least hold it until knot 3 is released)
<rodarvus> phew
<rodarvus> thanks :)
<fabbione> rodarvus: did you ever get the patch for sparc?
<fabbione> rodarvus: David Miller did send me one that i did forward to Ben and Ben to you
<fabbione> (i was in vacation at the time)
<rodarvus> hrm, I didn't received this patch, I think
<fabbione> --- a/hw/xfree86/os-support/bus/Pci.h.~1~	2006-08-26 22:11:19.000000000 -0700
<fabbione> +++ b/hw/xfree86/os-support/bus/Pci.h	2006-08-26 22:11:27.000000000 -0700
<fabbione> @@ -330,7 +330,7 @@
<fabbione>  #  define INCLUDE_XF86_MAP_PCI_MEM
<fabbione>  #  define INCLUDE_XF86_NO_DOMAIN
<fabbione>  # endif
<fabbione> -# if !defined(__FreeBSD__)
<fabbione> +# if !defined(__FreeBSD__) && !defined(__linux__)
<fabbione>  #  define ARCH_PCI_PCI_BRIDGE sparcPciPciBridge
<fabbione>  # endif
<fabbione>  #elif defined(__amd64__) || defined(__amd64)
<fabbione> that's about it
<fabbione> it's sparc specific
<fabbione> from David S. Miller
<fabbione> what's your email address?
<fabbione> rodarvus@ ?
<rodarvus> dude, b/hw/xfree86/os-support/bus/Pci.* is my current worse nightmare :D
<rodarvus> rodarvus@ubuntu.com
<fabbione> this patch must go in
<fabbione> David knows what he is doing
<fabbione> both edgy and later dapper-updates
<rodarvus> 'k
<rodarvus> I'll apply it to edgy (probably today, with other xorg-server updates I have locally)
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> please queue it for dapper-updates too
<fabbione> it's safe because:
<fabbione> 1) it's sparc specific
<fabbione> 2) we don't support X on sparc
<fabbione> 3) it will avoid X to eat your harddrive data (no kidding here)
<rodarvus> !!
<rodarvus> I will :)
<fabbione> freedesktop.org bugzilla #8020
<fabbione> well i did send you the mail
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60472 in xorg "Spacebardoesnotworkafterupgradetoedgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60472
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60474 in xserver-xorg-driver-i810 "1280x800 resolution won't work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60474
#ubuntu-x 2006-09-15
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-x.log
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60539 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati (main) "GTK Button Corruption" [Low,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60539
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60605 in xorg "UK (international) layout selected by default instead of plain UK." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60605
#ubuntu-x 2006-09-16
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60649 in xorg "no dummy package for xlibs giving dep error" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60649
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60661 in xserver-xorg-video-vesa "Screen corruption on GeForce 6600 in vesa mode" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60661
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60712 in xorg "Wrong driver chosen for ATI graphics cards during install, Cant start x" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60712
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60726 in xorg-server "GL_ARB_fragment_program support" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60726
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60762 in xserver-xorg-video-savage "can't use 1024x768 with savage driver in edgy (vrefresh out of range)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60762
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60800 in xorg "Screen freezes with some cards when using the nvidia driver" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60800
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60805 in xorg "package postinst doesnt support preseeding of the VideoRam parameter" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60805
#ubuntu-x 2006-09-17
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60860 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 "madwifi module not working" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60860
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60882 in xorg-server "Rendering problems on edgy with Intel Integrated Graphics Device" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60882
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60938 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "Atheros Chipset Not Detected; Unknown Symbol" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60938
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60971 in xorg "Blank screen on screen with livecd + clean install" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60971
#ubuntu-x 2007-09-10
<keescook> jcristau: cool, thanks for the pointer
<jcristau> keescook: np
<jcristau> keescook: it's just the patch applied upstream rediffed for 1.1.1, fwiw :)
<ubotu> New bug: #138505 in desktop-effects (main) "(gusty) X crashes with desktop-effects enabled running warsow (dup-of: 130325)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138505
<ubotu> New bug: #138572 in xorg (main) "XQuickChecck: 2007-09-10 MiguelMartinez" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138572
<ubotu> New bug: #138718 in xorg (main) "gdm greeter crashes when X is using vesa driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138718
<ubotu> New bug: #138731 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "totem crashes when compiz is running" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138731
<ubotu> New bug: #133118 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "very corrupt X after suspend/resume" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133118
<ubotu> New bug: #138742 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "[gutsy]  xserver locks up/blanks if AGPFastWrite is enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138742
<ubotu> New bug: #138715 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  pressing touch pad enable/disable button on hp dv6500 works but also brings up Ubuntu Help Center (dup-of: 91056)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138715
#ubuntu-x 2007-09-11
<ubotu> New bug: #138774 in xorg-server (main) "[patch]  XGrabKey allows several grabs on the same key by the same client" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138774
<ubotu> New bug: #126996 in openoffice.org2 (main) "Clicking on File menu completely freezes X.org (dup-of: 113679)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126996
<ubotu> New bug: #138826 in xorg (main) "[gutsy]  since last update of xorg mouse is in slow motion or too fast to see" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138826
<ubotu> New bug: #44981 in xserver-xorg-video-vesa (main) "Dapper: Vesa driver not working under AMD64" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44981
<ubotu> New bug: #138899 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati (main) "On current Gutsy LiveCD X won't start on Ati x200m" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138899
<tormod> are we getting ati 6.7.192 in gutsy soon?
<tepsipakki> actually, I'm having issues with it ;)
<tormod> since when?
<tormod> since 6.6.193 or something newer?
<tepsipakki> since I realized it was the newer driver and not my experimental mesa/xserver builds
<tepsipakki> not that it matters much though, but compiz doesn't work with it correctly OOTB
<tormod> aha dogfood ;)
<tepsipakki> I'm now running what ubuntu provides, and need to find a workaround
<tepsipakki> only a part of the screen is refreshed
<tormod> did you try 6.6.193?
<tepsipakki> that works, running it now
<tormod> did any others testers see this?
<tepsipakki> no, I guess no-one has r200
<tepsipakki> goddamnit I hate the compiz feature that slides other windows past the one you clicked
<tepsipakki> can't find how to disable that
<bryce_> heya
<tepsipakki> bryce_: hey
<bryce_> tepsipakki, hey we're both awake :-)
<tepsipakki> bryce_: have you done an UVF request for -ati already, or should I do that?
<bryce_> please go ahead and do that
<bryce_> wireless has been extremely unreliable at XDS
<bryce_> daniels finally just went and bought an AP and connected it up to a wired port we found, and things seem working now
<tepsipakki> bryce_: ok, about time for that. I have some small issues but hopefully I'll find workarounds
<bryce_> ok cool
<bryce_> I've been hanging around with alex
<bryce_> he says there are 3 fixes in git that are pretty important
<tepsipakki> I have that one packaged, but not tested it myself yet
<tepsipakki> git master that is
<bryce_> he thinks he'll be doing a release (probably .193 but maybe 6.8.0) in a week or two
<tepsipakki> sweet
<bryce_> I let him know about the testers we've been encouraging to send bug reports his way, and he did remark that he's seen a huge upswing in feedback, which he really appreciates
<tepsipakki> that's good
<bryce_> so I think 192 plus the fixes you backported should definitely uvfe'd for now.  Then if .193 or whatever comes late, we'll be able to at least backport any critical fixes
<tepsipakki> yep
<tepsipakki> hmm, do we have a list of regressions in 6.6.193 that 6.7.x should fix?
<bryce_> I have a trimmed down changelog of 6.6.193 here:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XorgRecentChanges
<bryce_> but not for 6.7.x yet
<bryce_> tepsipakki, the developer of this gave a demo today; it was extremely cool:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olWjnfBoY8E
<bryce_> it's also cool to see just how many of the x developers run ubuntu :-)
<mvo> bryce_: is there a decision on 1.4/new nvidia yet? so that I can plan what to do with nvidia and compiz :) ?
<bryce_> we're not doing xserver 1.4
<bryce_> benc (iirc) uploaded a new -nvidia 100.14.11 a week or two ago; I wasn't planning on any further changes...
<bryce_> mvo, regarding the patch 132, I've appraised the UME folks about it and let them know that it's causing breakage in compiz, but so far no response
<mvo> ok
<bryce_> mvo, I'd like to know for certain whether they are going to baseline on Feisty or bump to Gutsy
<mvo> that may mean that we have to blacklist nvidia in compiz it for gutsy
<bryce_> if the latter, then the problem goes away - we can just drop 132 with no regrets
<bryce_> I think that'd be fine
<mvo> its not urgent, just something that needs to be sorted before beta
<bryce_> yeah I am planning on taking a deeper look after I get back from XDS
<tepsipakki> bryce_: no-one from nvidia at XDS? I've heard that there was a new driver coming some time soon
<bryce_> maybe there's some way to conditionalize based on whether -psb is in use
<bryce_> nope, no one from nvidia, not even aaronp
<tepsipakki> ok
<tepsipakki> MPX is nice.. should get in for 7.4
<bryce_> maybe
<bryce_> sounds like there are going to be tons and tons of issues getting apps to grab focus correctly when there are multiple pointers
<bryce_> RedHat presented what they'll be working on:  
<tepsipakki> I was just about to ask about that :)
<jcristau> fwiw, brice posted a summary at http://bgoglin.livejournal.com/12340.html
<bryce_> composite by default, EXA performance, smooth GUI booting (minimize monitor resets durning startup), improved fast user switching, oops on X support, and some stuff around DRM
<tepsipakki> jcristau: strange, haven't seen that on p.d.o
<bryce_> jcristau, ah, yeah I missed that talk
<tepsipakki> but reading now
<jcristau> it's cool for us not able to attend to have some notes on what happens in cambridge :)
<jcristau> like kyle swimming in the cam
<bryce_> I took pretty detailed (hand written) notes; I can work on getting them typed up if you're interested
<tepsipakki> I sure am
<bryce_> ah yeah; they went punting and apparently he decided he'd be better at poling than mjg, but while he was standing up someone rocked the boat and he fell in
<bryce_> he said he swallowed some of the (stagnant) water and now is hypochondriacing himself various life threatening illnesses
<jcristau> heh
<tepsipakki> ouch
<jcristau> i'm sure enough beer will help him forget about that water ;)
<tepsipakki> "mo' bubbles"
<jcristau> or pimms
<tepsipakki> that reminds me.. the tax-free shops at heathrow are great, free samples of whiskies and pimms if you like :)
<bryce_> yeah last night we went for drinks; they'd paid 1000 pounds but we only managed to drink 600 pounds worth, even after a round of double shots of tequilla
<bryce_> yeah and a round of pimms... wtf??
<tepsipakki> heh, no wonder some of the notes are a bit hard to read ;)
<mvo> haha
<mvo> that sounds like a fun event
<mvo> bryce_: compsite-by-default was on the agenda?
<jcristau> composite is on by default in 1.4
<tepsipakki> ooh, so TTM could get in 2.6.24
<bryce_> mvo, composite-by-default was on RedHat's current projects list
<bryce_> mvo, xorg in general I think is neutral on whether it's on by default
<jcristau> oh, you mean composite-by-default as in compiz-by-default
<bryce_> I think that's what was meant
<bryce_> their slides said "composite-by-default"
<jcristau> yeah, sorry
<bryce_> oh and btw, we now have a ubuntu-x@ mailing list - https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-x
<tepsipakki> yeah
<tepsipakki> saw that one :)
<bryce_> I expect we'll be able to use it for ubuntu-specific X development/packaging/testing discussions
<bryce_> I like how the ubuntu forum for X testing is resulting, but I'm much more a mailing list sorta guy ;-)
<tepsipakki> me too
<bryce_> so I figure now we'll have all bases covered
<tepsipakki> forums need a browser, I just use screen with irc&alpine
<bryce_> oh hey I had a question
<bryce_> I was having dinner with Matthew Timmerman from AMD, and he asked about how to "de-blacklist fglrx"
<bryce_> I wasn't sure what he meant by that - does this make sense for either of you?
<tepsipakki> did xserver conflict with it some time ago?
<jcristau> i added a conflict in the 1.3 timeframe, and then took it out when fglrx got fixed
<jcristau> but i don't think that ever got into ubuntu
<tepsipakki> actually, it is :)
<bryce_> hmm, was that done in xorg or xorg-server?
<jcristau> xorg-server
<tepsipakki> but versions (<< 8.37.6)
<bryce_> ahh, so perhaps that's it
<jcristau> ah, right
<tepsipakki> but that should be right
<bryce_> ok so it could be already fixed?
<tepsipakki> they have 8.4x already
<jcristau> earlier versions didn't like the 'X.Org version 1.3' output from Xorg
<tepsipakki> hah
<tepsipakki> gutsy has 8.37.6
<tepsipakki> mm, but (<<) means that should be installable
<jcristau> yeah you should be ok
<bryce_> ok cool
<bryce_> oh, and have either of you played much with xvfb?  sounds like it could be handy for headless testing
<jcristau> i never used it
<tepsipakki> I haven't
<bryce_> I'm thinking about trying it out - I notice the X test suite makes use of it so I'm curious how actually relevant it is.  
<tepsipakki> ok I filed the UVF request.. it's still missing some required information and I'll add those in the morning
<bryce_> cool
<jcristau> bah, we have way too many input drivers.
<tepsipakki> indeed
<Ubotu> New bug: #138987 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "[UVF]  new version, 6.7.192 + fixes from git master" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138987
<tepsipakki> ok, running my latest ati package at last.. and it works just fine even with compiz
<tepsipakki> increasing the resolution was what made it look funny
<tepsipakki> but restarting the session cleared that up
<bryce_> cool
<bryce_> I'm about 50% done typing in notes
<tepsipakki> and I'm 100% ripe for bed :)
<bryce_> I'm at least 80% ripe
<bryce_> I'm going to see if I can finish
<tepsipakki> so see you tomorrow! ->
<bryce_> cya!
#ubuntu-x 2007-09-12
<tormod> good night
<bryce_> aha done
<Ubotu> New bug: #115950 in fontconfig (main) "big fonts after Gutsy upgrade (dup-of: 118745)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115950
<Ubotu> New bug: #131811 in ubuntu "Gutsy: small and non-anti-aliased fonts (dup-of: 118745)" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131811
<Ubotu> New bug: #139073 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati (main) "xserver-xorg fails on ATI Radeon 9700" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139073
<Ubotu> New bug: #139088 in xorg (main) "Black strip in the middle of the screen ( horizontal)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139088
<Ubotu> New bug: #139094 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "white screen on intel GMA 900 graphics card " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139094
<Ubotu> New bug: #118253 in compiz (main) "[Compiz] bug when screensaver is activated (dup-of: 122549)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118253
<Ubotu> New bug: #122549 in compiz (main) "[gutsy]  compiz fusion breaking gnome-screensaver behaviour" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122549
<Ubotu> New bug: #124317 in compiz (main) "blender stalls with enabled GL desktop (gnome-compiz-manager) (dup-of: 130325)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124317
<Ubotu> New bug: #133680 in compiz (main) "[gutsy]  compiz kills xwindows when blender starts (dup-of: 130325)" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133680
<soren> What was the command again to make X generate a defaultish config file you?
<tepsipakki> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<tepsipakki> just running dexconf is pretty similar
<tepsipakki> but it uses the old values stored by debconf
<soren> Ah.. No, I meant the argument you can pass to X to make it generate a configuration based on the hardware.
<keescook> bryce_: say, question for you about the fedora patches...
<keescook> actually... it's an old patch.
<keescook>       + 107_fedora_dont_backfill_bg_none.patch
<keescook> this "conflicts" with a security patch, which fixes the copy behavior... however, as it stands, ubuntu doesn't do the copy at all.
<keescook> (in gutsy)
<Ubotu> New bug: #102116 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[feisty]  PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@f0000000 for 0000:01:00.0 (dup-of: 54294)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102116
<Ubotu> New bug: #139210 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "ATI Radeon 9200 crashes with Gutsy driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139210
<`Matir> lo tormod
<bryce_> heya
<tormod> tepsipakki: where is the actual package corresponding to your UVFe?
<tormod> is it the one in http://users.tkk.fi/~tjaalton/dpkg/ati/ ?
#ubuntu-x 2007-09-13
<Ubotu> New bug: #139232 in xorg-server (main) "xorg not starting on geode lx on gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139232
<Ubotu> New bug: #139240 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "The intel video driver doesn't correctly manage a L194WT widescreen monitor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139240
<Ubotu> New bug: #139203 in xorg (main) "Screen and Graphics is no longer functioning" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139203
<Ubotu> New bug: #139292 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Freeze when changing output orientation with xrandr if compiz is active" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139292
<Ubotu> New bug: #139330 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "6.7.192 no longer does 1152x864" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139330
<Q-FUNK> ah, 1152x864.  a truly evil resolution.
<tepsipakki> oh god, compiz by default afterall..
<tepsipakki> mvo: sorry about that ^^ comment, I'm reading the TB meeting logs now, and your pciid-blacklist stuff should cover the worst cases anyway ;)
<mvo> heh :)
<mvo> its exciting
<mvo> in both good and bad sense :)
<tepsipakki> correct :)
<ubotu> New bug: #139276 in ubuntu "Intel 810 graphics has dark band across screen (dup-of: 137604)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139276
<ubotu> New bug: #139367 in xorg (main) "Fail to install 7.10 Tribe 5 on ACER 4920G" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139367
<ubotu> New bug: #139439 in xorg (main) "X crashes when I try to open wine config" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139439
#ubuntu-x 2008-09-08
<wgrant> tjaalton: Bug #267611 doesn't look good; they're using the latest versions of things...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267611 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "[intrepid] cannot see touchpad tab in mouse configuration" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267611
<tjaalton> wgrant: there are also bugs where lshal doesn't show the device but it can be manually configured in xorg.conf. maybe this is related
<tjaalton> oh, the log shows that it's found
<tjaalton> hum no, it's using evdev
<tjaalton> that's because the fdi file doesn't know about SynPS/2 :)
<tjaalton> so this bug is easy
<wgrant> There's also a patch in upstream git that will probably fix some of the scrolling issues.
<wgrant> tjaalton: What do you mean it doesn't know about SynPS/2? My device name is identical, and it works fine.
<tjaalton> hum right, maybe lshal shows a different string
<tjaalton> and maybe that user doesn't have hal running?
<tjaalton> although that would cause more problems
<wgrant> It finds the device through hal.
<tjaalton> and since he got evdev it should be running..
<tjaalton> yep
<wgrant> (II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad
<wgrant> It uses the right driver.
<wgrant> But it doesn't work.
<wgrant> This is why I am confused.
<tjaalton> oh right, it does
<tjaalton> bah
<tjaalton> breakfast first, then off to work :) ->
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> xorg-server 2:1.4.99.906-2ubuntu3 (buildd@crested.buildd) 
<wgrant> That's old.
<wgrant> That would be the problem.
<wgrant> I suppose.
<tjaalton> it should support properties
<wgrant> Hm, indeed.
<wgrant> Anyway, eat.
<tjaalton> wgrant: btw, let's keep all synaptics bugs in x-x-i-s, because I believe the source package will be renamed before too long
<crevette> hello
<bryce> heya
<tjaalton> howdy
<crevette> do you have any report on widget corruption on gtk with intel ?
<crevette> I have that specifically on epiphany
<crevette> http://www.monsterup.com/upload/1220860308.jpg
<tjaalton> never seen that on my 965GM
<tjaalton> don't use epiphany though
<seb128> I do use it and I've no such issue
<wgrant> tjaalton: Didn't we only rename it to match Debian a few months ago?
<tjaalton> wgrant: yes, to enable easier merges, but since then the project has adopted the MIT license and is hosted on b.fd.o. I believe Mattia is ready to rename the source now :)
<wgrant> Aha.
<wgrant> tjaalton: I was pleased to see that it reawoke a couple of months back.
<wgrant> It had been looking unpleasantly dead for too long.
<tjaalton> yes, that's true.. at least it's maintained now
<wgrant> It's unfortunate that float properties such as speed aren't yet able to be exposed through XI properties.
<tjaalton> yeah
<wgrant> Otherwise we could easily have a nice complete Synaptics GUI.
<wgrant> That doesn't need SHMConfig...
<tjaalton> the driver could use a different scale, like x1000 or so and use constants :)
<wgrant> Integers, you mean?
<tjaalton> uhm, yes :)
<tjaalton> constant isn't that useful
<wgrant> No, not really.
<wgrant> But yes, that is one easy option that I'd thought of. But I presume upstream will have a better one.
<wgrant> Do we know of any sane person who has hardware afflicted by the ultra-slowness bug? That's getting quite a few people annoyed on the forums.
<wgrant> And Launchpad.
<tjaalton> the bug has been updated
<tjaalton> and upstream is aware of it
<wgrant> Ah, good.
<tjaalton> it can be quirked on the fdi file
<tjaalton> but the real problem is that some code is missing from the new version that used to be there
<wgrant> Useful, those FDI files.
<wgrant> Ah.
<tjaalton> so it's not a proper fix
<tjaalton> wgrant: float support is coming, just not implemented yet
<tjaalton> wgrant: something you'd like to try?-)
<wgrant> tjaalton: I'd love to. But I've not looked into how the whole thing works in depth.
<wgrant> I've remained blissfully ignorant of how things like X operate internally.
<tjaalton> me too. I also lack the skill to fix anything
<tjaalton> which would involve coding, and in C
<wgrant> My C isn't bad, but X is formidable.
<tjaalton> heh
<jcristau> some parts are not too bad
<wgrant> Encouraging.
<tjaalton> bryce: looks like you deleted changelog.Debian.old from the xorg git on Aug 5th ;)
<tjaalton> at least that merge deleted it
<wgrant> tjaalton: Well, X doesn't seem to like 64-bit property values, but I've got it working rather well converting -synaptics' doubles to/from floats.
<tjaalton> wgrant: whoa, excellent :)
<wgrant> A few changes in xinput and -synaptics, and defining XA_FLOAT in Xatom.h (although there must be something like that already...).
<tjaalton> you could send those to the list for a review
<wgrant> Once they're less pathetic, perhaps.
<tjaalton> heh, you could also ask peter directly (whot on irc)
<jcristau> wgrant: sending floats over the wire?
<jcristau> wgrant: might want to do fixed point instead
<wgrant> jcristau: What is the benefit of that?
<jcristau> probably less architecture dependent
<wgrant> True.
<wgrant> Grumble. But then one of course has the issue of differing ranges. And who knows how much precision is required...
<jcristau> right. integer properties are easier
<wgrant> Definitely.
<wgrant> Unfortunately, some of the more useful -synaptics properties aren't integers.
 * wgrant gives up and goes to bed.
<wgrant> Night all.
<Ampelbein> hi! what is the right package for bugs in xkb? like bug #224649 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224649 in control-center "limited to 4 alternative keyboard layouts - any reason?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224649
<jcristau> Ampelbein: "yes, there's a reason"
<jcristau> might be fixed at some point, but, since it's xkb...
 * jcristau wtfs at bug 267867
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267867 in xterm "Catastrophic xterm behavior !" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267867
<bryce> ideas on bug 267682?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267682 in ubuntu "Hotkeys no longer working in Intrepid (evdev?)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267682
<bryce> ah hell, brb
<tjaalton> jcristau: heh
<bryce> tjaalton: you about?
<tjaalton> bryce: yep
<seb128> hi there
<seb128> is current intrepid known to be broken on intel?
<tjaalton> in what way? my laptop works
<tjaalton> sure there are bugs too
<seb128> xglinfo segfault on startup but I just noticed that nvidia-glx-173 got installed and diverts libGL, let me remove it and restart my session
<seb128> that's an intel laptop why the heck does the binary nvidia get installed?
<tjaalton> beats me :)
<seb128> nvidia-173-kernel-source
<seb128> Recommends: nvidia-glx-173 (>= 173.14.12)
<seb128> doesn't explain why
<crevette> seb128: doesn't crash here
<seb128> crevette: do you have nvidia-glx-173 installed?
<crevette> no
<crevette> I have this message when running glxinfo -> Failed to initialize TTM buffer manager.  Falling back to classic.
<tjaalton> ignore it
<seb128> alright fixed now
<seb128> I still would like to now why those nvidia packages got installed
<seb128> that will teach me to use mvo's toys, I updated using update-manager ;-)
<tjaalton> well, can't answer that one.. :)
<crevette> tjaalton: framerate of glx* tools is synced on vertical freq of the screen?
<tjaalton> crevette: something like that
<crevette> tjaalton: sorry, I don't know much
<tjaalton> crevette: no worries, me neither
<jcristau> yes, sync to vblank is on by default on intel
<jcristau> so gears fps addicts will be sad
 * wgrant wtfs at the response to tjaalton's closing of bug #267867
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267867 in xterm "Catastrophic xterm behavior !" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267867
<bryce> hi tormod
<tormod> hi bryce
<tormod> you and brian have done some rocking -ati bug work lately :)
<bryce> tormod: thanks, yeah I've been really focused on it
<bryce> tormod: there were a number of bugs you had asked for updates 1 month ago, that have received no response, that could probably be closed as expired at this point
<bryce> on the 14th we could do another review - that's the 1 month anniversary of bdmurray's request for updates, so I guess we can expire many of the bugs that still have no received word
<bryce> tormod: also I don't know if you saw, but I did up a patch to allow us to quirk fixes for the AGPMode issue.  I think I caught all the cases where people were reporting applicable symptoms and requested they test, but please keep your eyes open for more such cases
<bryce> I suspect the AGPMode bug is going to be fairly pervasive
#ubuntu-x 2008-09-09
<tjaalton> bryce_: pong2
<bryce_> heya
<bryce_> tjaalton: Could you take a look at bug 267682?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267682 in ubuntu "Hotkeys no longer working in Intrepid (evdev?)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267682
<bryce_> seems I had another question for you... hm
<bryce_> eh can't think of it
<tjaalton> I looked at that yesterday, and I think g-p-m should catch those
<tjaalton> regardless of the driver X uses. but that's easy to test too
<bryce_> today I decided to go downstairs and only take broken test hardware with me.  It's been a good challenge, just staying online ;-)
<bryce_> I've fleshed out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Quirks a good bit more
<tjaalton> hehe, I bet
<tjaalton> ^^ that was for the previous comment ;)
<tjaalton> I'll test my laptop once it reboots (damn dpms)
<tjaalton> lenovo X61, those hotkeys
<bryce_> are you seeing freezes when the screensaver comes on too?
<tjaalton> it's when the display is put to sleep
<tjaalton> normal screensavers work
<tjaalton> I'm waiting for the new kernel..
<bryce_> hmm, I had a couple systems that were locking up (or blanking at least) when either the screensaver or power savings came on
<bryce_> I switched off screensaver, and the lockups/blanks went away
<tjaalton> I just disabled the power-off
<bryce_> however maybe disabling the screensaver also affected the dpms settings; not sure
<tjaalton> in power settings there's the slider "set the monitor in power save mode" or something like that
<tjaalton> put that in "never"
<bryce_> yeah I may play around with that more later this week; I've got quite a laundry list of bugs for all this hardware...
<tjaalton> humm, I tried without input-hotplug, and my battery and hibernate hotkeys started working
<bryce_> huh... Jaunty Jackalope
<bryce_> well g'nite
<tjaalton> night:)
<tjaalton> seb128: about the nvidia-glx-173, update-manager is trying to install it here as well
<seb128> tjaalton: ahah!
<tjaalton> something really is broken
<seb128> tjaalton: does apt-get dist-upgrade do that too?
<tjaalton> let's see
<seb128> grab mvo when he is around
<tjaalton> yes it does
<seb128> good ;-)
<tjaalton> ok I won't upgrade before he shows up :)
<seb128> thanks
<seb128__> tjaalton: mvo is here ;-)
<tjaalton> seb128__: yeah!
<tjaalton> mvo: so, somehow we get nvidia-glx-173 installed, which breaks if you have intel, for instance
<tjaalton> um, breaks 3D
<tjaalton> mvo: same thing with update-manager and apt-get
<mvo> hello!
<mvo> what is the bugnumber?
<seb128__> mvo: what is the apt magic to have the reason of why packages are installed displayed?
<mvo> -o debug::pkgDepCache::AutoInstall=true
<seb128__> mvo: no bug number, just apt-get dist-upgrade on intrepid and note it in the list
<seb128__> tjaalton: sudo apt-get -o debug::pkgDepCache::AutoInstall=true dist-upgrade and look in the log then I guess
<mvo> tjaalton: there is also -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true if the autoinst doesn't give a hint
<tjaalton> mvo: I think I found the problem already.. nvidia-kernel-common Recommends nvidia-kernel-source, which pulls in nvidia-173-kernel-source, which pulls in nvidia-glx-173..
<tjaalton> and I did the upload :)
<tjaalton> but I'm not sure if that Recommends was added there, will check
<seb128> tjaalton: why is nvidia-kernel-common installed?
<tjaalton> seb128: l-r-m
<tjaalton> and yes, that Recommends was added in the latest version
<tjaalton> but not mentioned on the changelog
<tjaalton> I tend to use aptitude to find out why a package is installed
<seb128> mvo: where are those debug options listed again? I tried the apt-get and apt.conf man but only the resolver option was listed there
<mvo> seb128: its not well documented, it should probably be added to the man-page (or to a new apt.debug page). its in /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/configuration-index
<seb128> mvo: ah, I looked at the apt.conf example but not this one, thanks
<tjaalton> I'm surprised that there are no bugs reported about this.. it basically breaks 3D for everyone
<tjaalton> and the change was made in Debian, so tseliot is not to blame
<tjaalton> uh no
<seb128> tjaalton: the change is recent and it breaks intel for intrepid users who updated since yesterday basically, that's probably not that many
<tjaalton> the Recommends has been there forever in debian, and dropped from our package in 16th Aug 06
<tjaalton> so the merge is busted
<seb128> who did it?
<tjaalton> tseliot
<tjaalton> I'll re-merge it
<seb128> thanks
<tjaalton> but I kinda reviewed it :/
<tjaalton> ah, there's a new debian version that removes the recommends
<tjaalton> tseliot: hey, the nvidi-kernel-common merge was broken.. it didn't include all our previous changes, most importantly it Recommends nvidia-kernel-source, which basically pulls nvidia-glx-173 for everyone and breaks 3D
<tjaalton> but, I missed that so I'll re-merge it
<tseliot> tjaalton: it wasn't finished. I wanted you to have a look at the merge. I have removed the recommends and completed the merge but I'm still not sure as to whether we still need that package in Ubuntu.
<tseliot> therefore I'm waiting a bit
<tjaalton> tseliot: ok, well it _was_ uploaded in saturday..
<tseliot> tjaalton: what???
<tjaalton> I'd prefer to review packages that are ready..
<tjaalton> I thought it was
<tseliot> sorry about this
<tjaalton> no worries, I'll upload a new one shortly
<tseliot> next time I'll ask you explicitly to upload a new package if I wish you to do so
<tjaalton> yeah :)
<tjaalton> wgrant: I've uploaded a new synaptics to my PPA: http://ppa.launchpad.net/tjaalton/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xfree86-driver-synaptics/
<tjaalton> wgrant: please test once it's built
<wgrant> tjaalton: Will do.
<wgrant> Has 0.15.1 actually been released? I saw that the version in git was bumped.
<tjaalton> yes, tarball was available
<wgrant> Ah.
<tjaalton> so I think it's released then :)
<wgrant> Have you dropped 101_ubuntu.diff?
<tjaalton> yes
<wgrant> Good.
<wgrant> So we should be almost syncable.
<wgrant> Brb, restarting X.
<tjaalton> it also has a couple of patches that should fix appletouch and ALPS
<tjaalton> slowness and narrow scrollregions
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> Edges are different.
<wgrant> Yep, I suggested that you look at them IIRC.
<wgrant> But otherwise this is pretty boring.
<wgrant> It all works :(
<tjaalton> heh
<tjaalton> the patches were directly from whot
<tjaalton> so they are not upstream yet
<tjaalton> they are in rawhide too
<wgrant> Oh, I thought the scrollregions one was.
<wgrant> I think my right scroll region might be slightly less ridiculously thin than it was with 1.5.
<tjaalton> hmm maybe the patches weren't for regions, but edges and some preprobe stuff
<tjaalton> anyway, nice that it works
<tjaalton> could you add something to bug 268071?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268071 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Please accept xfree86-driver-synaptics 0.15.1-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268071
<wgrant> Props seem to work fine. It's all fine.
<wgrant> Sure.
<tjaalton> great, thanks
<wgrant> tjaalton: Multi-finger tapping strangeness regression, possible due to the two-finger disentangling patch.
<wgrant> It seems to just make the cursor jump occasionally now. And two-finger tapping has ceased.
<tjaalton> drat..
<wgrant> I can occasionally get it to work. But not often.
<wgrant> Hm.
<tjaalton> I could depatch that commit
<wgrant> It's definitely related to the MaxTapMove default change.
<tjaalton> or unpatch, whatever
<wgrant> As if I increase that it becomes a bit more likely to work.
<wgrant> But still nothing like it used to be.
<wgrant> I'll work out which commit/patch it was.
<tjaalton> cool, thanks
<tjaalton> I'll scratch my head with xkb-data again..
<tjaalton> fails to build
<wgrant> Fun.
<tjaalton> update-po fails
<tjaalton> ah right, autoreconfig needed
<wgrant> tjaalton: Reverting 9f0da9 (the two-finger scrolling disentanglement commit) fixes it.
<tjaalton> wgrant: thanks, I'll add that to the package
<wgrant> I'm not sure how exactly that patch was going to help anything.
<wgrant> I do wish that the huge switch in HandleTapProcessing was commented at least slightly.
<wgrant> tjaalton: Which variety of synaptics-driven hardware do you have?
<tjaalton> wgrant: none :)
<wgrant> Oh. That is rather unfortunate.
<tjaalton> tell me about it.. although I could get a lenovo keyboard with a trackpad if I wanted to
<tjaalton> it's rather pricey though
<wgrant> Well, I'm generally available for testing if you need it.
<tjaalton> yep, good to know
<bryce_> morning
<tjaalton> hey bryce
<tjaalton> could you confirm bug 268055 and bug 268071
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268055 in xorg-server "Please accept xorg-server 1.5.0-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268055
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268071 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Please accept xfree86-driver-synaptics 0.15.1-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268071
<bryce_> sure, sec
<tjaalton> bryce_: I've now nearly finished the keyboard stuff, only gnome-settings-daemon left to be uploaded. it should be done last since otherwise people might have broken layouts for a while
<tjaalton> but in an hour or so
<tjaalton> hum, actually it takes a while for the publisher to catch up, so I'll upload it now
<bryce_> tjaalton: excellent
<tjaalton> I skipped the paperwork with xkeyboard-config and didn't create a new tarball for it..
<tjaalton> but for evdev I only pulled one commit, so no support for properties yet
<bryce_> ok cool
<tjaalton> we don't even have 2.0.4, so having master versioned as 2.0.3 sounds a bit strange ;)
<tjaalton> but there should be 2.1 released this week
<bryce_> I went through -intel quirks last night and will be pushing a bunch in today.  Thinking about probably merging 2.4.2 too
<tjaalton> we have that already, only the version string is missing from 2.4.2
<bryce_> ahh, ok then; I'll just put my patches in
<bryce_> just need to test to make sure quirking lvds does what it's supposed to do
<bryce_> did you get a chance to upload xorg?  If not I could tackle that.
<tjaalton> not before xorg-server is uploaded and all drivers rebuilt
<tjaalton> at least it's not usable before that
<tjaalton> because people couldn't upgrade
<tjaalton> I need to head home.. it's dark and wet, so will be a pleasant 10km ride with my bike
<tjaalton> later->
<bryce_> ok cya
<crevette> hey there
<crevette> keyboard layout detection seems to be broken
<tjaalton> nice
<crevette> AZERTY became QWERTY
<tjaalton> did you dist-upgrade?
<crevette> I used PackageKit to update 
<crevette> the gnome applet reports USA layout
<tjaalton> what versions do you have of xkb-data, hal, xserver-xorg-input-evdev and gnome-settings-daemon?
<crevette> 1.3-1ubuntu2 - hal_0.5.11-3~ubuntu8_i386.deb - 1:2.0.3-2ubuntu1 - 2.23.92-0ubuntu1
<tjaalton> hmh, xkb-data should've been updated
<tjaalton> also g-s-d is too old
<crevette> okay
<tjaalton> should be available at least on a.u.c
<crevette> tjaalton: I'm upgrading
<crevette> hoz Xorg detect keyboard layout?
<tjaalton> hm?
<jcristau> tjaalton: z -> w :)
<jcristau> crevette: it doesn't
<tjaalton> heh, right
<tjaalton> crevette: see /etc/default/console-setup
<crevette> qh okay
<tjaalton> and /usr/lib/hal/debian-setup-keyboard
<jcristau> i guess what happened there is that because of the older xkb-data, xkbcomp fails to create the map, so you get the default us
<tjaalton> yeah, I was just writing that :)
<crevette> let's restart X
<tjaalton> I couldn't decide which package needed to depend on which, so hoped that they'd get published in the correct order
<tjaalton> but since the first xkeyboard-config upload FTBFS'd
<tjaalton> ..
<jcristau> maybe new evdev Breaks old xkb-data, and new xkb-data Breaks old evdev, would work?
<crevette> by which component /usr/lib/hal/debian-setup-keyboard is executed ?
<jcristau> crevette: by hal, when it starts
<tjaalton> /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-x11-keymap.fdi
<crevette> okaym so I need to restart hal also
<tjaalton> no hal should be ok now
<tjaalton> already
<tjaalton> that's what broke it :)
<tjaalton> but running lshal |grep xkb should show you something like xkb.rules = 'evdev'
<tjaalton> restarting hal doesn't hurt though
<tjaalton> jcristau: yeah that would probably work. we'll see if I care enough to fix those :)
<tjaalton> don't think people would backport these
<jcristau> if you don't care about partial upgrades it's ok
<tjaalton> oh you mean if someone would only pull the new evdev? yeah, that would break
<tjaalton> hum
#ubuntu-x 2008-09-10
<bryce_> bwahahaha http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/complete-graphs/xserver-xgl/plots/xserver-xgl-fullyear-open.png
<pwnguin> bryce_: what's that graph about?
<pwnguin> a lot of bugs closed apparently
<bryce_> yeah we finally killed off xgl
<pwnguin> ah
<bryce_> more graphs here:  http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Plots/
<tjaalton> crevette: so the layout works now?
<crevette> yep
<crevette> hello :)
<tjaalton> excellent
<tjaalton> sigh, firefox gfx get corrupt on me both on hardy and intrepid.. I need to move the mouse to another window to refresh the contents
<tjaalton> wonder what's going on
<seb128> tjaalton: hi
<seb128> tjaalton: bug #268395, bug #268384, bug #268320, something is broken in your changes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268395 in gnome-control-center "gnome-keyboard-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in XkbGetNames()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268395
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268384 in gnome-control-center "gnome-keyboard-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in XkbGetNames()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268384
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268320 in gnome-control-center "gnome-keyboard-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in XkbGetNames()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268320
<tjaalton> seb128: isn't that what mvo did?
<seb128> oh
<seb128> tjaalton: sorry, I though that was the evdev thingy
<seb128> mvo: ^
<tjaalton> seb128: maybe they didn't get the xkb-data update which made them try the capplet
<seb128> tjaalton: depends should assure they get it
<tjaalton> seb128: yeah, well I didn't add one :/
<tjaalton> it's a bit late for that too
<mvo> seb128: I have a look
<seb128> mvo: I'm fixing the retracers to get you a good stacktrace
<mvo> hm, that is code that I haven't really touched, maybe some sort of side effect 
 * mvo looks closer
<seb128> one of you broke it and I'll let you discuss the details ;-)
<seb128> it's either the evdev changes or the gnome-control-center changes
<tjaalton> highly unlikely that the ruleset change broke this :)
<tjaalton> but I'm all ears
<seb128> bug #268320 has a correct stacktrace now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268320 in gnome-control-center "gnome-keyboard-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in XkbGetNames()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268320
<seb128> tjaalton: the description on bug #268395 suggests that the issue not a gnome-control-center one, the guy went to the capplet to try fixing his layout which has been broken on upgrade
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268395 in gnome-control-center "gnome-keyboard-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in XkbGetNames()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268395
<seb128> ah you already commented on this bug
<tjaalton> yes, there were a few similar reports
<jcristau> depending on the new xkb-data would probably fix it?
<tjaalton> yes
<tjaalton> but by the time it hits the archive everyone should have it installed already (or would get the right version on upgrade=
<tjaalton> )
<mvo> should nvidia work with 2.6.27-2 ? and if so, what do I need to do if it does not :) ?
<tjaalton> mvo: 177 works for me
<mvo> tjaalton: it seems like I have no kernel module, can I force dkms to build me one?
<tjaalton> mvo: yes, there's a bug where it's all documented how to recover.. a sec
<tjaalton> mvo: bug 261816
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261816 in linux-restricted-modules-envy-2.6.24 "nvidia: Multiple versions in DKMS" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261816
<mvo> thanks tjaalton!
 * mvo hugs tjaalton
 * tjaalton hugs mvo back
<tjaalton> the package should clean up old versions, but I'm not sure where tseliot is with it
<tseliot> tjaalton: problems?
<tjaalton> tseliot: we discussed that nvidia-glx-177 should clean up those old dkms directories
<tseliot> tjaalton: yes, I haven't worked on it yet
<tseliot> I'll do it ASAP
<tjaalton> tseliot: thanks :)
<tjaalton> wgrant: does the mouse caplet support setting Horiz/VertEdgeScroll?
<mvo> if bug #261816 is fix commited, why did I still see it :) or can we add some code that resolves the issue automatically instead of printing "multiple versions in DKMS" and failing to start X ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261816 in linux-restricted-modules-envy-2.6.24 "nvidia: Multiple versions in DKMS" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261816
<mvo> what does "nvidia: AUTONINSTALL not set in its dkms.conf" tell me ?
<tjaalton> mvo: the package no longer leaves cruft behind, that's why it's marked as fixed. upgrades still fail though, and tseliot will fix that
<mvo> ok
<tseliot> yes, I will
<tseliot> I'm working on jockey and xkit right now, though
<mvo> great, what does  "nvidia: AUTONINSTALL not set in its dkms.conf" mean? I get this when I reinstall linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<mvo> now that is confusing, nvidia-177.70 in /usr/src has AUTOINSTALL=true
<mvo> hm, apt-get install nvidia-glx-173; apt-get install nvidia-glx-177 fixed it - i guess apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-177-kernel-source as well
<mvo> I wonder if it is worth adding that to friendly recovery ...
<tjaalton> wgrant: sorry, I meant Horiz/VertTwoFingerScroll
<tseliot> mvo: it doesn't find autoinstall because it doesn't find any dkms.conf
<tseliot> because some half empty directories are still in /var/lib/dkms/nvidia when they shouldn't
<mvo> aha, ok
<tseliot> mvo: BTW I'll give you a new release of nvidia-common soon so as to solve the bug I told you about
<mvo> great :)
<mvo> so its probably not woth adding code to friendly-recovery?
<tseliot> mvo: I'm referring to the fact that some proprietary drivers don't work in Intrepid and that therefore we'll have to set a free driver during the dist-upgrade
<mvo> oh, right
<bryce_> tjaalton: how can I help with bug 267682?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267682 in Ubuntu Intrepid "Hotkeys no longer working in Intrepid (evdev?)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267682
<johanbr> tseliot: Recent nvidia drivers give a lot of rendering bugs for me. In firefox, a lot of pages don't render properly until I click somewhere in the window. Is this a known bug?
<bryce_> johanbr: check bugs.launchpad.net to see if it's known
<johanbr> I did. Didn't find anything.
<bryce_> johanbr: go ahead and file one - include your Xorg.0.log and a screenshot or photo showing the rendering problems
<bryce_> johanbr: unfortunately since it's a proprietary driver, there may not be much we can do about it, but it may be useful info to someone
<jcristau> reporting it to nvidia might, or might not, be more useful
<tseliot> johanbr: hmm, sounds like a bug which affected 177.67 and was fixed in 177.68 or .70
<tseliot> bryce_: did you have a look at my 2 new patches for the screen resolution capplet?
<johanbr> tseliot: I see. I'll have a look if the driver is fully updated. Thanks.
<tjaalton> tseliot: I'm seeing that same rendering bug on both hardy (169.12) and intrepid (177.70)
<tjaalton> bryce__: well, we need to decide *how* to fix it
<bryce__> tjaalton: I'm still trying to understand it
<bryce__> tjaalton: unfortunately, I don't seem to have exactly the same media keys as the T61, so am not sure I'm able to reproduce it
<bryce__> however my sleep button (Fn+F1) does nothing either (but I can't reproduce mdz's troubleshooting)
<bryce__> unfortunately some of my media keys lock up the machine
<tjaalton> bryce__: the thing is that evdev grabs the input device which produces those events
<tjaalton> so the events are not passed on to g-p-m
<tjaalton> since it appears to only listen to hal
<tjaalton> I haven't dug beyond that
<bryce__> (as an aside, I notice in my Xorg.0.log that evdev is setting up 1 mouse (/dev/input/event7) and three keyboards (event5, 6, 1)
<bryce__> so, would we need to make g-p-m listen to X as well, or make evdev pass the events back to hal?
<tjaalton> the former
<tjaalton> the quirky way would be to use fdi-files that would make evdev not grab these devices
<bryce__> I assume g-p-m has code to listen to -kbd; do you think it needs modified to listen to -evdev?
<bryce__> or is there something we can do on the X side?
<tjaalton> kdb doesn't grab those devices
<tjaalton> kbd
<bryce__> hm, well how did it work before?
<tjaalton> that's a valid question which I can't answer to :)
<bryce__> how do I see the events?  I'd like to verify that I can reproduce the problem, but catting /dev/input/event* when hitting the sleep key does nothing
<tjaalton> gpm listened to hal or something
<tjaalton> use evtest
<bryce__> what package has evtest?
<tjaalton> dvb-utils :)
<bryce__> ok weird
<bryce__> got a bunch of mknod/makedev errors when installing it; hope that's normal
<tjaalton> yeah it tries to run MAKEDEV dvb
<tjaalton> pretty useless these days
<bryce__> okay... now how do I use it?  :-)
<bryce__> I get the same output for event 5,6,1, and no response when I hit Fn+F1
<bryce__> well, event1 gives different output, but also no response for this key
<bryce__> it is showing "Event code 142 (Sleep)"
<tjaalton> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/45445/
<bryce__> Event code 152 (Coffee)  heh
<tjaalton> yeah, lock screen :)
<tseliot> bryce__:  did you have a look at my 2 new patches for the screen resolution capplet?
<tjaalton> so, when you first run it, it should dump the keycodes the device supports
<tseliot> tjaalton: 169.12 won't be fixed anyway
<bryce__> tseliot: not yet; it was on my todo list for today but this hotkey stuff got bumped to higher priority
<tjaalton> tseliot: the thing is that I only started seeing it fairly recently, which makes it even more strange
<bryce__> tseliot: well, I mean reviewed the patches, but I haven't packaged/uploaded them yet
<bryce__> tseliot: since there's a good bit of cnew ode there it may require a FFe unfortunately
<bryce__> er s/cnew ode/new code/
<bryce__>  boy I'm not even sure where to start looking in g-p-m
<tseliot> bryce__: ok, no problem. If you have doubts I'll be glad to answer
<tseliot> tjaalton: it might be something else then
<tseliot> tjaalton: that triggers the problem in the driver. Maybe firefox?
<tjaalton> tseliot: could be, or some lib
<bryce__> tseliot: sure, I may be able to get to it today.  If I could show you my todo list here by my computer, those uploads are literally the next thing on my todo list.  :-)
<bryce__> ahh, Fn+F1 is hibernate, not sleep
<bryce__> tjaalton: are we sure that the bug affects all laptops, and not just T61's?
<tjaalton> bryce__: mine is X61, and pitti has a dell..
<tjaalton> so it does affect more than just T61
<bryce__> ah, I misremembered; I thought you had a T61
<tjaalton> I also have an old T23
<bryce__> ok well I can't see that SLEEP is mapped to any hotkeys on this dell
<bryce__> the hibernate key doesn't work, nor does the "BATTERY" key (Fn+F3), although I don't know what BATTERY *should* do...  but all the remaining media keys are working fine
<bryce__> unfortunately I have no non-dell laptops
<tseliot> bryce__: don't worry, I believe you ;)
<tjaalton> bryce__: the battery key opens a pop-up that shows how your battery is doing
<bryce__> huh interesting; never seen that work
<bryce_> hmm, so I've found with gnome-keybinding-properties, that Suspend was not mapped to a key, and that I could easily map it to that function by just hitting it.  hmm
<bryce_> still doesn't trigger hibernate though
<bryce_> tjaalton: what do you see in gnome-keybinding-properties?
<tjaalton> bryce: nothing there
<tjaalton> also, evtest doesn't show any output (apart from that initial blurp) when evdev has grabbed the device
<tjaalton> forgot about that
<bryce> tjaalton: ah okay, yeah I didn't see output from that either for any buttons
<bryce> where does acpi stuff get logged?  mdz said he saw log messages about acpi calls, but didn't say where and I can't find those on my system
<tjaalton> dunno
<bryce> hrm
<bryce> well /etc/acpi/*btn.sh don't seem to get called when hitting the corresponding buttons
<bryce> (or at least, I haven't found evidence they're getting called)
<bryce> I'm not sure it'd work even if it did get called though...  KEY_SUSPEND=205 however xev shows keycode 213 = (keysym 0x1008ff10, XF86Standby)
<bryce> but maybe that doesn't matter.  
<bryce> running /etc/acpi/sleepbtn.sh does work though... and freezes X on resume
<bryce> but that's a separate issue
<bryce> feh
<tjaalton> I'll continue with it tomorrow.. night
<wgrant> tjaalton: Not at this point. I'd be happy to work on adding those and other buttons now that it doesn't mean an awful hack in the driver.
<wgrant> Just on/off, tap-to-click, horiz scroll, vert scroll are options at the moment.
<bryce> night tjaalton
#ubuntu-x 2008-09-11
<tjaalton> hmm, seems like it was the mesa update to 7.1 that broke dpms with intel with compiz
<tjaalton> rc3 works
<tjaalton> doesn't hang when I close the lid or let the screensaver to turn the screen off
<tjaalton> sigh, it's git-bisect time..
<tjaalton> Ng: can you verify that installing the mesa 7.1rc3 debs fixes it for you?
<tjaalton> I have i386 debs around if you need them
<Ng> tjaalton: nope, still don't have my laptop back :/
<tjaalton> oh ok
<tjaalton> well, I'll try to git-bisect this anyway
<Ng> and my home machine is having serious issues atm, I'm pretty sure the northbridge is busted beause of the display dropouts, but right now it logs in, you see the desktop for a few seconds and then X dies
<Ng> I've not had time to get the latest updates on it or figure out if that's something to do with -2
<Ng> I'm pretty sure I'm going to RMA the mobo anyway
<Ng> the display dropouts can't be a X4000 driver issue, unless it's confusing the hardware, because I've had it happen in the bios as well
<tjaalton> yeah sounds like broken hw
<tjaalton> gah, a bit hard to bisect mesa
<tjaalton> since the dependencies have changed over time
<bryce> morning
<tjaalton> hey bryce, did you have problems with the screensaver hanging on intel?
<tjaalton> I found the culprit, "sync to vblank by default" on mesa
<tjaalton> I've spent most of the day git-bisecting, so no news on the hotkey front :/
<bryce> yes
<Ng> tjaalton: nice :)
<tjaalton> to try the workaround, put http://users.tkk.fi/~tjaalton/dpkg/drirc in /etc, and restart X
<crevette> hey
<pwnguin> whats the deal with nvidia in intrepid?
<tjaalton> pwnguin: why?
<pwnguin> i seem to be missing the kernel module
<tjaalton> you need to clean up the dkms build directory, and reconfigure the kernel
<tjaalton> /var/lib/dkms/something
<pwnguin> what package should i reconfig?
<tjaalton> linux-image-foo
<pwnguin> well thats strange. ran dkms, but modprobe still fails. is modprobe depricated?
<bryce> tseliot: I'm having some trouble downloading from your website; seems to be timing out
<tseliot> bryce: what are you trying to download?
<bryce> gnome-control-center and gnome-desktop
<tseliot> bryce: source or the repo?
<bryce> source
<tseliot> let me check
<bryce> it's the orig.tar.gz files that are failing; I guess I can just snag those from upstream, but let me retry
<tjaalton> pwnguin: see bug 261816 for details
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261816 in linux-restricted-modules-envy-2.6.24 "nvidia: Multiple versions in DKMS" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261816
<bryce> tseliot: ah, third try's the charm
<tseliot> bryce: weird, I've just had the same problem
<tseliot> bryce: do the patches apply to the latest release of the gnome-control-center?
<bryce> gonna check that out
<bryce> I imagine they do
<tseliot> I hope so
<bryce> if not I can fix up
<tseliot> right
<bryce> oh btw, do the changes in g-c-c depend on the changes in gnome-desktop?
<bryce> if so we may have to alter the control file
<tseliot> bryce: yes, since g-c-c uses gnome_rr_config.c which is part of gnome-desktop
<bryce> alright, I think that will necessitate we up the gnome-desktop version listed in the control file... maybe we should check with seb128 on that
<tseliot> yes, that would be necessary as I had to move one function (to compute the virtual resolution) from the capplet to gnome_rr_config.c
<seb128> what do you guys want to change?
<bryce> seb128: tseliot has some changes to the screen resolution tool to make it work more smoothly
<seb128> "smoothly"
<tseliot> seb128: so that when you try to set up a multiple screen layout
<seb128> we are not going to change the abi in a distribution specific way
<tseliot> and the 2 screens don't fit the framebuffer
<tseliot> the virtual resolution is modified
<seb128> I though that was already the case?
<tseliot> the settings are not written to monitor.xml
<tseliot> but are put in a temporary xml
<tseliot> which gnome-settings-daemon will load on next login
<tseliot> after checking the outputs and the virtual resolution
<tseliot> seb128: would you like to have a look at the 2 patches?
<tseliot> btw I talked to federico1 about this too
<seb128> tseliot: not tonight, it's late and I lack sleep from previous days already, but give me the number and I'll have a look tomorrow
<seb128> tseliot: federico is not upstream though
<seb128> I would like to have patch in the gnome bugzilla before ubuntu
<seb128> we discussed it at the desktop team meeting today and the way people commit distro specific changes at the moment doesn't scale and we need to stop doing that
<tseliot> seb128: ok, but there's a part of the 1st patch (a simple "if") which tests the existence of xkit
<tseliot> I see your point
<tseliot> but x-kit has not been adopted by upstream yet
<tseliot> upstream being gnome
<seb128> every body always has a good reason to do distro changes
<seb128> that's faster
<federico1> tseliot: btw, søren added some new APIs to gnome-rr in his tree, and I have them in opensuse's package now as well.  If you need extra APIs there, it's doable... the repos are in http://cgit.freedesktop.org/~sandmann/gnome-desktop/ and http://gitorious.org/projects/gnome-desktop/repos/mainline
<seb128> that's less work than discussing those upstream, etc
<federico1> (also see gnome-settings-daemon in both of those)
<seb128> and grrrr at people maintaining changes in random git
<federico1> tseliot: btw, I'll need your x-kit really soon... do you have updated URLs for it / repos / etc?
<seb128> but that's another topic ;-)
<tseliot> federico1: sure, let me find the link
<federico1> seb128: grrrr at fucking gnome not using git yet
<pwnguin> dont worry, theres bzr playgrounds!
<tseliot> federico1: this is the link: https://launchpad.net/xorgparser
<seb128> federico1: I don't care about that, fragmentation is not good if it means nobody knows what's going on upstream due to it
<federico1> tseliot: next on my to-do list is support the "rotate" hotkey on tablets
<tseliot> federico1:  and here's the tarball: https://launchpad.net/xorgparser/+download
<seb128> federico1: and git is the suck, I know you love it and try to convert the world to it but that's not everybody's opinion, but let's not start on that now ;-)
<tseliot> federico1: it seems interesting (I wish I had a tablet though...)
<federico1> seb128: I just asked søren if we should just branch the modules upstream and commit this new stuff to trunk (gnome is frozen right now)... the point is that gnome is making it really hard to do experimental development, and people manage to do it on outside repos
<federico1> tseliot: sweet, thanks
<federico1> tseliot: and you also have some patches for g-c-c to use the PK helper, I assume?
<bryce> tseliot: anyway, aside from the abi stuff the only other comment I have on the patches is that there's some debug print's that could be removed
<seb128> federico1: right, we need a proper way to document where those changes are happening then, so people know what is going on and don't duplicate work
<tseliot> bryce: right
<bryce> tseliot: but those are just cosmetic so no other concerns.  But gnome isn't my area so perhaps for these changes just work directly with seb128 and/or upstream
<tseliot> federico1, seb128: http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/gnome/final/gcp/106_screen-res-extra-support.patch
<federico1> seb128: yeah - that's why I hang out on #fedora-desktop and #ubuntu-x and regularly poke people :)
<bryce> tseliot: you had some x-kit changes to upload too iirc?  I'll focus on that
<tseliot> federico1, seb128: http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/gnome/final/gd/100_desired-settings.patch
<seb128> tseliot: please attach that to launchpad somewhere, I'll have a look tomorrow
<federico1> tseliot: fantastic, thanks :)
<tseliot> bryce: thanks a lot but pitti reported 2 problems related to jockey and we worked together to fix a bug in x-kit. And he uploaded the bugfix release for me.
<bryce> oh great!
<bryce> tseliot: cool, so anything else I can help you with?
<bryce> tseliot: sorry it took me so long to get to it... juggling a zillion issues
<tseliot> federico1: you will also need the latest release of screen-resolution-extra: https://launchpad.net/screen-resolution-extra
<tseliot> which contains the policykit stuff so as to use x-kit with root privileges
<bryce> tseliot: do those screen-resolution-extra updates need uploaded?
<tseliot> bryce: yes, there's something else I would like to talk to you about. Can we do it in private?
<pwnguin> federico1: when and how were you planning the rotate hotkey stuff?
<federico1> tseliot: ah, I see, so you have two parts...
<bryce> tseliot: sure
<tseliot> bryce: not until the 2 patches for gcp and gd are applied. Otherwise what we currently have in ubuntu will stop functioning
<federico1> pwnguin: within the next two weeks... no real plans so far, but I'm leaning towards "hotkey_callback() { if (num_outputs == 1 and supports_rotation) rotate()"
<federico1> nothing fancy
<bryce> tseliot: alright
<federico1> pwnguin: i.e. I assume that people with tablets don't actually have an external output; it would get uncomfortable to hold :)
<pwnguin> actually
<pwnguin> its nice to have a tablet on a podium
<pwnguin> hooked up to a projector
<pwnguin> theres a couple of bash scripts floating around, but i havent seen anyone figure out the hotkey callback part
<federico1> pwnguin: or just rotate the lvds, I guess
<federico1> tseliot: now that I remember...
<pwnguin> rotate's also handy for my monitor, for reading papers ;)
<tseliot> federico1: I'm listening
<tseliot> metaphorically speaking
<federico1> tseliot: when ssp/bryce/myself were working on this, we had a wiki page to centralize plans/urls/etc
<federico1> let me find it
<federico1> tseliot: http://live.gnome.org/RandR1.2 - everything there is outdated now, but let's revive it :)
<federico1> give me a second to point it to my repo
<tseliot> federico1: oh, yes, I think I remember that page
<federico1> tseliot: ok, updated 
<federico1> tseliot: what's your email?  I'll mail out the URL for this
<tseliot> federico1: albertomilone@alice.it
<tseliot> or you can have a look at my website: http://albertomilone.com/
<federico1> thanks
<tseliot> federico1: if you have problems with x-kit or other stuff, just let me know
<bryce> heya federico1
<federico1> tseliot: thanks!
<federico1> bryce: my man
<federico1> oh, btw
<federico1> bryce: are you still working on inkscape?
<bryce> federico1: not actively... X has been all consuming in recent months
<bryce> federico1: what's up?
<federico1> bryce: oh, ok --- was just going to ask you if you knew of any progress with the bug about inkscape not outputting clipping masks correctly to PDF (there's an unused/new/experimental PDF renderer, but the used/old code doesn't support this, it seems)
<federico1> bryce: $some_real_people keep bothering me about that :)
<bryce> federico1: have you tried against a recent svn snapshot?  The pdf code got a ton of work over the summer and I hear it's quite a bit better
<bryce> however the codebase in general has gotten somewhat more unstable than the last official release
<federico1> bryce: oh, that's good to know.  I don't really follow the development; it's just that my friends are using a released version and keep bitching about that
<bryce> heh
<federico1> "how come no one tested this!  you can't make beautiful artwork without this!"
<bryce> ;-)
<federico1> "STFU, you hippie designer, and subscribe to this bug"
<bryce> the pdf stuff was pretty new in that release and there were still a number of issues.  Any real Inkscape user knows to use nightlies ;-)
<bryce> gotta get a new release out... *sigh*
<bryce> we talked about doing a 0.46.1 release but I think 0.46.0 burned out the release crew
<federico1> inkscape still arouses me every time I think about it... back in the old gimp days, a vector illustration program was pretty holy-grail-ish
<bryce> :-)
<bryce> yeah it amazes me the advanced functionalities that have been going into it
 * pwnguin is still waiting on color profiles ;)
<federico1> I miss autocad's snapping-fu
<pwnguin> I have a feeling the graphic design department here can't do without ICC
<bryce> now that pdf support in there, I think color management is pretty much the top major feature request now
<tjaalton> ok, all video drivers uploaded for a rebuilt apart from the proprietary ones, since I don't have the bandwith for them..
<tjaalton> *rebuild
<torkel> tjaalton: any chance the gnome-screensaver/compiz locking X bug is fixed in the upload?
<tjaalton> torkel: no, it's in mesa/drm
<torkel> tjaalton: doh. I have been hitting badly with that one lately :-(
<tjaalton> then as a workaround, copy http://users.tkk.fi/~tjaalton/dpkg/drirc to /etc and restart your session
<torkel> tjaalton: you are my hero (if the workaround works that is... :-)
<torkel> I'll notice in the morning
<tjaalton> it's pretty quick to find out.. just shorten the time your screensaver/dpms kicks in
<torkel> tjaalton: I'm heading for bed (it's past midnight) so I will not restart my session right now
<tjaalton> 1sure
<tjaalton> -l
<torkel> but I will find out in about 7 hours
<torkel> tjaalton: should I add your workaround to the bug? (264953)
<tjaalton> bug 264953
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264953 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[intrepid] gnome-screensaver + compiz makes Xorg freeze?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264953
<tjaalton> no, better mark it as a dupe of 262605
<tjaalton> and maybe add it there
<torkel> sure
<tjaalton> I've built a new kernel out of drm-next which should contain the proper fix
<tjaalton> will test before I get to bed..
<tjaalton> but first synaptics
<torkel> tjaalton: both bugs updated
<tjaalton> torkel: ok, thanks
#ubuntu-x 2008-09-12
<tjaalton> bryce: you can upload xorg if you like, I'm going to bed :)
<tjaalton> nvidia 173/177 and fglrx-installer need a rebuild too
<bryce> alright
 * bryce uploads xorg.  no more displayconfig-gtk
<bryce> http://www.cyriak.co.uk/lhc/lhc-webcams.html
<wgrant> bryce: How does one choose video drivers now if displayconfig-gtk is gone?
<bryce> wgrant: you don't ;-)
<wgrant> bryce: How does one choose between nouveau, nv and nvidia?
<bryce> nouveau is still pre-release
<bryce> nvidia can be chosen via jockey
<wgrant> True.
<bryce> the xorg-options-editor blueprint tseliot's working on will also have a general purpose GUI driver selector
<bryce> that's not scheduled for upload until jaunty, however he has got most of the code written
<bryce> I don't think displayconfig-gtk allowed selecting nouveau either, and while it let you pick nvidia, I don't think it got things set up correctly as reliably as jockey does
<wgrant> xorg.conf is basically going to become a file to select the video driver, isn't it?
<wgrant> It doesn't seem to be needed for much except that and Virtual now.
<bryce> actually no; ultimately it will be completely vestigial
<wgrant> How would one select the video driver?
<bryce> there's code going in to do auto-fallback of drivers, so specifying the driver should only be needed if you're experimenting 
<wgrant> Ah.
<bryce> the idea is, if you have nvidia installed, it should of course use that first
<bryce> if it crashes or otherwise can't be loaded, then xserver should automatically go to nv (or nouvaeu if/when it's released), then vesa, etc.
<wgrant> Yep.
<bryce> xorg.conf may be necessary if you wish to override default device options
<bryce> however long term I think even that is going to go away, with plans to make option setting on the fly possible
<tjaalton> morning folks
<tjaalton> eventually there'll be output properties just like there are input properties now
<tjaalton> was it randr-1.3 stuff, I'm not sure
<tjaalton> btw, the fallback stuff doesn't work right, at lest for the guy who has an nvidia card which nv doesn't support. the driver fails to use it, but falling back to vesa fails as well
<tjaalton> might be a bug in nv though
<tjaalton> I mean, not releasing the device
<wgrant> Morning tjaalton.
<tjaalton> wgrant: hey, how's the new synaptics working?-)
<wgrant> tjaalton: I hear that vertical scrolling is fixed in at least some of the broken devices now.
<bryce> tjaalton: aha, yeah I expected it'd take a bit more work
<wgrant> O_o
<wgrant> an upgrade uninstalled nautilus for me. Nice of it.
<tjaalton> bryce: yeah, vesa fails with (EE) No devices
<tjaalton> bryce: I've sent an email to alanc who implemented that, but haven't heard from him
<tjaalton> I'm hopefully getting a new mb for the laptop today.. tough living without ethernet
<tjaalton> and all my git stuff is in there
<wgrant> Ethernet chips don't often die... were you a victim of the firmware overwriting bug?
<tjaalton> (vista upgrade broke the device, it failed with "NVM checksum error", and IBAUTIL.EXE finished the job)
<tjaalton> ^^ :)
<wgrant> Nice!
<tjaalton> I had to boot to vista because I wanted to clear the airbag error on my car, but couldn't find the cable. so, vista decided to install upgrades which took ~1h
<tjaalton> after that, no ethernet
<tjaalton> who needs it anyway
<tjaalton> I should try VAG-COM with wine, might work now
<wgrant> Ummmm.
<wgrant> What does Vista have to do with your car, and why?
<tjaalton> it has the software
<wgrant> Your car has a USB port?
<wgrant> That is mildly scary.
<tjaalton> no, OBD
<tjaalton> but I have a rs232-OBD cable
<tjaalton> hum sorry, that's not what it's called
<wgrant> Ah. Laptop with RS232. Haven't seen one of them in a while!
<tjaalton> righ, it was OBD-II
<tjaalton> neither does my X61 have one, but the dock does :)
<wgrant> Ahh.
<tjaalton> don't know if an usb-serial dongle might work with it
<tjaalton> I'll upload a new mesa with the vblank commit reverted
<tjaalton> that will do until upstream knows the real fix
<bryce> tjaalton: arghlgle...  as if you needed more reasons to dislike vista
<bryce> tjaalton: btw I got some oddball build errors on my -intel upload today
<tjaalton> bryce: yeah.. if only the hw vendors would get their act together and support linux.. logitech and nokia are to blame too..
<tjaalton> bryce: but on archs we don't care about?
<bryce> yeah
<bryce> like hppa, ppc, etc
<tjaalton> yep
<bryce> the error messages were in packaging/changelog stuff, not actually compile errors
<bryce> ok good, I thought maybe it was an expected error
<bryce> the other driver builds and xorg went through fine
<tjaalton> well, I think the problem is that -i810 is an arch: all package
<tjaalton> so that's why -intel is built on those archs
<tjaalton> while it should not be
<tjaalton> dh_installdeb: I have no package to build
<bryce> ahh
<tjaalton> so no problem there
<tjaalton> -i810 will be dropped after lenny I guess
<bryce> tomorrow I'm going to meet up with slangasek downtown so hopefully can look into that keyboard issue on that
<tjaalton> I think there are two things mixed up here
<tjaalton> one is the acpi keys and the other is the media stuff
<bryce> of course, if you end up solving it between now and then, I definitely wouldn't be unhappy!  :-)
 * bryce nods
<tjaalton> gnome key shortcuts probably are still listening some hexcodes, not the 'XF86FOO' that evdev produces
<bryce> yeah I definitely know the sleep-key-no-work issue I see is completely different from mdz's
<tjaalton> seb128 said that the patch to g-s-d (or g-c-c, can't remember) should be dropped already
<tjaalton> btw, whot made a new blog post about the xkb stuff
<tjaalton> (and happened to credit me, too :)
<bryce> oh cool
<tjaalton> that helps a bit in understanding some of this
<bryce> whot == peter hutterer?
<bryce> yup
<tjaalton> yeah
<tjaalton> uh, so the drirc workaround for the intel hang doesn't seem to work for all, so there are different bugs involved
<tjaalton> anyway, mesa uploaded
<wgrant> tjaalton: Hm, it worked for me.
<tjaalton> wgrant: that's good, I left the bug open to make sure it's not forgotten
<wgrant> tjaalton: Why did you ask about the two-fingered scrolling a couple of days back?
<wgrant> (the lack of UI for it, in particular)
<tjaalton> someone asked for it
<wgrant> I hope to give us a complete Synaptics GUI for Jaunty. As long as nobody else has it planned.
<tjaalton> nice, remember to work with gnome upstream ;)
<wgrant> I guess this can go upstream now it doesn't depend on that hack.
<tjaalton> yes
 * wgrant stabs GTK.
<wgrant> Stupid flickering.
<seb128> wgrant: stab xorg rather
<wgrant> seb128: So what is actually causing it?
<seb128> wgrant: xorg
<seb128> let me find you the bug number
<tjaalton> seb128: well, gtk probing those fills Xorg.0.log..
<wgrant> Thanks.
<tjaalton> those = outputs
<tjaalton> it shouldn't do that
<seb128> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=544072
<ubottu> Gnome bug 544072 in general "GTK+ calls XRRGetScreenResources() altogether far too frequently" [Major,Unconfirmed] 
<wgrant> Is that why I'm getting hundreds of lines of -intel EDID stuff in logs?
<wgrant> Aha.
<seb128> XRRGetScreenResources() is doing this flickering
<seb128> and there is a disagrement upstream on whether gtk should not call it or if should not be as expensive
<seb128> I think they are leading to "add a new api less expensive that gtk could use for what is needed"
<wgrant> GTK lived fine without it until not long ago...
<seb128> wgrant: GTK was not xrandr aware until not long ago
<wgrant> seb128: Why does my UI toolkit need to be XRandR-aware?
<seb128> wgrant: to handle screen changes correctly
<wgrant> I see.
<seb128> wgrant: read https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16224
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 16224 in Driver/intel "Opening new window causes external monitor to momentarily blank" [Normal,Resolved: notourbug] 
<wgrant> seb128: Right, I saw that earlier.
<seb128> I think there was some details about what GTK need there, maybe that's on the list discussion
<seb128> but it needs details about the available screens, the geometry etc to optimize screen usage
<jcristau> seb128: until the lightweight api exists, gtk should revert to just getting the geometry from xinerama...
<seb128> jcristau: maybe, I'm not GTK upstream though and I don't want to do that in a distro specific way
<jcristau> that doesn't make any sense to me
<seb128> jcristau: why?
<jcristau> last i checked the only thing gdk used from randr was the geometry, which it can get from xinerama, without the nasty side-effects
<jcristau> but even then, the side-effects of XRRGetScreenResources are enough of a reason to not use it every time you start an app
<seb128> jcristau: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=439588
<ubottu> Gnome bug 439588 in gdk "Use XRANDR 1.2 instead of Xinerama when available" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed] 
<jcristau> hrm. sucks.
<jcristau> ddc is slow, so in addition to flicker you get a one second xserver hang..
<tjaalton> bryce: I'll be at the meeting, need to get home first ->
<Solarion> crevette: bonjour!
<Solarion> anyone have an idea why the screen blanking (for screensaver) would cause the system to lock up?
<Ng> Solarion: it's a known bug, tjaalton has tracked it down to something in Mesa
<Ng> Solarion: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/262605
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262605 in mesa "[intrepid] X locks up or crashes when screensaver activates" [High,Confirmed] 
<crevette> salut Solarion
<Solarion> in other news, metal drawer handles frickin' *hurt* when you whang into them with your knee at high speeds
<Solarion> rolley-chair + old-style desk = pain
<Solarion> Ng: thanks,, btw
<Solarion> any idea when the new mesa will hit?
<Ng> Solarion: nope
<tjaalton> Solarion: uploaded already, at least archive.ubuntu.com has it
<Solarion> tjaalton: when was that?
<tjaalton> today
<Solarion> what version would that be?
<Solarion> ah, 7.1-1ubuntu2, duh.  :)
 * Solarion finishes the transfer before testing
<bryce> tjaalton: great thanks
<tjaalton> bryce: I'll have a chat with pitti about how pm-utils/hal and hotkeys interact
<tjaalton> that's basically what we decided
<bryce> yep, saw the log
<bryce> I'm going to be meeting up with slangasek, so will be able to look at the issue on his system too
<tjaalton> don't know why xorg is uninstallable on i386/amd64, installed just fine here
<bryce> heading downtown; be back online in an hour or so
<mvo> hello! it seems that (for intel) the xserver claims to be able to do direct rendering when a additional server is started via fusa, but when compiz is started, that does not work
<mvo> is that a know issue? 
<mvo> pitti just told me about it on #ubuntu-devel
<mvo> didn't it use to not accelerate the additonal xservers, only the first one?
<tjaalton> so you get a white screen for the second screen?
<tjaalton> don't know why that is..
<mvo> yes
<mvo> (well, not me, but martin)
<tjaalton> I tried it myself ~1h ago
<tjaalton> and saw the saem
<tjaalton> -me
<mvo> tjaalton: for hardy (and before) the additional screens were without DRI, no?
<tjaalton> yep, think so
<tjaalton> but it does disable it
<tjaalton> looking at the log..
<mvo> I need to test that with my ati to see if that shows it too
<mvo> thanks!
<tjaalton> ah
<tjaalton> (II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
<tjaalton> maybe that has something to do with it
<mvo> meh
<mvo> indeed
<mvo> makes me wonder if need to add another hack to the compiz startup script and grep for "OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer" in glxinfo
<tjaalton> perhaps, doesn't seem like it's able to please compiz
 * mvo wishes there was a reliable way to ask "is your opengl HW accelerated, xserver" 
<tjaalton> glxinfo?
<tjaalton> hm, maybe not
<mvo> well, that is what I do currently, and it keeps lying at me :)
<tjaalton> yeah, maybe the swrast-thing lies that it's DRI
<bryce> back heya
<tjaalton> hey hey
<bryce> steve's not arrived yet
<bryce> tjaalton: so where do we sit with the hotkey bug?  I suppose that's the top of my todo list again now
<tjaalton> bryce: to find out if it's just a mapping thing that can be fixed in pm-utils or whatever should listen to them
<tjaalton> I'm gathering all the keysyms that I get from the nonworking ones, and see what they should be
<tjaalton> on my X61
<james_w> tseliot: I see you've fixed bug 262906 upstream already. Would it be better to use strptime to produce something like "xorg.conf.20080912201512"?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262906 in screen-resolution-extra "policyui.py crashed with TypeError in setVirtual()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262906
<james_w> rather than "xorg.conf123456.3212"
<james_w> thanks for fixing it though
<tseliot> james_w: it creates a backup with the current date (in Python)
<james_w> tseliot: yeah, but str(time.time()) produces something where the date isn't obvious to the user
<james_w> if you use strptime they can easily see what date the backup was made on
<tseliot> james_w: ok
<tseliot> would you like to fix it and upload it?
<james_w> I can't upload it
<james_w> I can provide you with a branch to merge if you like though
<tseliot> james_w: yes, that would be great since my branch has evolved too much
<james_w> tseliot: ah, you would like one based on what is in Intrepid?
<tseliot> james_w: yes, please
<tseliot> james_w: the one in my bzr branch is meant to work with my patches (in C)
<tseliot> james_w: isn't my fix in Intrepid already?
<james_w> tseliot: apart from that, and the intel bug just discussed it seemed to work well though, thanks
<tseliot> james_w: the one which looks ugly to you, I mean
<james_w> tseliot: I don't think so, I just hit it, and there don't seem to be any uploads
<james_w> and I just grabbed the source and it matched revision 4, which is before the fix
<tseliot> james_w: ok, then I forgot to ask bryce to upload it after the freeze in main
<tseliot> bryce: can you upload james_w's fix when it's ready, please?
<james_w> tseliot: I see why you also moved it in to the "try: except:" block that parses the file
<james_w> tseliot: but it seems like that would leave you without a backup if the file didn't exist
<tseliot> james_w: why make a backup of a file which doesn't exist?
<james_w> sorry, if the file doesn't parse
<tjaalton> bryce: I'll be afk for ~2h
<tseliot> james_w: let me check the code
<tseliot> james_w: I could handle the 2 exceptions separately
<tseliot> i.e. don't make a backup if IOError is caught
<tseliot> but make a backup
<james_w> tseliot: I can just add an "os.path.exists:" check first and make the backup
<tseliot> james_w: yes, sure
<james_w> tseliot: lp:~james-w/screen-resolution-extra/intrepid if you would like to check it
<tseliot> james_w: BTW if my patch is accepted there will be no need to set up the screens again on login after setting the virtual resolution
 * tseliot has a look at the new branch
<james_w> yeah, I saw that, it would be pretty cool
<tseliot> let's cross our fingers
<tseliot> james_w: ok, the code looks good. There's still something else which I would like to fix but I guess it's enough for now.
<tseliot> thanks a lot
<james_w> thank you
<james_w> can I leave it with you to get that uploaded?
<bryce> tseliot: sure will do 
<tseliot> bryce: thanks
<bryce> tseliot, james, got a debdiff or patch or gid id I should pull from?
<tseliot> bryce: can you take the code from James' branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~james-w/screen-resolution-extra/intrepid
<james_w> bzr diff -c -1 lp:~james-w/screen-resolution-extra/intrepid
<james_w> "show me the diff of the last revision in that branch"
<bryce> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ejames-w/screen-resolution-extra/intrepid/diff/5 looks good?
 * tseliot should learn how to do such tricks with bzr...
<bryce> hm
<bryce> $ bzr diff -c -1 lp:~james-w/screen-resolution-extra/intrepid
<bryce> bzr: ERROR: Unknown repository format: 'Bazaar RepositoryFormatKnitPack5 (bzr 1.6)\n'
<james_w> bryce: are you on hardy?!
<bryce> oh this is complicated...
<bryce> my laptops are intrepid, but my main development box (which does builds, file serving, etc.) is hardy
<james_w> http://jameswestby.net/scratch/fix-backup.diff
<bryce> also, my mythtv box is hardy, so any machine I have that needs to view mythtv has to be on hardy too (mythtv client/server versions must match)
<bryce> anyway, TMI.  I use heavy chrooting and pbuilder for builds and stuff
<james_w> yeah, the exclamation mark might have been a bit over the top
<bryce> anyway, I'm still not 100% sure whether the extra overhead is worth the stability for the build box
<bryce> but doing builds in chroots seems to have eliminated a lot of build goofs I used to run into
<bryce> and having nfs go away really crimps my style ;-)
 * tseliot > bbl
<Solarion> tjaalton: the new mesa wfm
<bryce> james_w, tseliot: uploaded
<james_w> thanks
<tseliot> bryce: thanks a lot :-)
<bryce> tjaalton: so slangasek's problem seems to have been driven by the presence of a ~/.Xmodmap.  Since removing that, his keys are working better
<tjaalton> bryce: oh, nice
<bryce> tjaalton: also it sounds like pitti's issue more closely resembles mine than mdz's
<bryce> so it's not sure that anyone has "the same" issue as mdz
<tjaalton> yeah
<tjaalton> man, this is confusing..
<tjaalton> trying to stay sane with all these scancodes, keycodes, keysymbols etc..
<tjaalton> anyway, I get the same keycodes for hibernate and batter, and yes, they don't work for me either
<tjaalton> eh, batterY
<tjaalton> the keycode for battery when using kbd is 241, with evdev it's 244
<tjaalton> I guess "something" is hardcoded for 244
<tjaalton> actually, it's not the driver that matters, but the rules
<tjaalton> no, it's the model after all
<tjaalton> if I change rules xfree86->evdev, I get the nice keysym (XF86Foo), but the keycode is the same
<tjaalton> this all with xec
<tjaalton> uh, xev
<tjaalton> hm, no.. changing the model doesn't change keycodes I get.. normal I guess
<bryce> tjaalton: yeah keyboard troubleshooting is giving me headaches as well
<bryce> ok, I see 244 for battery, and 213 for hibernate
<bryce> hibernate maps to XF86Standby, but battery maps to XF86None or whatever
<tjaalton> yeah battery is NoSymbol
<bryce> btw, you mentioned that the keyboard not waking up bug is fixed upstream; have we pulled in that fix?  If not, should we?
<bryce> right NoSymbol (it scrolled out of my buffer)
<tjaalton> yes we have, evdev master uploaded today ;)
<tjaalton> including device properties
<bryce> ok cool, I'm just holding off doing an upgrade until I get back home
<tjaalton> nah, works flawlessly
<bryce> alright so pitti is seeing the same key id's as me, 213/XF86Standby, and 244/NoSymbol
<tjaalton> yes, and so am I
<bryce> on a thinkpad?
<bryce> lemme check with slangasek
<tjaalton> there are also a couple of other hotkeys that don't seem to do anything
<tjaalton> yes
<tjaalton> and I don't know what they are supposed to do
<bryce> which ones?
<tjaalton> keycodes 200 (disable trackpoint, maybe) and 202 (eject?)
<torkel> 202 is ejecting from dock iirc
<tjaalton> also, there are functions behind the cursor keys (rew, ff, stop, play/pause), that have never worked
<tjaalton> torkel: ok, makes sense
<tjaalton> oh and zoom does nothing (fn-space)
<torkel> neither does the thinkvantage button
<tjaalton> yesh
<tjaalton> -ah
<tjaalton> damn, typos
<torkel> or the power button
<bryce> power button?  o_O
<tjaalton> right, it should open the logout prompt
<bryce> tjaalton: of those, how many worked under hardy?
<bryce> i.e., how many are regressed?
<tjaalton> bryce: can't tell, don't remember :)
<bryce> ok
<torkel> bryce: at least mute, screenlock, suspend, hibernate, brightness
<torkel> never used the other ones :-)
<bryce> torkel: when you run xev, do those all give keycodes?
<bryce> (and are they the appropriate keycodes?)
<torkel> bryce: I get the same keycodes as tjaalton
<torkel> bryce: I'm on intrepid too
<tjaalton> the reason why xev doesn't show the radio button or zoom is that the scancode is >255
<torkel> radio button == Fn-F5?
<tjaalton> yes
<tjaalton> it works
<bryce> tjaalton: ah interesting
<torkel> that one works for me. It switches bluetooth on and off
<tjaalton> yep
<torkel> is that done in hardware?
<tjaalton> running evtest on the device shows that there are a lot of scancodes not mapped to anything (in the kernel)
<tjaalton> or, at least they don't have a fancy name there
<bryce> I still see nothing from hotkeys via evtest
<tjaalton> that's normal with evdev, since the driver steals them
<tjaalton> same thing if you load the evbug module
<tjaalton> it should print the events on dmesg
<tjaalton> well, kernel log
<bryce> tjaalton: slangasek is suggesting that with how fscked up all the acpi stuff is, we ought to have a uds blueprint just for getting all this mess documented as to how things *should* work
<tjaalton> bryce: no shit :)
<pwnguin> given that the laptop team is basically dad
<pwnguin> dead
<pwnguin> and the one guy who really knew acpi left for redhat
<torkel> hm, I wonder if there are other bugs involved to. Because if I add Ctrl-Alt-L as shortcut for Lock Screen in gnome-keybinding-properties. It still doesn't lock the screen
<torkel> same thing with mute
<tjaalton> ctrl-alt-l works here
<bryce> tjaalton: ok with evbug loaded, I still see no output for those keys
<bryce> same with slangasek
<tjaalton> bryce: just like I said?-)
<tjaalton> oh.. I was unclear
<tjaalton> it *should* print event on the log, but can't since the evdev driver steals them
<tjaalton> events
<tjaalton> readint thinkpad_acpi.c..
<tjaalton> -ing
<tjaalton> damn, should get some sleep..
<bryce> right
<tjaalton> ok, will continue tommor, night->
<bryce> tjaalton: see my latest comments on bug 267682 - slangasek and I think it's a kernel bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267682 in linux "Hotkeys no longer working in Intrepid on Thinkpads" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267682
#ubuntu-x 2008-09-13
<tjaalton> bryce_: woohoo :)
<tjaalton> so I'm off the hook
<tjaalton> (for now)
<wgrant> tjaalton: Did you end up reverting that two-finger disentanglement patch?
<wgrant> See also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5779582; another default change has annoyed some people (including me)
<tjaalton> wgrant: no I didn't
<tjaalton> to the train ->
<wgrant> Have fun.
<tjaalton> on the bus now
<tjaalton> wgrant: I decided to go for the vanilla 0.15.2 so for once we'd have what upstream offers :)
<wgrant> tjaalton: Makes sense.
<tjaalton> we can now revert/fix stuff and push those back upstream
<wgrant> I thought I uploaded a version with that patch reverted to my PPA an hour or so ago, but it apparently got lost somewhere.
<tseliot> tjaalton: did you rebuild all the (working) nvidia packages against the new ABI?
 * tseliot > lunch
<wgrant> tjaalton: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5780751#post5780751 suggests that that two-finger disentanglement patch doesn't just break things for me. I might talk to upstream soon.
<tjaalton> tseliot: no, bryce did
<tjaalton> wgrant: ok.. the patch originated from lp, btw ;)
<wgrant> tjaalton: I saw that, yeah.
<tjaalton> wgrant: maybe reopen the bug and ask henrik why it breaks things?
<tjaalton> or something
<tjaalton> gone again->
<james_w> bug 269757 if any core-dev is available to sponsor
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269757 in screen-resolution-extra "policyui.py crashed with NameError in setVirtual()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269757
<tseliot> tjaalton: ok, good
<bryce_> morning
<pwnguin> arg. what do i do to beat dkms into working?
<tseliot> pwnguin: what's the problem?
<pwnguin> i updated and had to run dkms build manually =/
<tseliot> for nvidia?
<pwnguin> yea
<tseliot> can I see the error?
<pwnguin> can you tell me where to find it?
<tseliot> a log of the upgrade
<tseliot> would be ok
 * pwnguin doesn't recall where that's stored
<pwnguin> /var/log/term.log//
<pwnguin> ?
<pwnguin> err
<pwnguin> /var/log/apt/term.log ?
<pwnguin> ah, well there was no error
<pwnguin> but i only had a build for .27-2, and -3 got installed
<tseliot>  /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt-term.log
<pwnguin> hasn't been written since 2007
<pwnguin> actually, does not exist
<pwnguin> the other logs in that dir are from 2007 ish
 * tseliot has really bad memory
<pwnguin> oh neat
<pwnguin>  * Running DKMS auto installation service for kernel 2.6.27-3-generic 
<pwnguin> err
<pwnguin> Examining /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d.
<pwnguin> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d/dkms * Running DKMS auto installation service for kernel 2.6.27-3-generic       ESC[
<pwnguin> 80G 
<pwnguin> followed later by
<pwnguin> ^MESC[74G[ OK ]
<pwnguin> Setting up nvidia-177-kernel-source (177.70-0ubuntu2) ...
<pwnguin> Removing all DKMS Modules
<pwnguin> well, bbiab
<tseliot> that should have been only the 1st step
<tseliot> it should have done Removing , then Building and finally Installing
<tseliot> after that there should have been some kind of error
<tseliot> otherwise it wasn't DKMS to cause your problem
<tseliot> maybe...
 * tseliot > dinner. Bbl
#ubuntu-x 2008-09-14
<wgrant> tjaalton: There's another case of BadDevice errors when running xinput on -synaptics with all the right versions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5785983#post5785983.
<tjaalton> wgrant: meh..
#ubuntu-x 2009-09-07
<Ng> http://bugs.freedesktop.org/attachment.cgi?id=29294 that looks interesting
<Ng> assuming that makes it upstream would we be happy to cherrypick it for karmic?
<tjaalton> sure, but ita kernel patch
<tjaalton> uh
<tjaalton> "it's"
<Ng> doh, missed that
<tjaalton> hmmh, my laptop tries to blank the screen but (still) fails for some reason
<tjaalton> blanks only briefly
<Ng> tjaalton: when the screensaver is active and it's reading the point where it should turn off the display?
<tjaalton> Ng: right
<Ng> yeah I see that too
<Ng> and I failed to report it :(
<tjaalton> I undestood that this should be fixed upstream and pulled in by now :)
<tjaalton> +r
<Ng> the bit where my laptop suspends in the middle of me typing has been fixed, which is good enough ;)
<tjaalton> hehe
<tseliot> tjaalton: are you too busy today or can you upload a few packages for me?
<tseliot> a few = 3
<tjaalton> tseliot: sure
<cwillu> are there known hang-on-resume bugs in karmic's default intel video right now?
<tjaalton> cwillu: with compiz, yes
<cwillu> I should have said "are there still known...", but anyways
<tjaalton> how's that different?
<tjaalton> downgrade mesa and see if it helps
<cwillu> well, it implies a hopefulness that was lacking for 9.04 :p
<tjaalton> ha
<cwillu> anyways, I'm cajouling a user with the issue into getting all the usual intel information into an upstreamable form
<cwillu> "andresmh", in case he shows up in here :p
<tjaalton> it doesn't seem to hang here anymore, but compiz crashes
<tjaalton> well, acts weird
<cwillu> I haven't had any intel'ish issues on my 945 in a month or two now
<cwillu> (brb, rebooting)
<tseliot> tjaalton: compiz doesn't seem to hang on resume here (945 card). Does it crash after a few suspend/resume cycles or just after the 1st one?
<cwillu> tseliot, I know of at least one person reporting hangs on the first resume on a 965
<cwillu> I haven't had issues on my 945 either (well, I have a different issue, but it's not related to video)
<tseliot> cwillu: ok, good to know, thanks
#ubuntu-x 2009-09-08
<tseliot> tjaalton: did nvidia -96 fail to build again (for the same reason)? I've reuploaded the source to my website again.
<tseliot> tjaalton: please reupload it when you have the time
<tjaalton> tseliot: i guess it doesn't try to rebuild it if the version didn't change
<tjaalton> but I've requested a rebuild
<tseliot> tjaalton: thanks
<tjaalton> nope, didn't help
<tjaalton> tseliot: you need to bump the version
<tseliot> tjaalton: ok, let me do it and reupload the source
<tseliot> tjaalton: ok, uploaded. http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/karmic/to_upload.txt
<tjaalton> tseliot: and uploaded
<tseliot> tjaalton: thanks again
<Q-FUNK> bryce: what is missing to get http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31292587/xserver_1.6.x_add_Geode_GX1_GX2_LX_to_xf86AutoConfig.patch merged into Karmic?
<andresmh> Someone at ubuntu+1 told me this would be a good place to discuss some issues I have with Xorg Intel drivers for Karmic. 
<bryce> good morning tseliot
<tseliot> bryce: good morning to you (or good evening in Italy)
<bryce> tseliot, I'll work on the libdrm update
<tseliot> bryce: ok, I'll work on the other merges then (I haven't started yet)
<bryce> yeah looks like a lot of stuff got done upstream recently, probably prepping for their next release
<tseliot> good
<apw> bryce, i am seeing some strange behaviour with pretty recent karmic bits on ati ... specificially it is showing me the shutdown screen very briefly on X start
<bryce> hmm
<bryce> apw, I've upped us to pretty recent git versions on -ati
<apw> i can see he window i ran reboot in, for a couple of seconds
<apw> and its not the best either in use
<bryce> apw, is this with stock karmic kernel or one with backported ati drm bits?
<apw> this is with a stock -9 kernel
<apw> indeed all stock bits
<bryce> ok, there's been some problems I've heard with -ati when using the stock kernel
<bryce> bbiab (breakfast)
<apw> bryce, it almost feels like every other refresh is not on the real screen, i get junk instead
<apw> it is definatly not clearing out its video memory on init, which is potentially a security issue
<Q-FUNK> has bryce moved to japan?
<superm1> even if he did, 4:26 is a  little early for breakfast isn't it?
<Q-FUNK> either that or he got up reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally late in USA
<apw> or he is soooo dedicated he only just got round to breaky
<tjaalton> it's 12:38 in portland.. not that late for a hacker ;)
<tjaalton> PM
<Q-FUNK> ah, yes.  west coast
<bryce> apw, hmm weird, it works okay on my ati system
<apw> its utterly corrupting my display most of the time
<bryce> yeah apw is right, I neglected too long to take a break.  blood sugar was getting pretty low ;-)
<bryce> morning got kinda screwed up due to meetings and wife having dual flat tires
<apw> dual!  what did she do, drive over a milk float?
<bryce> she had a "bolt" in one, and nfi on the other
<apw> (that metaphore probabally doesn't translate, they used to use glass bottles)
<bryce> (a nail or screw I could understand, but a bolt?)
<apw> yeah thats sooo very pointy, not
<bryce> I suspect the one was due to a stuck valve from after I checked all her tires.  They've replaced the valve as they didn't see anything else wrong
<bryce> 2 flat tires + wife 1-day from baby due date == trouble
<apw> 10x trouble
<rawler> does anyone here happen to know anything about Matrox Parhelia on Ubuntu?
<rawler> is there some nice PPA to add, or at least a guide to get better than VESA-graphics?
<Q-FUNK> yikes
<rawler> *ahh* found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/MatroxParhelia :)
<rawler> of course :)
<rawler> help.ubuntu.com should be my new google.. :)
<bryce> h.u.c is waaay out of date on X stuff
<bryce> but then, matrox is so ancient even out of date info is probably still of use ;-)
<rawler> well.. perhaps.. except all changes in core X breaks all that good ol' stuff.. ;)
<rawler> and, it's not exactly.. parhelia.. it's P650, but same driver I assume?
<rawler> btw, out of curiosity, what are the odds of seeing old drivers, like matrox and friends up-ported to KMS-glory etc?
<rawler> (from a guy that know ~0 about driver-creation)
<bryce> ~0
<rawler> allright.. :) I thought so..
<bryce> requires someone to care enough about the driver to work on it
<bryce> by definition old drivers are usually old because no such person exists
<rawler> as with all software, of course.. :)
<rawler> too bad for KMS though.. it's a bit flaky to rely on it unless also old and exotic hardware can support it.. :S
<bryce> anyway, not something we'd put resources into for ubuntu, since we're sufficiently tied up dealing with bugs in the !old drivers
<rawler> hehe.. yep.. :)
<Q-FUNK> speaking of which, I haven't quite understood how hardware without KMS will work under the new scheme.
<rawler> just my question.. :)
<rawler> thinking about Nvidia in particular..
<bryce> UMS still works
<bryce> for now anyway
<Q-FUNK> e.g. Geode is not likely to ever get KMS, now that OLPC switched to VIA 
<bryce> I'm still waiting for xrandr on some drivers
<Q-FUNK> then again, kernel 2.6.31 is still no go on Geode anyhow.  bug filed, camera snapshot added, LKML informed.  no action.
<Q-FUNK> ogasawara has been trying to help me narrow down the exact commit that broke things. we sort-of spotted it, but LKML has not acted upon it.  instead Ingo went postal and called our bisect botched.
<bryce> gotta love upstream
<Q-FUNK> yup
<rawler> :)
<bryce> I suspect some hw corporations paying for X development that ends up breaking hw produced by corporations not paying for X development is not a stable configuration
<Q-FUNK> but basically, older Geodes already broke around 2.6.23 and now recent Geodes broke with 2.6.31, which basically kills the whole LTSP hardware base.
<jg> Q-FUNK: you can thank AMD for that..
<Q-FUNK> jg: how so?
<jg> though I wouldn't say it is "the whole LTSP hardware base"....
<jg> Q-FUNK: they bought the Geode, and ended up laying off a very good guy who was maintaining the X (and other) drivers.
<Q-FUNK> yup. I know him. I've been involved in xf86-video-geode.
<Q-FUNK> OLPC could have just as easily hired him, but didn't.
<jg> heh.
<jg> I would have, if I could have...
<Q-FUNK> jg: that you could not says a lot about the viability of the whole project, TBH.
<jg> Q-FUNK: or priorities of certain people....
<jg> I wouldn't draw that conclusion....
<Q-FUNK> or lack of
<Q-FUNK> Jordan had actually planned to get around implementing KMS and was looking forward to it.
<Q-FUNK> now, the only one I can think of who might pull it off would be dilinger.
<Q-FUNK> here, I'm mostly worried of how many nice surprises like the devPrivates breakage we're gonna encounter before -geode becomes hopelessly broken.
<jg> yup.
<Q-FUNK> or cjb, but he keeps on having less and less time for -geode.
<jg> bryce: every so often, my screen goes off, and then back on again, when it is idle.  Seems Koala's screen saver or blanking is busted....
<bryce> jg, yeah everyone is seeing that
<bryce> jg, and everyone is claiming "not our fault"
<jg> ok, fine...  I'll let you help throw rotten eggs....
<Q-FUNK> heh
<bryce> jg, let me retrieve the blog about it
<bryce> http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2009/08/17/
<bryce> jg, I've pulled in the various patches and fixes described up through that blog post, but it seems people still have problems (as do I)
<mac_v> bryce: wasnt the gpm side fixed? what is delaying the xorg fixes? upstream or hasnt landed for Ubuntu?
<bryce> mac_v, afaik everything on the X side is there
 * mac_v  constantly getting the icon in the panel , pointing to that blog :(
<jg> yeah, I've seen the icon in the panel, but it wasn't kind enough to let me cut and paste the URL.
<mac_v> that was what asac was complaining too ;)
<bryce> yep, both patches mentioned there went into our xserver, on aug 14 and 19th
<bryce> icon?
<mac_v> last month! o.0
<mac_v> notification area icon
<bryce> not following
<bryce> apport crash icon?
<jg> bryce: you know who else has had to deal with this sort of stuff, who might have a valid opinion of what the "right thing" is, is cjb.... I'm not sure I believe hugsie'
<jg> claims, though.
<jg> I see the blanking problem even when I'm nowhere near the keyboard.
<jg> (like just now while watching video).
<mac_v> bryce: nope > http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30946483/Screenshot.png and Bug #423694
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423694 in gnome-power-manager "session active, not inhibited, screen idle message" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423694
<jg> now messing with DPMS shouldn't be resetting any notion the X server has of idleness, I don't thin....
<jg> so there may be multiple interacting bugs....
<bryce> yeah could be
<bryce> hrmble
<bryce> probably I should instrument all the dix screensaver stuff
<bryce> maybe after all these freezes and crashes are solved ;-)
<mac_v> bryce: the low fps with radeon and KMS ? can we expect a solution before karmic? :)
<mac_v> from upstream
<bryce> dunno
<bryce> I'm about to go on leave for a month, though
<mac_v> have a fun vacation , when you come back , we'll have loads of bugs waiting for you ;p
<bryce> it's paternity leave, hardly a vacation ;-)
<Q-FUNK> bryce: first one?
<bryce> yea
<Q-FUNK> neat :)
<jbarnes> 904 ships with xf86-video-intel 2.5.x right?
<bryce> 2.6.3 actually - http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/xserver-xorg-video-intel
<jbarnes> ah ok thanks
<Q-FUNK> bryce: was there anything left to do to get that geode autoconfig patch merged into karmic?
<bryce> Q-FUNK, what patch?
<Q-FUNK> I noticed that you confirmed the bug after I added the 1.4 and 1.6 patches, but nothing since then.
<Q-FUNK> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31292587/xserver_1.6.x_add_Geode_GX1_GX2_LX_to_xf86AutoConfig.patch
<bryce> oh I have scripts that do that
<Q-FUNK> bug #423866
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423866 in xorg-server "AutoConfigure support for older Geodes" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423866
<Q-FUNK> those patches
<Q-FUNK> there's one for jaunty+karmic and one for hardy
<Q-FUNK> submitted to debian as well
<bryce> alright, I can do the karmic one.  For the other you'll need an sru
<Q-FUNK> indeed
<bryce> hmm, patch didn't apply
<Q-FUNK> no?
<bryce> Applying patch 186_autoconfig_geode.patch
<bryce> patching file hw/xfree86/common/xf86AutoConfig.c
<bryce> Hunk #1 FAILED at 144.
<bryce> Hunk #2 succeeded at 152 (offset 1 line).
<bryce> 1 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- rejects in file hw/xfree86/common/xf86AutoConfig.c
<bryce> Restoring hw/xfree86/common/xf86AutoConfig.c
<bryce> Patch 186_autoconfig_geode.patch does not apply (enforce with -f)
<bryce> Restoring hw/xfree86/common/xf86AutoConfig.c
<bryce> failed! (check stampdir/log/patch for details)
<bryce> make: *** [stampdir/patch] Error 1
<bryce> dpkg-buildpackage: error: debian/rules build gave error exit status 2
<bryce> E: Failed autobuilding of package
<Q-FUNK> hm
<Q-FUNK> you picked the 1.6 patch?
<Q-FUNK> here, it worked when I built test packages for my PPA
<bryce> right, commit 842b7a47d583a77 from the last comment
<Q-FUNK> that commit might not apply as is
<Q-FUNK> besides, I made minor adjustments in upstream git (mainly additional comments)
<Q-FUNK> however, the attached patch is diffed against whatever is in karmic and jaunty
<Q-FUNK> IIRC upstream git has a somewhat noticable diff between 1.6.3 and... was it 1.6.99 now?
<bryce> ah well thanks for uploading it
<bryce> er upstreaming it
<bryce> uploaded other patch, hope that'll work for you
<Q-FUNK> it should
<Q-FUNK> in karmic, at least, the fixed gx2 support is already there, so the only part missing is that autoconfig
<Q-FUNK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/xorg-server/+bug/423866/comments/9
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 423866 in xorg-server "AutoConfigure support for older Geodes" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Q-FUNK> this particular comment explains the whole situation
#ubuntu-x 2009-09-09
<andresmh> so whenever I wake up my laptop from sleep mode, Xorg doesn't seem to come back well. The window borders disappear and new do not show up anywhere else other than on the gnome panel. Also clicking on things not always work. I am using Karmic with an Intel GM965/GL960 chip. Someone at #ubuntu+1 suggested I come here to ask for help to submit this bug.
<andresmh> so whenever I wake up my laptop from sleep mode, Xorg doesn't seem to come back well. The window borders disappear and new do not show up anywhere else other than on the gnome panel. Also clicking on things not always work. I am using Karmic with an Intel GM965/GL960 chip. Someone at #ubuntu+1 suggested I come here to ask for help to submit this bug.
<Duke`> latest xorg intel driver is broken: all fonts are invisibles on screen!
<tjaalton> latest compared to what?
<tjaalton> it hasn't changed in a while
<Duke`> this one is broken: xserver-xorg-video-intel_2%3a2.8.1+git20090907.94fc93d4-0ubuntu0tormod~jaunty_i386.deb
<Duke`> this one works: xserver-xorg-video-intel_2%3a2.8.1+git20090829.7c48c21b-0ubuntu0tormod~jaunty2_i386.deb
<tjaalton> that's from xorg-edgers
<Duke`> yes
<tjaalton> so you should complain to upstream
<tjaalton> imho
<mac_v> anyone know the bug# for the ATI FPS regression with KMS? or can i file a new bug? both on lp and b.g.o
<tjaalton> you might ask on #dri-devel if there is one
<tjaalton> and it's b.fd.o
<mac_v> oh, didnt notice the reply... thanks will check in devel
<tseliot> tjaalton: are you working on any of these merges? http://www2.bryceharrington.org:8080/X/PkgList/versions_current.html
<tseliot> if so, please tell me which one(s) so that I don't work on them
<tseliot> and focus on the rest
<davmor2> Hi guys I've been trying to get more info for bug 423415  so far I've lowered it down a bit.  I purged xsplash to rule that out, xterm-session logs in, kde logs in, xfce logs in. the only thing that doesn't is gnome.  I added a video to explain better what is happening, all the logs that bryce asked for.  I can't think of anything else to add can you guys?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423415 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "Ati driver issues when logging into desktop" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423415
#ubuntu-x 2009-09-10
<tseliot> tjaalton: did you read my question?
<tjaalton> tseliot: yes, I'll update wacom, and maybe a time to fix -joystick too..
<tseliot> tjaalton: ok, I'll work on the rest then. Thanks
<virtuald> my radeon doesn't work with modeset in karmic :/ my displays turn off when x/gdm starts
<Duke`> where is Sarvatt? not seen him for weeks
<AlanBell> evening all
<AlanBell> I have an intel atom motherboard with integrated graphics. max opengl texture size is 2048. My monitor is 2048x1152
<AlanBell> compiz worked fine in Jaunty, (except for white title bars on fully maximised windows)
<AlanBell> in Karmic I get a black or corrupted screen when compiz starts, except for a 1 pixel strip on the far left
<AlanBell> I can do alt-f2 metacity --replace to get working again. I would kind of like compiz though.
 * popey does a little X shaped dance at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/403530/comments/6
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 403530 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945GM] (Needs 2.6.31) Screen goes wild when doing simple 3D work" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<popey> if someone wants to close that, that would be groovy
#ubuntu-x 2009-09-11
<torrancew> anyone know of jaunty 64 bit causing logitech wireless mouse to cease functioning periodically? mouse is known to be good, and a restart (temporarily) fixes the problem
<cwillu> is there going to be another bump on the radeon version before release?
<cwillu> cbuser in #ubuntu+1 is reporting some improvements from xserver-xorg-video-radeon 6.12.4
<cbmuser> hi guys, I wanted to suggest to upgrade xserver-xorg-video-radeon to 6.12.4 before release
<cbmuser> it runs much smoother than 6.12.1
<cbmuser> with the current version I am having trouble switching to text console and back
<cbmuser> actually, the text console just doesn't appear
<cbmuser> just blank screen
<cbmuser> I downloaded and compiled 6.12.4 from source (git)
 * cwillu points out that you may not get an immediate response, but I'd expect you to get a response eventually (i.e., hours)
<cbmuser> built it with kms-support and enabled modesetting in the kernel
<cbmuser> cwillu: I know, I have been in channels for years :)
<cwillu> cbmuser, I'm not sure what the latest version is in xorg-edgers, but you may want to look at that
<cbmuser> and my machine is always on
<cbmuser> I know edgers
<cbmuser> everything is just working fine now
#ubuntu-x 2009-09-12
<cbmuser> it would just be nice to have it in main
<cwillu> I mention it because one of the ppa's is built straight from git
<cbmuser> aha, didn't know
<cwillu> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa has a summary of the different related ppa's, useful for reference
<cbmuser> okey, thanks
<cwillu> cbmuser, reports good or bad on those versions are useful
<cwillu> enough good reports, and a version moves up a notch :)
<cbmuser> oh, great
<cbmuser> I want to have kms :)
<cbmuser> I have now, but I had to built it myself
<cwillu> I'd expect tormodvolden's ppa's packages to work as well in that case
<cwillu> might even consider filing a bug "please update ... to version ..."
<cbmuser> was also thinking about that
<bgamari> maco, yo
#ubuntu-x 2009-09-13
<eagles0513875> hey guys i think i found a rather serious bug
<eagles0513875> either after upgrading from jaunty or a clean install
<eagles0513875> for some reason when i boot with the 2.6.28-15 kernel or the 2.6.31-10 kernel in alpha 5 on a duel booting system on a mac using boot camp it seems to drop me down to a tty1 console :( 
#ubuntu-x 2010-09-13
<RAOF> Neko: Do you have an Ubuntu bug # for that?
<RAOF> Neko: That patch doesn't seem to have been committed to xorg git.
<ginggs> tjaalton: ping for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/553415 as requested
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 553415 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 6 other projects) "mouse trapped in box for Open Motif (affects: 27) (dups: 4) (heat: 127)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Sarvatt> RAOF: yeah that memory leak was for sure happening with the kernel, rebooted into 2.6.36-rc3 by mistake last night and didn't use the pc after, woke up at 451mb gem objects
<tjaalton> ginggs: I'll remind myself tomorrow morning ;)
<Sarvatt> would either of these need a FFe? http://sarvatt.com/downloads/merges/compiz/   http://sarvatt.com/downloads/merges/intel/
<Sarvatt> I'm pretty sure they don't but I wanted a second opinion :) is there anyone around that'd be willing to sponsor them? I've got them up here too - https://edge.launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/sarvatt-graphics and they make things actually work on a sandybridge machines that may be released before 11.04
<tseliot> Sarvatt: I don't think they do (provided that all of the changes are in the changelog)
<tseliot> Sarvatt: also, you may want to ask someone like mvo before uploading compiz
<Sarvatt> yeah they are, compiz is just adding a few new pci id's to the blacklist, the intel one is the one is a little bigger and in git - http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-xorg/driver/xserver-xorg-video-intel.git;a=commitdiff;h=e2a4554c7d748b526fa2d1ed84675862dfb4ff9d 
<Sarvatt> and http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-xorg/driver/xserver-xorg-video-intel.git;a=commitdiff;h=5a1f11ec85565a7461dff47b4b2bb4c7785a519c
<soreau> Will maverick feature the r300 gallium driver by default at all?
<Sarvatt> nope
<Sarvatt> way too late for that, releasing in less than a month and its not in yet
<Sarvatt> xorg-edgers has it by default, it'll be switched to default not long after natty opens though hopefully
<Neko> RAOF, I noticed it didn't hit mainline but it does seem to fix the bug.. that said I'm experiencing it on fbdev so it was hard to see what with the other huge amounts of CPU usage rendering webpages etc.
<Neko> but, it doesn't 100% on idle anymore
<Neko> RedHat picked it up but I think that's mostly because adam jackon works there
<Neko> jackson :)
<cnd_> RAOF, have you reviewed the udev patch yet?
<cnd__> RAOF, I got disconnected in case you responded
<cnd__> in fact, I'll be on a terrible connection all week
<cnd__> so I'll ACK all your responses with at least "ok" so you know if I got it :)
<jcristau> terrible connection and terrible timezone? :)
<cnd__> heh
<seb128> cnd__, it's like 3am for him
<seb128> cnd__, he's probably sleeping
<cnd__> oh, I did the timezone conversion wrong in my head :)
<bryceh> ** Changed in: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<bryceh>    Importance: Unknown => Medium
<bryceh> :-)
<bryceh> if you're seeing a lot of emails such as the above (and comment imports), it's because I fixed the importing of importances and rescheduled updating them all for freedesktop.org
<bryceh> seems to be updating comment imports too
<bryceh> I would be very interested in hearing if any of the importances (or statuses) for the imported bugs are mapped incorrectly
<Sarvatt> oh so that explains all the spam! :) will keep an eye out
<Sarvatt> i've manually fixed some of the debian ones where it didn't read the status right in the past leaving the bug open but haven't noticed any for fdo
<bryceh> Sarvatt, this only affects bugzilla-based bug trackers, so should be no change wrt debian
<bryceh> Sarvatt, if you spot instances where the debian bug tracker import is wrong on either status or importance, file bugs about it against launchpad (or 'malone').
<Sarvatt> ok, trying to dig up some of the old ones. I remember one being the gl.pc one years ago
<Sarvatt> err dri.pc
<Sarvatt> there we go, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/379797
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 379797 in mesa (Debian) (and 1 other project) "(Needs mesa 7.5rc2) mesa doesn't install dri.pc (affects: 2) (heat: 17)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<LLStarks> hiyo
<LLStarks> bryceh, i sent my proposal to the list. i hope you like.
<bryceh> yeah pondering now
<RAOF> cnd: Yes; it's in my “poke for sponsors queue” today.  While I'm on my way to you ;)
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> My friend have some HP laptop with Intel graphic card
<Milos_SD> from yesterday he have a problem ... he can't start any app
<Milos_SD> nothing from Applications, Places and System menu
<bryceh> Milos_SD, doesn't sound like an X problem
<Milos_SD> and nothing from AWN
<bryceh> probably user permissions or something
<Milos_SD> he can only open folders from Desktop
<Milos_SD> and Pidgin is on autostart, so that starts
<Milos_SD> so it can't be a X driver problem?
<bryceh> Milos_SD, try #ubuntu
<RAOF> It's hugely unlikely to be an X driver problem.
<Milos_SD> I tried #ubuntu
<Milos_SD> no answer :)
<Milos_SD> and I thought that it was intel driver problem :)
<Milos_SD> that is why I asked here too
<Milos_SD> :)
#ubuntu-x 2010-09-14
<bryceh> RAOF, wow, Intel's getting flamed hard for 8xx on phoronix
<bryceh> (at least, in the comments)
<ScottK> Does Phoronix ever say anything nice about anyone in the comments?
<ScottK> Last thread I heard about it was Intel was wonderful and Kwin was just asking too much.
<bryceh> tis true, every comment there is a rant against something or other
<nigelb> someone ranting about intel 8xx? I should join in
<bjsnider> ranting about it isn't going to solve anything
<RAOF> Who wants to sponsor an xserver upload!  Fun for one and all!
<RAOF> Gah.  I don't think Intel are particularly culpable for i8xx.  Those cards are a decade old, don't work properly in Windows Vista (IIRC), etc.  We have *better* i8xx support than recent windows!
<ajmitch_> RAOF: I'd be more impressied if you supported my old i740 card properly, with nice shiny 3d :)
<RAOF> ajmitch_: We do!
<ajmitch_> with some 3d support?
<RAOF> It's just that your *hardware* doesn't support shiny 3D :P
<ScottK> My 865 box is only less than 5 years old.
<ajmitch_> RAOF: oh it supported some 3D, I think
<ajmitch_> I just don't have a motherboard to put it in
<RAOF> ajmitch_: Yeah, but you'd be better of with a software rasteriser in any modern system.
<ajmitch_> undoubtably
<ScottK> ajmitch_ should sponsor it since he needs a break from the last task I gave him.
<RAOF> ScottK: Oh, I didn't know you could get 865 cards that recently.
<ajmitch_> I look forward to the day when I can replace fglrx with a free driver & get the same features & performance
<ScottK> RAOF: Actually I think it's a little over 5 years now that I think about it again.
<RAOF> ajmitch_: That'll take a while, although Natty might get you the same features.
<ScottK> IIRC it was early 2005.
<RAOF> The 855 and 845 are older, though probably not by _that_ much.  I stand corrected.
<ajmitch_> RAOF: it's a relatively modern ati chipset in the laptop, the other one has i915
<RAOF> We'll almost certainly be switching to r300g for Natty, supporting all the GLL
<ScottK> Win2K works with it very nicely.
<ajmitch_> RAOF: which ati chips would that support?
<RAOF> GLSL, GL 2.x, and suchlike fun.
<ScottK> RAOF: How goes the Mesa FFe?  I didn't see much in the way of additional test results recently.
<RAOF> r300-r500.  I think that's up to Radeon 2xxx.
<ajmitch_> ah
 * ajmitch_ has a mobility radeon hd 4650, I think that's r600?
<ajmitch_> hard to keep track of them these days :)
<RAOF> That's likely to be r700, I thinke.
<ajmitch_> looks lik you're right
<RAOF> I don't think anyone's waiting on me for more testing on the mesa FFe?  The next activity I expected was “go ahead”, followed by an upload.
<ScottK> Oh.
<RAOF> I was also expecting to have a 7.9 release branch open up upstream, but that hasn't happened yet.
<ScottK> RAOF: You said "I'll test swrast on my nouveau system" in the bug, but didn't report results yet.
<RAOF> Ah.
<RAOF> Ok.
<RAOF> Done.
 * ScottK notes to RAOF that he's approved and goes to bed.
<Sarvatt> oh sorry about that, I thought I replied on the FFe saying nouveau with and without swrast is what I've been testing mostly with no problems. my wife's been using it and she's good at complaining about broken things :)
<Sarvatt> RAOF: release branch tomorrow morning PST
<Sarvatt> idr said "I will do this on the morning (US pacific time) of 9/14", there's a release bug tracker at https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=30124
<ubot4> Freedesktop bug 30124 in Mesa core "Mesa 7.9 release tracker" [Normal,New]
<Sarvatt> only one relevant bug on there - https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=27831
<ubot4> Freedesktop bug 27831 in Drivers/DRI/i965 "[regression] DynamicBranching3 does not render correctly" [Normal,Assigned]
<Sarvatt> better off getting it in now and updating later though if there's a sponsor around, I can try to find one in the morning and/or pull in the release branch if not
<RAOF> So, before I board this plane, the two sponsorship opportunities are: http://cooperteam.net/Packages/xorg-server_1.9.0-0ubuntu6.dsc & http://cooperteam.net/Packages/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics_1.2.2-2ubuntu4.dsc
<Sarvatt> ohh, XDS already?
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Would you like to shepherd the mesa upload now that the FFe has been granted?
<RAOF> Yup.
<RAOF> Australia is a long way from *everywhere*, so….
<ScottK> Sarvatt: Do you have anything ready for upload for mesa?
<Sarvatt> ScottK: just woke up, building it now because RAOF made some changelog changes vs the one I had prepared
<Sarvatt> http://sarvatt.com/downloads/merges/mesa/
<ScottK> Looking.
<Sarvatt> have it building on that server atm and will put the build log in that directory when its done
<ScottK> Sarvatt: Why are you renaming libegl1-mesa-drivers-x11 to libegl1-mesa-drivers?  That means it will have to go through binary New?
<Sarvatt> let me find where RAOF did that for the rationale, I'm not sure exactly
<ScottK> Also did anyone check if the dropped symbols are used by anything?
<tball> Hi
<tball> Anyone know if mesa 7.9 make it into the final version of maverick?
<tball> makes*
<Sarvatt> the only users of openvg and egl were experimental arm packages, the dropped symbols in libopenvg1 don't exist in the proprietary drivers for all of those arm platforms because they split it off into a separate libOpenVGU lib there
<Sarvatt> i'm not sure if symbols were dropped in EGL since RAOF updated that, need to go over the history and look
<Sarvatt> yes, all of the removed symbols were ones that should have been hidden in the first place, checked libgles1 libgles2 and libopenvg1that had changes. the EGL split was because they used to ship two different drivers for x11 or kms EGL backends but they are now all shipped as a single one
<Sarvatt> http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-xorg/lib/mesa.git;a=commit;h=598176dc22273ef4d3270580338d3eb414d2db27
<Sarvatt> alf__: do you know anything about the rdepends on libegl1-mesa-drivers-x11 in linaro? afaik asac knows about the new mesa 7.9 packages, I'm not sure if RAOF discussed it with you guys?
<alf__> Sarvatt: at the moment, we just really need libegl1-mesa and the swrast driver. We don't have a direct dependency to libegl1-mesa-drivers-x11.
<Sarvatt> yeah thats what I thought but wasn't positive, thanks
<Sarvatt> alf__: were you aware of the mesa 7.9 FFe? egl/gles/vg has changed quite a bit in it
<alf__> Sarvatt: You mean the on the packaging guide or in general?
<alf__> Sarvatt: s/guide/side/
<Sarvatt> I was wondering if you guys had tested it at all and had any problems
<ScottK> Sarvatt: The binary package renames isn't mentioned in debian/changelog (that I saw).  Also there is some redunancy between your entries and RAOF's that should be cleaned up.
<ScottK> Sarvatt: I'm wondering if we really need to do the package rename or if than can wait until Natty.
<alf__> Sarvatt: I haven't tested it yet, I don't think asac has tested it either
<alf__> Sarvatt: I am not sure about asac, though
<Sarvatt> the package rename looks necessary from what I can see, it only builds a single driver that has both the x11 and KMS backends built into it, not sure shipping that in libegl1-mesa-dri-x11 makes sense? we could stuff it in both but the x11 backend will be the default in both
<ScottK> OK.  Please clarify in debian/changelog what's going on.
<Sarvatt> ScottK: thanks, you're right that this changelog is silly, cleaning things up now
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Sarvatt> http://sarvatt.com/downloads/merges/mesa/ - anything missing from that changelog?
<Sarvatt> RAOF did the egl change so I added it to his section
<Sarvatt> went through the git history for debian/ and there isn't really anything else user visible that makes sense in the changelog except maybe mentioning the changes in libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental, but we dont really want people installing that package anyway because its unsupported :)
<Sarvatt> ack, speaking of which, that needs to be in universe
<Sarvatt> it's completely unsupported by upstream
<Sarvatt> filed https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/638097 for the demotion request
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 638097 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Universe binary demotion request for libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
 * Sarvatt waits for bryceh's script to mark it incomplete because there's no lspci attached
<jcristau> heh
<ScottK> Sarvatt: Looks much better.  Thanks.
<ScottK> Sarvatt and RAOF: Mesa uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Ubuntu.
<Sarvatt> thank you so much for all of the help with it ScottK!
<ScottK> Sarvatt: LP closing bugs in changelog is broken, so you'll still need to mark all those bugs fixed by hand.
 * Sarvatt nods
<Sarvatt> In conjunction with the release of the E620 (600 MHz. processing speed) / E640 (1.0 GHz.) / E660 (1.3 GHz.) / E680 (1.6 GHz.) devices and their enhanced temperature (-40° to +85° C) counterparts (E620T, E640T, E660T, E680T), Intel has also concurrently announced the release of a new embedded graphics driver called Intel® EMGD which stand for Intel® Embedded Media and Graphics Driver.
<Sarvatt> woohoo? wonder if it supposed > xserver 1.6 now
<Sarvatt> supports rather
<Sarvatt> or psb in general for that matter
<Sarvatt>  Intel® EMGD is NOT a follow-on/next generation driver to IEGD since both drivers support different chipsets
<Sarvatt> oh that answers that
<Sarvatt> time to close out all these mesa bugs
<bryceh> ugh, another intel driver?  is it open or closed?
<Sarvatt> closed!
<bryceh> :-(
<Sarvatt> The Intel® Embedded Media and Graphics Driver and Video BIOS support the following Linux operating systems and APIs:
<Sarvatt> Fedora* 11 (Timesys kernel 2.6.29, X.server 1.6 DRI2)
<Sarvatt> MeeGo 1.0 IVI Linux (kernel 2.6.33.3, X.server 1.8.0)
<Sarvatt> skipped lucid/squeeze xserver video abi completely, yay
<Sarvatt> oh wait
<Sarvatt> EMGD does work with PSB
<Sarvatt> they just dropped all the other intel chipsets noone used IEGD for anyway
<Sarvatt> Intel® EMGD 1.0 supports these Intel® Atom™ processor- based platforms:
<Sarvatt> Intel® Tunnel Creek system-on-a-chip (SoC). Tunnel Creek integrates an Intel® Atom™ processor core + GPU + other i/o functions.
<Sarvatt> Intel® Atom™ processor Z5xx series (with Intel® System Controller Hub US15W/US15WP/WPT Chipset)
<Sarvatt> so lucid + xorg-edgers + EMGD will work on PSB
<Sarvatt> nautilus sure picked a good time to go belly up - (nautilus:30209): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message: No such interface `org.gtk.UniqueApp' on object at path /Factory
<seb128> Sarvatt, restart your session or nautilus
<seb128> it's just that the running instance has issue with the installed one
<seb128> it's a maverick to maverick issue
<seb128> ie will not happen to users running lucid and upgrading
<vish> Sarvatt:  seems the new mesa does the same for all ATI in Unity.. its a white screen for me as well :(
<Sarvatt> what did you get before?
<Sarvatt> also, :(
<Sarvatt> multiple people said it was fixed for them during testing, what GPU are you on again?
<vish> Sarvatt: well , earlier , it was unity doing a repeated reload , but with mesa 7.9 its just a constant white page
<Sarvatt> it's certainly working fine now on r600+ when it wasn't before
<vish> and mutter needs to be run with  VBLANK , else even mutter wont work..
<vish> i mean CLUTTER_VBLANK=none
<Sarvatt> CLUTTER_VBLANK=none?
<vish> :)
<Sarvatt> i need that on intel to use unity too :)
<Sarvatt> (otherwise its a white screen)
<Sarvatt> vish: did I ask you to try changing driconf options?
<vish> on ATI?
<Sarvatt> yeah
<vish> havent tried it.. will try now..
<Sarvatt> one sec, cant actually change the option i'm gonna ask via driconf
<vish> yeah.! 
<vish> you made me do this the last time too ;p
<Sarvatt> oh, put something in ~/.drirc?
<Sarvatt> http://pastebin.com/t8nND0bV
<vish> no , i think i downloaded the driconf and tried some option you wanted me to change , but it turned out to be for intel..
<Sarvatt> try that as ~/.drirc
<Sarvatt> ohhh man that was a *long* time ago!
<vish> :)
<Sarvatt> surprised you remember that :)
<Sarvatt> that was texture tiling when they turned it on by default on intel in mesa 7.7 I think
<Sarvatt> anyway gotta put that in ~/.drirc manually because you cant edit the dri2 driver options in driconf, they are listed for the actual driver and vblank_mode doesn't do anything there
<vish> ok.. in a few ,  making a new daily live...
<vish>  http://pastebin.com/t8nND0bV
<vish_> was mesa 7.9 released or is it still in sarvatt's ppa?
<vish_> oh if its still building in other architectures it wont be available as an update?
<vish_> Sarvatt: nope.. that .drirc dint help :(  mutter doesnt work..  but if i start mutter with $CLUTTER_VBLANK=none mutter --replace        mutter works
<vish_> this is on an RV515 
<Sarvatt> white screen with mutter too?
<Sarvatt> anything in ~/.xsession-errors?
<vish_> mutter is not white , its just a background with a few missing windows
<vish_> Sarvatt: nope , nothing in .xsession-errors  after i launch mutter --replace
<vish_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/493840/  after mutter --replace
<vish_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/493839/  before
<Sarvatt> darnit, vish_ do you have your bug # handy about this?
<Sarvatt> <Sarvatt> darnit, vish_ do you have your bug # handy about this?
<vish> Sarvatt: bug 616997 :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 616997 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "[RV515] Unity keeps reloading with a white background (affects: 7) (dups: 2) (heat: 155)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616997
<vish> Sarvatt: btw, i logged in twice ;)
<vish_> o/
<Sarvatt> vish: so you still get this? (unity:9610): Clutk-WARNING **: [CheckGLError] GL_INVALID_VALUE error in File ./ctk-render-target.c at line: 286
<Sarvatt> (unity:9610): Clutk-WARNING **: [CheckGLError] OpenGL Error 1281 in File ./ctk-render-target.c at line: 286 
<vish> oh.. i need to log in again into unity and check! :D
<Sarvatt> sorry :( I'm pretty sure you do, you said you did with the PPA one
<vish> yeah , got it with the ppa too.. 
<Sarvatt> MESA_EXTENSION_OVERRIDE=-GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two unity doesn't crash with that same error for me anymore on intel, weird
<Sarvatt> its all grey though
<Sarvatt> second try using MESA_EXTENSION_OVERRIDE=-GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two unity -p did it
<vish_> :D
<Sarvatt> are you using -p when you check it?
<Sarvatt> just curious cus without -p its different
<vish_> oh no.. for unity i just login into a unity session and its a white screen..
<vish_> thso i havent tried with -p 
<vish_> so*
<Sarvatt> i really am clueless about all of this clutk stuff, but it seems like things should be checking for NPOT support before using it at least..
<vish> the other reporter for the ATI HD also mentioned the same issue..
<vish> white screen.
<vish> bugs 599741
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 599741 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Major rendering issues using ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3450 (affects: 8) (dups: 1) (heat: 50)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599741
<vish> the mesa task was closed due to new 7.9 upload but the reporter mentions same white screen..
<Sarvatt> he isn't the original reporter
<vish> oh! then maybe he is having my issue then :p
<Sarvatt> he's got a hd3200, not positive but i think that has a r500 based 3d engine?
<Sarvatt> nope looks like its really an r600+
<Sarvatt> vish: you've really got me stumped here
<vish> :s
<vish> odd was that the .drirc dint work?  but had to use CLUTTER_BLANK while launching mutter..
<Dink> Hello I just posted, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/638496 I am not sure if its X or kernel related.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 638496 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[i945GME] invalid framebuffer id; AOD250 netbook (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<Sarvatt> gnome-terminal is causing that?
<Dink> That has been the only way for me to actually freeze everything
<Dink> without things are slower and windows are locked, as in I can't click the other application.
<Dink> sometimes works if I alt-tab to the other windows/apps when the window/app is locked.
<Sarvatt> that error is pretty harmless and happens when someone shuts down or X restarts because of the plymouth junk, maybe X is actually crashing
<Sarvatt> oh boy, our friend 101_copy-fb.patch again in x-x-v-intel?
<Sarvatt> [116756.332] 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x3b) [0x80e83bb]
<Sarvatt> [116756.333] 1: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x5da8d) [0x80a5a8d]
<Sarvatt> [116756.333] 2: (vdso) (__kernel_rt_sigreturn+0x0) [0x12140c]
<Sarvatt> [116756.333] 3: /usr/bin/X (FreeClientResources+0xed) [0x808f04d]
<Sarvatt> [116756.333] 4: /usr/bin/X (FreeAllResources+0x60) [0x808f120]
<Sarvatt> [116756.333] 5: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x1a5e6) [0x80625e6]
<Sarvatt> [116756.333] 6: /lib/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xe7) [0x93cce7]
<Sarvatt> [116756.333] 7: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x1a191) [0x8062191]
<Sarvatt> [116756.334] Segmentation fault at address 0x4
<Dink> so I guess that is when I do the kill -hup mutter it creates that message
<Sarvatt> yeah and that backtrace is from the copy-fb patch, probably not related to the actual problem either
<Dink> hmm so what can I run when it freezes to grab logs etc ?
<Dink> I am sure I can reproduce it.. the windows are "locking" now
<Dink> I will have to do it in vt1 since my screen completely locks up
<Dink> I think it started happening during the beta updates phase
<Dink> or maybe right after that
<Sarvatt> Dink: does it only happen with compiz enabled?
<Dink> umm not sure how to enable/disable that.. running this on a netbook right now
<Sarvatt> system - preferences - appearance - desktop effects, set to none to disable
#ubuntu-x 2010-09-15
<Sarvatt> actually, it would be best if you updated your system first to see if it still happens, a new major mesa upgrade just went in 
<Dink> I guess that is a no it is not enabled. Says I am running mutter
<Dink> maverick netbook edition
<Sarvatt> ah so you're running UNE, it could be something else.. definitely try updating to get the new mesa and see if it still happens there
<Dink> what package can I check via apt-cache policy to see if its the latest you are talking about
<Sarvatt> libgl1-mesa-dri, version 7.9~git20100909
<Dink> k
<Sarvatt> it might not be accepted yet actually
<Dink> 7.8.2-2ubuntu2  here
<Dink> So yeah guess it is not. Using the pdx repo which I think is current
<Sarvatt> your problem is probably that UNE is freezing for you, those errors are pretty much harmless and if it was the server crashing you'd get more info or if it was a GPU hang you wouldn't be able to just restart X like that on that machine. I think there's a pretty high chance that the new mesa will fix that for you when its up
<Dink> Ohh and another thing.. Sometimes when I click on a window to move it I see the hand to move but it moves another window
<Dink> Sarvatt, ok will keep a look out for it.
<Sarvatt> I know that backtrace in your xorg.0.log.old is caused by the copy-fb patch to x-x-video-intel though for sure and it happens on server shutdown pretty much all the time, haven't been able to figure that one out yet :(
<Dink> Ahh. So is there anytihng I can run from vt1 when all this happens to help figure out what is going on ?
<Dink> To figure out whatever package is causing it.
<Sarvatt> maybe check ~/.xsession-errors from VT1 while X is still running to see if anything stands out when it happens?
<Dink> Yeah lots of stuff there. I just reproduced it
<Dink> is there a pastebin I can sent it to ?
<Sarvatt> have pastebinit installed? just pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors if so, would probably be better to save it somewhere and attach it to the bug though
<Dink> http://pastebin.com/DM1gaNFG
<Dink> Not pretty huh
<Sarvatt> pretty standard for unity.. definitely not pretty :)
<Dink> Well at least I know I can reproduce it on the fly :P
<Dink> Just want to get the bug to the correct people and with the correct info.
<Sarvatt> well, i'd check if the mesa update fixes things, if not i'd move the bug over to the unity package or ping me and I'll do it. just responded that those errors are red herrings and the real problem is somewhere higher up in the stack. you might want to look through bugs against unity for people having freezing problems if you want to try to find something similar that might have a workaround in it to get it working for now, I'm about to head out 
<Sarvatt> for the night though so can't dig into it more at the moment
<Dink> Sarvatt, cool. Thanks for the time and effort you put in. I will look at the unity bugs and see if that mesa package fixes things. Thanks again !!!
<Sarvatt> updated the title, can you maybe explain what you do to reproduce it a bit more in the bug? is it always when you alt-tab for instance or clicking between windows?
<Sarvatt> that'd be a big help if so :)
<Dink> ok will do
<Sarvatt> guess I need to force myself to start using unity one of these days, been quite happy with just docky + appmenu-gtk + go-home-applet + compiz/metacity + indicator-applet-complete on my netbook..
<Dink> Does those mesa packages get renamed ?
<Dink> or could I try installing them by hand and it should replace existing.
<Dink> libgl1-mesa-glx_7.9~git20100909-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Dink> I probably shouldn't be using the une on this netbook anyways since I mostly have it plugged into my monitor. Its basically my primary computer.
<User1> Hello, the latest libgl1-mesa packages causes white screen after login.
<User1> It basically breaks mutter/unity
<Dink> Sarvatt, the new mesa package actually broke unity/mutter even more. Sorry man did not fix my issue. I reverted back to the previous version.
<apw> RAOF, poke
<apw> Sarvatt, about ?
<gord> hey guys, seems the latest updates have broken all clutter based applications, including unity. we suspect intel drivers 
<njpatel> hi, with latest updates from maverick gl seems to be partially broken on my Intel i965 chip, and mostly broken on i945
<gord> njpatel, i just said that here :P
<njpatel> heh, woops :)
<sabdfl> hi folks
<sabdfl> is there a bug # for the white-screen-on-login issue, with the current intel drivers, mesa and unity?
<tjaalton> sabdfl: some recent gpu lockup issues, but no bugs that mention whitescreen symptoms
<tjaalton> some have mentioned the issue here though
<tjaalton> raof is in xds, sarvatt not awake yet and iäm at a conference, so there haven't been people to look into the issue
<ara> davmor2 filed one against unity: bug 638921
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 638921 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity displays only a white desktop on 20100915's updates (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/638921
<tjaalton> ok, i only looked at x bugs that have appeared on my mail folders..
<tjaalton> the real package in this case would be mesa
<sabdfl> ok,  thanks, the mesa link is useful
<sabdfl> was the mesa change a big one? easy to bisect for the culprit?
<tjaalton> huge :)
<tjaalton> but if it affects only intel, then it's easier to bisect
<gord> and it affects any clutter application, seems like intel + clutter = fail
<tjaalton> maybe clutter uses some more advanced features? is compiz affected as well?
<sabdfl> compiz isn't affected, if i correctly followed some of the chatter
<gord> compiz works fine, so does glxgears
<tjaalton> so that narrows it down even more
<gord> so it seems that clutter is getting BadDrawable X errors when making its glx window
<Sarvatt> (unity:1405): ClutterGLX-CRITICAL **: Unable to make the stage window 0x480004f the current GLX drawable
<Sarvatt> Mesa 7.9-devel implementation error: Bad renderbuffer format: 21
<tjaalton> the cavalry arrived :)
<Sarvatt> this is pretty nasty, not having any luck debugging it and am going to have to bisect across the 9 months of changes and submit a bug upstream. the cavalry is at XDS! :)
<kenvandine> hey Sarvatt
<kenvandine> Sarvatt, i assume you are aware of https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/mesa/+bug/638808
<kenvandine> ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 638808 in unity (and 1 other project) "No unity board but White screen after GDM (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New]
<Sarvatt> yep
<kenvandine> was there another bug filed on that already?
<Sarvatt> https://launchpad.net/bugs/638921 but no info on that one either
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 638921 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity displays only a white desktop on 20100915's updates (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> ok, which one should we dupe ? :)
<kenvandine> i guess the newer one, i'll do that
<Sarvatt> Intel FramebufferRenderbuffer 2 1
<Sarvatt> Render to A8 texture OK
<Sarvatt> Render to A8 texture OK
<Sarvatt> Begin render texture tid b77d3870 tex=32 w=256 h=256 refcount=1
<Sarvatt> Render to RGBA8 texture OK
<Sarvatt> Begin render texture tid b77d3870 tex=41 w=1024 h=600 refcount=1
<Sarvatt> Mesa 7.9-devel implementation error: Bad renderbuffer format: 21
<Sarvatt> I wish these INTEL_DEBUG env vars were documented somewhere :)
<kenvandine> Sarvatt, hope you don't mind, i confirmed bug 638808, set milestone and importance and duped the other one 
<kenvandine> :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 638808 in mesa (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "No unity board but White screen after GDM (affects: 4) (dups: 2) (heat: 24)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/638808
<vish> kenvandine: oops! i just noticed my one comment regarding the white screen is getting you more Unity bugs.. ;)
<Sarvatt> intel users are now getting the white screens ATI users have gotten all along, fun!
<njpatel_> heh
<kenvandine> Sarvatt, spreading the love i see :)
<kenvandine> i have been suffering with that on my old r300 wishing i could run unity
<kenvandine> now my main laptop and test boxes are all hosed (intel) :)
<njpatel> let's all buy nvidia
<Sarvatt> kenvandine: what GPU's are you using that are broken?
<Sarvatt> anything 965+?
<kenvandine> GM45
<Sarvatt> i only have a 945 and a sandybridge, 3D isn't working on sandybridge yet so can only confirm it on 945 and there are no logs on any of these bug reports to see if its happening on  newer ones
<kenvandine> whatever that is :)
<Sarvatt> thanks
<kenvandine> Sarvatt, feel free to use me as a guinea pig... 
<kenvandine> :)
<njpatel> Sarvatt, , 965 is broken too, fwiw
<njpatel> oh, I can test too
<Sarvatt> just wanted to know if it was happening across multiple generations, I can reproduce it on 945 luckily. bisecting this is going to be rough, writing up an upstream bug report at the moment but most everyone is at XDS :(
<njpatel> GM45
<Sarvatt> do you guys get a white unity launching it in a normal desktop session also?
<Sarvatt> ok the results are totally different using unity -p
<Sarvatt> I get our friend (unity:2933): Clutk-WARNING **: [CheckGLError] GL_INVALID_OPERATION error in File ./ctk-render-target.c at line: 128
<Sarvatt> (unity:2933): Clutk-WARNING **: [CheckGLError] OpenGL Error 1282 in File ./ctk-render-target.c at line: 128 
<Sarvatt>  launching it with -p
<Sarvatt> it segfaults with just unity
<Sarvatt> well aborts, not segfault
<Sarvatt> gotta be something racy there, every few unity -p invocations crashes with Mesa 7.9-devel implementation error: Bad renderbuffer format: 21 but the rest all die with the above
<Sarvatt> which is incidentally the same thing ati has gotten all along
<kenvandine> Sarvatt, let me try
<apw> Sarvatt, Wubbbi is reporting the white screen only in netbook too
<Wubbbi> yes ... I realy do. You wanna know something?
<apw> Sarvatt, its been suggested its a mesa issue, have we confirmed that, does someone need to do some testing?
<kenvandine> (unity:32356): ClutterGLX-CRITICAL **: Unable to make the stage window 0x5e0004f the current GLX drawable
<Sarvatt> it's in progress, i can reproduce it locally
<kenvandine> sarvatt: that is what i am getting from unity -p
<Sarvatt> apw, Wubbbi https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/mesa/+bug/638808
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 638808 in mesa (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "No unity board but White screen after GDM (affects: 5) (dups: 2) (heat: 32)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Sarvatt> kenvandine: what after that?
<Sarvatt> because that isn't really a problem
<kenvandine> core dump
<Sarvatt> kenvandine: try it a few more times?
<Sarvatt> does it change?
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> 4 times, same
<apw> Wubbbi, sounds like its in hand
<Sarvatt> using mutter or compiz?
<kenvandine> compiz
<kenvandine> and running unity -p
<Dink> Sarvatt, Hello
<Dink> Busy morning huh ;)
<kenvandine> Sarvatt: i was just talking to rickspencer, he said last week RAOF knew about this problem and thought he had a fix
<Sarvatt> yeah, so much for my hardware enablement work :)
<Sarvatt> oh?
<Sarvatt> he's at a conference until next week :(
<kenvandine> said he planned on having it in for this upload
<kenvandine> yeah... :/
<Wubbbi> Sarvatt: do you need any help? I have time atm! ^^
<Sarvatt> i'm bisecting it in mesa now but it's going to take quite some time, mesa doesn't exactly build fast even with a minimal config
<JanC> Sarvatt: RAOF just has to offer free beer at XDS to everyone who helps fix this  ;)
<Wubbbi> Sarvatt: just take your time. But please do it the most fast way. I cant use me netbook atm xD
<jcristau> JanC: interesting.. maybe i should get on it then.
<Sarvatt> Wubbbi: just disable autologin in /etc/gdm/custom.conf and log in a gnome session
<kenvandine> sarvatt, is rolling back the mesa update an option?
<Sarvatt> if we want to rebreak KDE
<kenvandine> sarvatt, well is the problem with kde as sever as this?
<kenvandine> UNE won't even load... 
<Wubbbi> Sarvatt: I take a look. thx
<Dink> Sarvatt, or whomever let me know if you need a guinea pig to test the white screen issue on UNE.
<Sarvatt> want me to prepare a revert to upload? I'm not confident this can be fixed in a reasonable timeframe
<Sarvatt> I think we should wait for RAOF to pop on though
<kenvandine> sarvatt: any idea when he lands?
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, how does one go about bisecting something in git?
<bjsnider> i hear about this all the time
<Sarvatt> kenvandine: no I don't, he said he was getting on the plane yesterday though so I imagine he'll be checking in sometime today
<kenvandine> long flight though...
<Sarvatt> I'm not sure why he didn't commit a fix if he had one though, maybe it was outside of mesa?
<nigelb> bjsnider: man git-bisect :)
<Sarvatt> or google git bisect guide :)
<nigelb> http://progit.org/book/ch6-5.html#binary_search
<kenvandine> sarvatt: i don't know he had one... but rick said he would have it fixed before the upload
<nigelb> bjsnider: this might help ^^
<Sarvatt> kenvandine: he pushed a bunch of changes and was ready for the upload, asked me to try to get it uploaded while he was gone
<Dink> Sarvatt, sorry for throwing this at you while that is going on... The bug I initially reported about the "freezing" I have not been able to reproduce it without an external monitor,keyboard,mouse present. It seems to only happen when those things are connected.
<Dink> Should I still move it to Unity ?
<rickspencer3> Sarvatt, kenvandine can someone give me a quick run down of the situation wrt mesa and unity?
<kenvandine> Sarvatt, ^^ please
<kenvandine> i told rickspencer3 everything i know already :)
 * Sarvatt explodes :)
<kenvandine> afaict if we don't have a lead to a fix by now we should just revert 
<kenvandine> we can't afford to have UNE completely hosed
<kenvandine> that's my $0.02
<kenvandine> although i would love to see 7.9 make it in 
<kenvandine> as an ati user
<Sarvatt> the mesa update broke unity, RAOF apparently had it fixed but I don't see any fix and he's at a conference, I can reproduce it on 945 and am in the middle of bisecting where it started
<kenvandine> sarvatt: apparently not just unity... anything clutter
<kenvandine> at least that is what i heard
<rickspencer3> Sarvatt should we not revert the change until we know what is going on?
<Sarvatt> <Sarvatt> want me to prepare a revert to upload? I'm not confident this can be fixed in a reasonable timeframe
<Sarvatt> <Sarvatt> <Sarvatt> I think we should wait for RAOF to pop on though
<Sarvatt> incase he has a fix he forgot to commit and he should be on sometime today
<rickspencer3> Sarvatt, well, perhaps we should give it a few hours, and then revert if we can't contact him
 * Sarvatt nods
<rickspencer3> skaet, here's the situation as I understand it:
<rickspencer3> 1. several teams need mesa 7.9 (a component of xorg-xserver)
<rickspencer3> 2. mesa 7.9 has not been working for Intel and AMD hardware, or nvidia hardware running free drivers
<rickspencer3> 3. RAOF may or may not have thought that he fixed the issue
<Sarvatt> ^ with clutter based apps
<rickspencer3> 4. RAOF pushed an upload yesterday, and then left for a conference
<Sarvatt> it works significantly better otherwise
<rickspencer3> 5. Unity is clutter based, and the bug makes clutter display just a white screen
<rickspencer3> 6. So anyone running unity without an proprietary nvidia driver gets a white screen
<Sarvatt> unity has no fallback if there is a problem, and I believe it is auto logging in so people can't just pick a gnome session that will work at the moment
<rickspencer3> so, if we revert, Kubutu breaks again, Linaro is screwed, etc...
<rickspencer3> but if we don't, well Unity is unusable
<rickspencer3> so we have to decide ...
<rickspencer3> keep Unity broken until we fix it, or ...
<rickspencer3> roll back now and leave Kubuntu and others broken
<Sarvatt> also no hope of the new intel GPU's coming out having working 3D in 10.10
<kenvandine> rock meet hard place
<skaet> urk.  not nice at all.
<rickspencer3> so I am proposing that we sit tight until we can get RAOF engaged
<skaet> thanks for the summary,  it helps put the bugs I was seeing in context.
<rickspencer3> I suspect we are missing some critical information
<rickspencer3> let me check with the Unity team and see if they are blocked today
<kenvandine> i fear he has no fix... :/
<rickspencer3> because they have lots of bugs I want fixed
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, I can't imagine that he would have pushed that change without a fix
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, kind of... they need to manually revert
<Sarvatt> I haven't had any luck debugging it but am in the middle of bisecting, it could end up being something simple but its 9 months of developement to bisect through
<Sarvatt> ironic that this upload fixed unity on r600+, also 3D works on ati HD5000 series cards
<rickspencer3> Sarvatt the last time I talked to RAOF, he ws working on it
<rickspencer3> so he must have some data, and I can't imagine that he would have intentionally busted Unity like this
<skaet> rickspencer3,  several unity bugs were closed between Friday and yesterday,  which ones are you concerned about?
<rickspencer3> skaet, there is are a slew of issues, no way I could list them out
<gord> FYI, this isn't a unity problem, its a clutter problem
<rickspencer3> but njpatel and his team are very prductive
<gord> no clutter application works on the latest mesa
<rickspencer3> gord, right, but it impacts the productivity of the unity team
<rickspencer3> or it might be
<gord> rickspencer3, that would be me ;)
<rickspencer3> heh
<rickspencer3> okay, I was just asking elsewhere
<Sarvatt> i've tried the latest 1.2 branch clutter git and it's no different there at least
<rickspencer3> gord, are you currently blocked?
<gord> rickspencer3, no, but i have nvidia, anyone on intel graphics will be
<rickspencer3> Sarvatt I am certain that RAOF did all this analysis already
<Sarvatt> other clutter apps not working is interesting because I didn't experience the same thing when I'm on xorg-edgers with the same mesa version, worth checking if xorg-edgers is broken in the same way
<bryceh> heya, mesa troubles?
<Sarvatt> because that'd put the problem outside of mesa
<Sarvatt> heyo bryceh, yeah its nuts today
<rickspencer3> bryceh, 
<rickspencer3> <rickspencer3> 1. several teams need mesa 7.9 (a component of xorg-xserver)
<rickspencer3>  2. mesa 7.9 has not been working for Intel and AMD hardware, or nvidia hardware running free drivers
<rickspencer3>  3. RAOF may or may not have thought that he fixed the issue
<rickspencer3> <Sarvatt> ^ with clutter based apps
<rickspencer3> <rickspencer3> 4. RAOF pushed an upload yesterday, and then left for a conference
<rickspencer3> <Sarvatt> it works significantly better otherwise
<rickspencer3> <rickspencer3> 5. Unity is clutter based, and the bug makes clutter display just a white screen
<rickspencer3>  6. So anyone running unity without an proprietary nvidia driver gets a white screen
<rickspencer3> <Sarvatt> unity has no fallback if there is a problem, and I believe it is auto logging in so people can't just pick a gnome session that will work at the moment
<rickspencer3> <rickspencer3> so, if we revert, Kubutu breaks again, Linaro is screwed, etc...
<rickspencer3>  but if we don't, well Unity is unusable
<rickspencer3>  so we have to decide ...
<rickspencer3>  keep Unity broken until we fix it, or ...
<rickspencer3>  roll back now and leave Kubuntu and others broken
<rickspencer3> bryceh, did RAOF discuss any of this with you?
<njpatel> mutter without the unity plugin (mutter --replace --mutter-plugins="") is broken too
<rickspencer3> njpatel, yeah, RAOF knew about this before
<Sarvatt> njpatel: white screen or just freezes?
<rickspencer3> so I don't understand why it was uploaded without a fix in place
<Sarvatt> njpatel: if its freezes does CLUTTER_VBLANK=none fix it for you too?
<rickspencer3> Sarvatt I think our current focus should be on figuring out what happened with the uploads rather than trying to diagnose the problem right now
<rickspencer3> I don't think we'll get until we know if RAOF thinks it was fixed
<kenvandine> if edgers works... we can try to bisect the difference there
<njpatel> Sarvatt, white screen
<Sarvatt> well we're stalled waiting to contact RAOF in that case, if it turns out he doesn't have a fix the bisect will help :)
<rickspencer3> good idea, see if there a patch in there
<Sarvatt> njpatel: hmm, CLUTTER_VBLANK=none mutter --replace works fine here
<njpatel> Sarvatt, both mutter with unity and mutter without unity, the process is still running and handling requests
<Sarvatt> on 945
<rickspencer3> Sarvatt fair enough, but I'm certain that you are on well trod ground
<rickspencer3> the last time I talked to RAOF about this, he knew about the problem and was working on a fix
<njpatel> Sarvatt, let me try cluttervblank=none, hold up
<rickspencer3> Sarvatt what exactly did he ask you to upload?
<njpatel> Sarvatt, woohoo, CLUTTER_VBLANK=none mutter --replace --mutter-plugins=libunity-mutter & works!
<rickspencer3> woah
<rickspencer3> back in business!
<njpatel> Sarvatt, it wasn't working before I restarted :/
<njpatel> yessir, awesome, I don't need to setup my desktop now
<njpatel> i mean, vblanking would be very much appreciated, but at least we're not blocked now
<Sarvatt> rickspencer3: we both have been working on it in debian git for the FFe, he merged in his work a few days ago and once the FFe was granted he asked if I would upload what was there since he would be gone
<njpatel> that crash wasn't related, but it works, so thanks
<rickspencer3> Sarvatt so do you think RAOF believed that it was fixed?
<bryceh> sorry, was in middle of another meeting, but now over
<rickspencer3> bryceh, understood
<bryceh> rickspencer3, no I hadn't discussed mesa with raof previously
<rickspencer3> dang it
<rickspencer3> man, I bungled this badly :(
<Sarvatt> njpatel: whoa, you're right!
<Sarvatt> CLUTTER_VBLANK=none mutter --replace --mutter-plugins=libunity-mutter works here
<rickspencer3> njpatel, so I take it we can't ship without vblanking in Unity?
<njpatel> rickspencer3, it would give artefacts and bad rendering of videos etc, it's not ideal. I can speak to the team about the consequences tomorrow to be certain, though
<Sarvatt> now why does that work but manually invoking unity not? do clutter env variables not pass through to unity?
<rickspencer3> njpatel, hmmm
<rickspencer3> can we apply it as a work around until we get this mesa thing properly sorted?
<bryceh> rickspencer3, ok so how can I help? need me to upload some bits, or revert mesa, or do diagnostics or...?
<rickspencer3> bryceh, well, I was hoping that you could sniff around and see what RAOF was up to
<rickspencer3> I suspect that we are pissing a piece of the puzzle
<bryceh> hmm, artifacts and bad video rendering sounds less severe than white screens
<bryceh> rickspencer3, ok
<bryceh> rickspencer3, fwiw he's likely on a plane at the moment, maybe in a day or two he'll be online at the conference
<rickspencer3> bryceh, if you have some bandwidth to help Sarvatt find the root cause, that would be really useful as well
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<bryceh> although X conferences notoriously have had bad wireless so who knows
<bryceh> ok
<rickspencer3> I can call the airline and ask them to turn the plane around
<kenvandine> hehe
<bryceh> rickspencer3, can you drop a quick note to deryck.hodge@canonical.com ? 
<Sarvatt> I'm almost positive he marked down that he was arriving on wednesday france time, let me check the XDS wiki
<Sarvatt> not that he'll jump on IRC first thing or anything :)
<vish> bug with :  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:a011] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<vish> should be tagged in the title as?
<rickspencer3> Sarvatt well, his cell phone did not pick up, and it's middle of the night, so I can't call his house
<njpatel> rickspencer3, Sarvatt you can add it to /etc/environment to get it picked up
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, can you do something like njpatel suggested to get Unity working for the next few days until this is sorted?
<bryceh> sarvatt, are there bug #'s for the issue(s)?
<Sarvatt> yeah he didn't mark dates on the wiki - http://www.x.org/wiki/Events/XDS2010/Attendees
<Sarvatt> bryceh: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/mesa/+bug/638808
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 638808 in mesa (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "No unity board but White screen after GDM (affects: 5) (dups: 2) (heat: 32)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> yeah
<Sarvatt> bryceh: if you have an intel on maverick its easier to test in a gnome session by just launching unity
<Sarvatt> no quick access to a terminal in unity?!
<bryceh> njpatel, from the irc backlog it sounds like you have a workaround now by turning off vblanking... how practical is that as a global workaround in general until this gets fixed?  Can you control that param in the packaging sufficiently?
<Sarvatt> it's been done many times in the past to fix UNE
<kenvandine> njpatel, i should be able to set that in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ right?
<Sarvatt> it's always the first thing I check when something clutter related is broken and has fixed it all but one time (that memory leak)
<kenvandine> bryceh, ^^
<bryceh> kenvandine, bet you're right, can you easily give it a test?
<Wubbbi> Sarvatt: How is your status atm? Can we get a fix today? Just a question 
<Wubbbi> ^^
<bryceh> (I'm not conversant in how mutter is launched)
<kenvandine> bryceh, just did, that worked
<kenvandine> i'll stuff that in the package for now
<jcristau> would seem easier to change an if in clutter than adding a random conffile
<bryceh> jcristau, except for testing purposes, something folks can fiddle in a conf file might be more convenient
<bryceh> but whatever works
<kenvandine> i'd rather the conf file... much easier for people to test fixes... since i would really love to see a proper fix :)
<bryceh> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/616997 looks like a dupe of this issue, yes?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 616997 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "[RV515] Unity keeps reloading with a white background (affects: 8) (dups: 2) (heat: 157)" [Low,Triaged]
<bryceh> although ati not intel, maybe similar but different issue
<Sarvatt> vish: can you try CLUTTER_VBLANK=none mutter --replace --mutter-plugins=libunity-mutter in a gnome session on your rv515?
<vish> Sarvatt: on the ati.. it dint work for unity , but VBLANK worked for mutter.. comment 63
<vish> i'll try again , from today's daily if you want .. :)
<Sarvatt> vish: specifically the command I said though, launching unity doesn't seem to honor the clutter env variables
<vish> ah.. cool.. just a min then..
<Sarvatt> sweet, thanks!
<Sarvatt> if that "fixes" it on ATI too.. ugh
<Sarvatt> bryceh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/494295/
<Sarvatt> oddly I get one of two different crashes starting it up, that implementation error happens less often than the clutk one
<bryceh> (unity:10067): ClutterGLX-CRITICAL **: Unable to make the stage window 0x460004f the current GLX drawable
<bryceh> is that the relevant error?
<Sarvatt> nope
<Sarvatt> Begin render texture tid b784f890 tex=43 w=1022 h=548 refcount=1
<Sarvatt> Mesa 7.9-devel implementation error: Bad renderbuffer format: 21
<Sarvatt> Please report at bugzilla.freedesktop.org
<bryceh> ok
<Sarvatt> i've gotten ClutterGLX-CRITICAL **: Unable to make the stage window 0x460004f the current GLX drawable at the startup of every clutter app for over a year now..
<bryceh> interesting, well on a side note if that's just an innocuous warning, maybe it doesn't deserve being labeled CRITICIAL ;-)
<Sarvatt> quadrapassel dies in the same place in the backtrace
<Sarvatt> #4  0x007a7aed in DRI2GetMSC (dpy=0x896c320, drawable=75497477, ust=0xbfe6ab28, msc=0xbfe6ab20, sbc=0xbfe6ab18) at dri2.c:573
<Sarvatt> #5  0x007a6db7 in dri2DrawableGetMSC (psc=0x89779e8, pdraw=0x89666e0, ust=0xbfe6ab88, msc=0xbfe6ab80, sbc=0xbfe6ab78) at dri2_glx.c:301
<Sarvatt> #6  0x0077ffbc in __glXGetVideoSyncSGI (count=0xbfe6ac3c) at glxcmds.c:1733
<Sarvatt> #7  0x00cacc15 in _clutter_stage_glx_redraw (stage_glx=0x8950090, stage=0x8cc41d0) at ../../../../clutter/glx/clutter-stage-glx.c:571
<Sarvatt> #8  0x00cabdcc in clutter_backend_glx_redraw (backend=0x890c070, stage=0x8cc41d0) at ../../../../clutter/glx/clutter-backend-glx.c:777
<bryceh> sarvatt, you had mentioned you'd narrowed it down a bit via bisecting?  what is the most recent version that does not have the issue?
<Sarvatt> it depends on what the issue is, I was looking for the bad renderbuffer format error but the first step halfway between 7.8.2 and what we have doesn't have that but still crashes the same way
<kenvandine> if it works in edgers, can we just compare the ppa to maverick?
<Sarvatt> haven't tried edgers yet, been stuck in gdb, will check now
<bryceh> ok, so 7.8.2 is the most recent known-good? would that be 7.8.2-2ubuntu2 ?
<bryceh> also, I'm not seeing the 7.9 bits in the ubuntu mesa git branch, is it committed somewhere else?
<Sarvatt_> ubuntu-maverick branch, sorry
<bryceh> aha
<vish_> Sarvatt_: no go with that command:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/494303/  and  xsession errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/494300/
<vish_> Sarvatt_: but mutter works with VBLANK=none
<vish_> need any debugging?
<Sarvatt_> vish_: can you try a few more times?
<vish_> ok.. :)
<Sarvatt_> thats the *other* error I get
<Sarvatt_> though I haven't had that with CLUTTER_VBLANK=none, I get that clutk error about 90% of the time without it and the mesa implementation error the other times
<Sarvatt_> edgers is broken too
<bryceh> mmm
<vish_> oh wow! if i keep trying that unity gets angry ;p 
<vish_> it crashes the terminal itself ;p
<Sarvatt_> hah
<Sarvatt_> I think that meant it loaded
<Sarvatt_> loading mutter closes gnome-terminal here
<Sarvatt_> i do it from a VT with DISPLAY=:0
<kenvandine> vish_, was the terminal maximized?
<kenvandine> there is a bug related to windows maximizing :)
<kenvandine> makes this even more fun
<vish_> kenvandine: nope..
<vish_> yeah not that one.. :)
<vish_> Sarvatt_: ok , i tried to add an exec file with that command and launched it, unity does not load .. so the terminal shutting down seems to not be the issue?
<vish_> i just have no WM when i try like that
<bryceh> Sarvatt_, you tested 7.9.0+git20100913.e7eff0cf-0ubuntu0sarvatt  ?  Noting it in the bug
<Sarvatt_> yeah20100911 3ad3cbfb
<Sarvatt_> err minus the yeah part :)
<vish_> Sarvatt_: from vt , its :  DISPLAY=:0 CLUTTER_VBLANK=none mutter --replace --mutter-plugins=libunity-mutter
<vish_> or the other way around?
<Sarvatt_> 0913 failed to build and i didn't notice it
<Sarvatt_> vish_: yeah
<vish_> Sarvatt: so i did a $ DISPLAY=:0 CLUTTER_VBLANK=none mutter --replace --mutter-plugins=libunity-mutter 2>&1 | tee unity.log     , as soon as i get back to the session no WM > http://paste.ubuntu.com/494310/
<vish_> and no unity either ;)
 * vish_ waits for further instructions.. :)
<kenvandine> vish_, that is the error i get on my old ati laptop... been getting it for ages
<kenvandine> haven't tried today
<vish_> kenvandine: yeah.. unity doesnt work yet on this ati.. but i noticed this white screen when i was testing Sarvatt's mesa ppa iteslf
<Sarvatt> launch unity 5 times get 4 different errors, ugh!
<bryceh> o_O
 * vish_ still needs to update AOA
<Sarvatt> mesa implementation error is a red herring for whatever the real problem is though, says that when it works fine too
<Sarvatt> yet another new one that launch - Bug in window manager: Unexpected X error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) serial 2154 error_code 3 request_code 148 minor_code 1)
<bryceh> ok, this maverick upgrade has 35 min to go, I'm going to go grab food and stuff and bbiab
<vish> ok , Unity is broken in AOA too! :)
<Sarvatt_> vish: thats the problem we're looking at :)
<vish> cool! glad that i dint update :)
<Sarvatt> should be worked around by  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/maverick-changes/2010-September/007682.html 
<vish> yup , CLUTTER_VBLANK=none mutter --replace --mutter-plugins=libunity-mutter
<vish> works ,
<vish> but not CLUTTER_VBLANK=none unity or CLUTTER_VBLANK=none unity -p
<Sarvatt> yeah that threw me off too that CLUTTER_VBLANK is dropped launching unity directly
<vish> sabdfl: and in AOA too , mutter does not work with mesa 7.9 , it needs to be run as  CLUTTER_VBLANK=none mutter --replace  only
<vish> oops, Sarvatt ^
<vish> ;)
<sabdfl> vish: i'll test that now, if I drop off IRC, you know why :-)
<Sarvatt> vish: that'll be in https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/ubuntu-netbook-default-settings/0.8.6 :)
<sabdfl> phwoar!
<sabdfl> worked!
<vish> sabdfl: hehe, actually it was a tab fail.. dint want to ping you again with an unping.. ;) but glad it works for you there :)
<sabdfl> modulo some glitches :-)
<Wubbbi> Sarvatt: Thank you ;D only 32 minutes left until I can use the Netbook-Desktop again :D
 * Dink awaits for the new package as well
<Dink> its in 0.8.6 right ?
<Sarvatt> yeah
<Wubbbi> yes
<Dink> got happy for a sec when I saw it in my update list... checked policy and it was 0.8.5
<Wubbbi> Sarvatt: So this is just a Workaround. The real Bug is still there?
<Sarvatt> yep, indeed it's just a workaround
<Wubbbi> k
<vish> just the unity part gets fixed , the mesa task can still be open i guess..
<Wubbbi> When you deactivate Clutter, does this have any funcionality we lose with it?
<Sarvatt> you can echo "export CLUTTER_VBLANK=none" | sudo tee /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80clutter_vblank_none if you dont want to wait for the package
<Sarvatt> it doesn't deactivate clutter, it deactivates clutter's perpetually broken vsync implementation
<Dink> Sarvatt, I added a note to my "freezing" bug. It only happens when I have external mouse,keyboard,monitor connected. It works fine when using just the netbook.
<Sarvatt> oh? thats interesting
<Dink> yeah very
<Wubbbi> Sarvatt: Aha .. k ... hehe sounds funny ... broken vsync. Seems like we have to trow a book to the devs of clutter xD
<Dink> Wonder if its related to dual monitor support something that sorts
<Dink> lol, love it when I click on an opened window and another window resizes itself automatically
<vish> heh , time to build now is 1hr ;)
<Dink> Where you get that info ?
<JanC> on LP probably
<Wubbbi> vish: ufff ... I wanna build my own. Where can I DL the source code?
<Dink> ahh I see it now
<Dink> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-netbook-default-settings/0.8.6
<vish> Wubbbi: ^ or simpler if you use Sarvat_t's echo..
<Wubbbi> Is it possible to build Ubuntu Packages on Windows ( I dont mean Vbox with it ) ? ... just a question
<Wubbbi> vish: Well ... But when I build my own ( taking less then 1 minuten because it is that small  ) its like the same. ^^
<Wubbbi> ubuntu-netbook-default-settings_0.8.6.tar.gz .. SC?
<Dink> Wubbbi, yeah
<Dink> should contain the debian dir and everything else in there
<Wubbbi> k
<bryceh> Sarvatt, have you confirmed that downgrading mesa does indeed make the regression go away?
<Sarvatt> I don't use unity and was taking the fact it worked before and not now at face value, but I just tested 7.8.2-2ubuntu2 and it works
<kenvandine> bryceh, i haven't downgraded... but i can confirm that unity worked fine... i did an upgrade that brought in mesa an mono... nothing else
<kenvandine> and boom
<kenvandine> in fact i think mono was earlier in the evening... this update was just the mesa packages
<bryceh> kenvandine, do you happen to have an earlier kernel you could try booting?
<Sarvatt> it's fun hitting other unrelated bugs every bisect step :(
<kenvandine> bryceh, sure... 
<kenvandine> although i am pretty certain i had reboot before the mesa upgrade
<kenvandine> brb
<bryceh> we've seen a couple times in the past with last minute mesa bugs like this where the actual root bug was not an error in mesa but rather something in the kernel which the newer mesa simply exposed better
<kenvandine> is it esc to get the grub menu?
<kenvandine> i always forget :)
<kenvandine> or tab?
<Dink> shift I think it is now
<kenvandine> ok, brb
<Dink> same here,brb going to try latest mesa and netbook-default packages on my aod250.
<Wubbbi> Sarvatt: I have done building Ubuntu-Netbook-default-settings. Is it normal that I have 2 .deb files now? One calls "Ubuntu-netbook-unity-default-settings_0.8.6_all.deb" and the other  calls "Ubuntu-netbook-default-settings_0.8.6_all.deb". What to install now? both?
<Dink> Wubbbi, I think its just default, well it was for me... you can check to see what is currently installed
<Dink> I don't think you can hve both
<Wubbbi> k ... so the one without "unity"?!
<Dink> It was for me.....
<Dink> Going to reboot as soon as my updates are done to test it all
<Dink> speaking of which, wish me luck... bbiab
<kenvandine> bryceh, confirmed... previous 2 kernels busted the same way
<Wubbbi> I reboot to now to see if it works ;D
<bryceh> kenvandine, ok thanks
<kenvandine> np
<bryceh> kenvandine, one other thing - can you check if there is a backtrace at the end of your Xorg.0.log?
<Sarvatt_> darnit, unity crashes the server on every bisect step so far, intel invalidate stuff
<kenvandine> bryceh, sure
<bryceh> I notice the log attached to the bug report has a trace, but not clear if that corresponds directly to the issue
<bryceh> Sarvatt_, do you get backtraces?
<Sarvatt_> does it mention FreeAllClientResources? if so its not
<bryceh> yep
<bryceh> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/mesa/+bug/638808/comments/31
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 638808 in ubuntu-netbook-default-settings (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "No unity board but White screen after GDM (affects: 5) (dups: 2) (heat: 32)" [Low,Fix committed]
<Sarvatt_> thats the copy-fb patch in x-x-v-intel causing that on server shutdown
<bryceh> oh
<Sarvatt_> yep thats the one
<bryceh> well that sounds crufty
<kenvandine> bryceh, nope
<bryceh> darn
<bryceh> backtraces would make this so much easier :-)
<kenvandine> bryceh, my current session worked... but Xorg.0.log.old doesn't either
<Wubbbi> Sarvatt_: Good News: It works now! Thank you. ... Bad News: Unity is still extrem slow on animating things. Is it possible to turn it off?
<kenvandine> that would have been the previous attempt right?
<bryceh> yep
<Sarvatt_> the .old was probably from just shutting down normally
<kenvandine> let me make it fail again and look :)
<Sarvatt_> Wubbbi: I have no idea, best ask someone who knows something about unity :)
<Dink> Woot, everything came up fine
<Dink> no white screen of death
<Sarvatt_> if anything CLUTTER_VBLANK=none should have sped it up a good deal
<Dink> going to test to see if the "freeze" still occurs
<Wubbbi> Dink: on me too ... only unity sucks a bit ... well its usable ;)
<kenvandine> bryceh, ok... confirmed for sure... no trace
<Wubbbi> This fu***** plymouthd is crashing every time on my PC ... I hate it -.-
<Dink> nice so far no "freeze" 
<kenvandine> Dink, unity is quite speeding on my intel GM45
<kenvandine> s/speeding/speedy
<Dink> dang spoke too soon, the "freeze" still happens
<Wubbbi> kenvandine: Ouhh ... Try to use it on a netbook with Intel GMA ... good night! I even dont knoiw why I bought this Intel shit. ... this GMA is the most horrible thing ever! The worst!
<kenvandine> it works great on my old intel classmate
<Wubbbi> I was young, stupid and had the money xD
<slangasek> Wubbbi: you probably mean that plymouth is being killed every time, fwiw; there's a bug in ureadahead that triggers the kernel's OOM killer, not much plymouthd can do to help that
<kenvandine> i thnk it's a 945
<Dink> Yeah works fine other than this weird freeze issue I am havin gon 945GME
<bryceh> Wubbbi, gma500?
<Wubbbi> slangasek: ohhh k ... thx 4 info
<slangasek> (the same problem would have affected usplash back when we were using that, assuming we could even keep usplash working)
<Wubbbi> bryceh: let me take a look fast
<Sarvatt_> he wouldn't be able to use unity if it was, probably is 945
<Wubbbi> Jep ... its 945 ... its like a modem! xD
<Dink> But yeah it does seem faster now on my 945
<Wubbbi> I cant even whatch Youtube Videos in 360p without stucks! -.-
<bryceh> 945/965 typically have been the best supported for intel
<bryceh> not to say they've not been without tons and tons of bugs ;-)
<Dink> Wubbbi, I haven't had any issues until recently with my weird freezing bug
<kenvandine> my 945 on the classmate is great
<Wubbbi> "for intel" seems not to be such a high categorie xD
<Sarvatt_> Dink: if it only happens with an external monitor/keyboard plugged in I doubt it's unity where the problem is, dunno if you moved that bug over or not but I wouldn't now :)
<Dink> Sarvatt_, doh I moved it... Should I move it back ?
<Sarvatt_> yeah
<Dink> k
<slangasek> Sarvatt_: so did this mesa bug affect unity on all systems, or is it hardware-specific?  I'm wondering how this got missed in the FFe vetting
<Sarvatt_> just intel, but non intel had problems with it before already
<slangasek> /all/ intel, or specific intel cards?
<slangasek> because the FFe did say new mesa had been tested on intel hardware
<Sarvatt_> all intel apparently
<slangasek> ok
<Dink> Sarvatt_, mesa or xorg-intel ?
<slangasek> I'll go beat up the folks who were asking for this FFe then :)
 * Sarvatt_ hides from slangasek!
<Sarvatt_> we're waiting to hear back from RAOF who is at a conference, thinking he might have missed a fix in it because he mentioned to rickspencer3 specifically that he had a fix for this issue
<bryceh> Sarvatt_, did he say he definitely had a fix?
<bryceh> Sarvatt_, I'm poking around but not locating any evidence that there was a patch on hand... and if there was wouldn't he have included it?
<Wubbbi> I have a Intel 945GME ... is it the same as you Dink
<Wubbbi> ?
<Dink> Wubbbi, yeah
<rickspencer3> he did not say that he had a fix
<rickspencer3> he said he was working on it, and that's the last I heard
<rickspencer3> Sarvatt_, bryceh ^
<Dink> I have it connected to external monitor,keyboard,mouse
<Wubbbi> Dink: k ... and do you can see Videos well? ... I only see pictures trying to come after and after xD
<bryceh> rickspencer3, ok
<rickspencer3> bryceh, Sarvatt_ I just find it hard to believe that he would have pushed it in if he didn't have a plan
<Dink> Wubbbi, yeah I watch cnn video, metacafe, youtube fine
<slangasek> Sarvatt_: I meant RAOF / ScottK, but I can include you in the beatings if you wish :)
<Wubbbi> Dink: CPU?
<Dink> Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz
<Dink> Its an acer aod250
<slangasek> Sarvatt_: it's possible I misunderstood the bug summary; I thought "testing done: unity" meant unity had been regression-tested on intel
<Wubbbi> Dink: duh ... the CPU is the same as mine ... o.O ... how could there be such a diffrent?
<Dink> got that keyboard,mouse,external dvd, speakers, 2gb ram, and usb hub for 225$ on tigerdirect
<bryceh> rickspencer3, true.  I do have to admit that the final weeks of release the xorg hot seat has a lot, lot, lot of balls to juggle, it's easy to miss something
<Dink> was a black friday deal
<Dink> Wubbbi, umm
<bryceh> slangasek, bug#?
<slangasek> bryceh: the FFe bug; 631413
<Dink> Wubbbi, using flushplugin-installer 
<Dink> and firefox
<Dink> and sun java1.6 plugin
<slangasek> had I understood that unity hadn't actually been regression-tested on intel, I would have blocked the FFe on that
<slangasek> because yeah, mesa regression testsuites are *not* evidence that anyone will be able to see their UI :)
<kenvandine> i doubt any enjoyed that white screen of death this morning :/
<Dink> I got it right when it was released. Was hoping it fixed my issue :P
<Dink> Was waiting for the new mesa package
<Wubbbi> Dink: hmm ... well ... can you confirm a very slow Wlan connection? ( I bet you have broadcom as I have )
<Dink> Wubbbi, umm I can try sec let me enable wifi
<Wubbbi> k
<vish> kenvandine: oh no! you just dint!  " white screen of death " , trying to start a trend, eh? ;)
<Wubbbi> I download with 3,4kb/s and it dont matter what and where o.O
<vish> WSOD! 
<kenvandine> vish, i woke up the guy next to me on the plane going to prague with that white screen :)
<kenvandine> there was like 4 or 5 seconds of that when mutter loaded, and on a dark plane, wow that is bright
<kenvandine> he woke up and gave me an evil eye
<vish> hehe!
<Dink> Wubbbi, got both wifi and eth0 on now. Going to shutdown eth0 and run speed test
<Wubbbi> Dink: thank you! :)
<bryceh> kenvandine, heh
<bryceh> kenvandine, that's awesome
<Dink> Wubbbi, what site you using ?
<kenvandine> that screen is bright in a dark room!
<Dink> Last Result:
<Dink> Download Speed: 13916 kbps (1739.5 KB/sec transfer rate)
<Dink> Upload Speed: 4514 kbps (564.3 KB/sec transfer rate)
<Wubbbi> Dink: where can I test my connection?
<Dink> http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/
<Dink> That is where I just tested from
<bryceh> ok guys, network testing is definitely off topic for this channel ;-)
<Wubbbi> Dink: It dont matter. I start google.com and I takes 20 sec. to load it
<Dink> ok let me rephrase that... so its "on topic". I used that site to test how my video card rendered the test result 
<Dink> ;)
<Wubbbi> hehe
<bryceh> Dink, aha better ;-)
<bryceh> Sarvatt, looking at the source, "Mesa %s implementation error" appears to be just a generic "something went wrong" error
<bryceh> wait, nevermind
<bryceh> ok
<bryceh> Mesa 7.9-devel implementation error: Bad renderbuffer format: 21
<bryceh> this is occurring (I guess) in i915_set_draw_region() in a switch statement that examines irb->Base.Format
<bryceh> format 21 appears to be MESA_FORMAT_A8 if I count my enums correctly
<bryceh> that's certainly not covered in the switch
<bryceh> but A8 sounds like it's two bytes of just alpha info
<bryceh> kenvandine, this making any sense to you?
<kenvandine> bryceh, no... anything X related it greek to me
<kenvandine> njpatel, did you see that?
<bryceh> well, it gives me some nice google fodder at least :-)
<kenvandine> hehe
<njpatel> no, it's not making sense, but I'm coming off the back of a 12hr day
<njpatel> :)
<kenvandine> slangasek, could you rescore https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-netbook-default-settings/0.8.6/+build/1961558 ?
<kenvandine> that feels like it is never going to build... and has the work around for this mesa bug
<bryceh> well, what I *think* it means here is that unity is passing in a request for some sort of texture that's in a format mesa isn't prepared to deal with... like some texture that is pure alpha channel?
<bryceh> I'll keep poking
<njpatel> mutter is passing, mutter
<njpatel> actually, clutter is passing, clutter
<bryceh> mutter clutter sputter
<bryceh> "some X client is passing..."  *grin*
<njpatel> lol
<bryceh> hmm, I see MESA_FORMAT_A8 referenced in the i965 code but not the i915 (aka 945) code... has anyone confirmed seeing this problem on i965 or newer hardware?
<kenvandine> bryceh, is GM45 the same as 965?
<kenvandine> i see it on GM45
<slangasek> kenvandine: I'm not a buildd admin, sorry
<kenvandine> ah, sorry
<bryceh> hmm I think so lemme check
 * kenvandine looks for someone else :)
<Sarvatt> the renderbuffer error shouldn't be there on 965
<Sarvatt> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/mesa/mesa/commit/?id=638342858894293246400d95a90d153c7f66719a
<slangasek> GM45 is newer than 965
<slangasek> er, as a chip - maybe you're asking if the code is the same :)
<Sarvatt> yeah its the same kenvandine 
<JanC> According to intel's site that chipset contains a 4500MHD
<bryceh> yeah, cantiga right, yeah that's >=965
<DBO> dont mind me, just here to watch the train wreck
<kenvandine> hey DBO
<kenvandine> your new identity?
<kenvandine> new/old 
<kenvandine> :)
<bryceh> sassy DBO?
<DBO> maybe I can get Jason on freenode
 * DBO checks
<DBO> bryceh, a little, had a rough day, I figure humor is the only solution
 * kenvandine rather likes DBO
<kenvandine> :)
<DBO> also I like watching clutter fail
<Wubbbi> seems like our Mesa friends didn't a good job :/ ... Have we told them that Clutter is working fine?
<bryceh> tbh it's probably Intel rather than mesa
<bryceh> I mean, the i9xx code in mesa, which is maintained by Intel, not the mesa folks
<Wubbbi> ha! I always knew that Intel is not perfect! xD ... Wel rather I like AMD more :P
<KnifeySpooney> Hi, earlier my gpu hung and I had to go to a console to reboot. I saw that 'intel_gpu_dump' was running, then it finished, but I don't know where it logged to. Does anyone know where the intel log file is?
<bryceh>  /var/crash probably
<Dink> Sarvatt_, I have attached a short video of some of the things that occur with my bug. Hope it helps visualizing what I wrote.
<Wubbbi> Dink: I wanna see it to. Have you got a link?
<Dink> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/638496
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 638496 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[i945GME] Unity session freezing. (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<Dink> The video is what happens right before the freeze. It is when things start working funky. Then after a while of that BAM it freezes
<Dink> Wubbbi, do you experience any of that ?
<Dink> On an external monitor, windows dont move, get put in front when you click on it, and/or freezes everything up?
<bryceh> kenvandine, on your system do you also see the error message sarvatt sees?  Mesa 7.9-devel implementation error: Bad renderbuffer format: 21
<bryceh> from what I can tell, that exact error message would not occur on i965 or newer, so it seems like you wouldn't be seeing that particular error message
<bryceh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/494295/
<kenvandine> <kenvandine> (unity:32356): ClutterGLX-CRITICAL **: Unable to make the stage window 0x5e0004f the current GLX drawable
<kenvandine> that is what i see
<kenvandine> and crash
<bryceh> hrm
<bryceh> kenvandine, can you pastebin your full output when running unity?
<bryceh> boy it'd suck if there are multiple bugs going on here
<kenvandine> not right now
<kenvandine> gotta get a few uploads done... soon :)
<bryceh> ok, well that error message appears not to be an X error message (it's not in mesa's source code anyway), so isn't giving me much to go on
<kenvandine> yeah, sorry... will try in a few
<Wubbbi> Dink: I dont understand whats the issue in your video? seems to work fine
<Dink> Sometimes when I click on open windows it does not bring it to the top, when I try to move the window it moves another window. After that eventually everything freezes and I cant click, move, edit anything and have to hup mutter to get it work again.
<Dink> And the strange part is this only happens when external monitor is connected
<Dink> If you look at the end of the video shows the exaple where I clicked on FF to move it and it moved xchat
<Dink> Before that it also showed where I click on xchat and it did not bring it to the top
<Wubbbi> Seems to be a variable mess in the source code. Sarvatt_ did you take a lot on it?
<Dink> and jsut now I have a pidgin window open and when I click on it to type, it types it in here and not there. I just alt-tab to it and it works.
<Wubbbi> look
<Dink> Wubbbi, so you don't experience any of that ?
<Wubbbi> Dink: not yet ...
<Dink> Do you use your netbook with external monitor ?
<Wubbbi> Dink: nope ... maybe thats the point ;)
<Dink> Ahh yeah to me it only happens when I do.
<Dink> Works fine when external monitor is not connected.
<Sarvatt> CLUTTER_VBLANK=dri also works
<Dink> Is it better setting it to dri vs none ?
<bryceh> Sarvatt, I've reproduced the unity output you get, with the Bad renderbuffer format 21 error
<vish> bryceh: oh... i'm not very familiar with unity.. i just reported my bug .. :)
<vish> re: the comment on the RV515 bug.
<bryceh> vish, ok well I took a look but looks to me like more analysis needs done before it can be taken as an X bug
<bryceh> hard to tell what the issue is
<vish> bryceh: dbarth mentioned it as a "Related to the disable-effects flag requirement"  , he might know more. i guess
<bryceh> huh I've no idea what that means
<njpatel> bryceh, vish, that only would be the issue if unity was effected, however mutter is, without unity plugin, so it can't be the effects framework
<njpatel> if only unity was....*
<vish> njpatel: nutter works if the CLUTTER_VBLANK=none is used
<vish> only unity fails
<vish> err , mutter ;)
<njpatel> vish, I'm using Unity now with CLUTTER_VBLANK=none
<vish> njpatel: but it doesnt help in this ATI RV515
<njpatel> vish,  the unity failure then is a different one (which is to do with effects), but that's not related to this issue with mesa
<njpatel> vish, sorry, I thought you were talking about the issue currently with Clutter and the latest update to mesa
<vish> njpatel: nah , not related to today's WSOD! [ kenvandine ;) ]
<njpatel> heh
<bryceh> "white screen on _____" is a really generic symptom with 3D / mesa / X bugs, so just because the two cases have similar symptoms is no indication it's the same bug
<bryceh> indeed, different hardware, different timings when the issue was first noticed, different workarounds... all point to these being two separate bugs
<vish> njpatel: it was a problem even before , previously it would just keep reloading , and with mesa7.9 its just a blank white screen. its about Bug 616997 btw
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 616997 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "[RV515] Unity keeps reloading with a white background (affects: 8) (dups: 2) (heat: 54)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616997
<njpatel> vish, yep, we got stalled on a workaround, I pinged the team for that this morning, hopefully we'll have an answer soon. Sorry it's taken so long, but it's harder to switchs tuff off then switch it on it seems :)
<vish> \o/ unityyyyyyyyy soon!
 * njpatel wishes drivers just worked
<njpatel> right now we have an issue that, only on intel it seems, maximising windows will cause them to close
<njpatel> anyway, it's late here and time to go to sleep. have a good night all
<Sarvatt> dingding, regression happened between 0825 and 0909
<Sarvatt> unity and clutter apps are fine on the 0825 snapshot we tested the hell out of
 * Sarvatt starts eyeing glx changes between those two dates
<bryceh> sarvatt, how can I best help?  
<Sarvatt> yow, quite a lot of glx changes between them :(
<jcristau> krh got taken down the glx rabbit hole
<bryceh> sarvatt, yeah pages and pages 
<bryceh> what was the commit id for 825?
<Sarvatt> b2872ea353efd117fcc4d22f0ca66a26f95a14c4
<Sarvatt> everything from  Revert "Enable nouveau-vieux classic mesa driver." http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-xorg/lib/mesa.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/ubuntu-maverick to my commit here http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-xorg/lib/mesa.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/ubuntu-maverick;pg=5
<Sarvatt> wait, let me double check that hash
<Sarvatt> f81cec52a
<Sarvatt> yeesh, that was the id of the g.d.o commit :(
<bryceh> Sarvatt, I see there's several build config changes that RAOF did, have we ruled them out?  
<bryceh> e.g. http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-xorg/lib/mesa.git;a=commitdiff;h=d8ac3c6a5befcfb832cbcee30f165c087cc05d54;hp=d7ae1936eee920273af36a39edee6797f5bf4c79
<Sarvatt> yeah those are in this 0825 checkout, he's a day ahead :)
<bryceh> ok this one looks the most interesting to me - http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-xorg/lib/mesa.git;a=blobdiff;f=src/mesa/drivers/dri/intel/intel_fbo.c;h=2693b5fa72e5ec9eb1cbe406dcd4761b7497c492;hp=6435857f33020470c7eb48f22a789fcfd1812fd8;hb=bda941e1b895547d680b68eaf28ae2db11e6149f;hpb=0599509fc4e21a69bcbf121deacbc631c38ccfa2
<bryceh> wait, no
<bryceh> http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-xorg/lib/mesa.git;a=commitdiff;h=86ddb356e8278423ef41125be627e57e073471d1;hp=7b07674667e8e34c936c417ab6f1c2e33093205b
<Sarvatt> http://sarvatt.com/downloads/unity-xtrace.txt
<bryceh> feh, I wish mesa didn't take so fricken long to build
<Sarvatt> got the 0825 debs at http://sarvatt.com/downloads/foobar/
<bryceh> sarvatt, what are you working on next?
<Sarvatt> bryceh: git20100903 a5fd0396 = good
<bryceh> well that narrows it down nicely
<Sarvatt> git20100904.20bf5037 good
<Dink> Sarvatt, hmmm would any of these packages affect the problem I had.... gnome-shell, mesa-utils, gir1.0-* <-- removed libqt4-*, firefox upgraded ?? Things seem to work a lot better now. Haven't have any of my issues yet.
<Dink> gnome-shell, mesa-utils, girl1.0-* was removed. libqt4-* and firefox was upgraded
<bryceh> Dink, come back later, we're a bit tied up on this release critical issue
<bryceh> and I suspect sarvatt's wearing out :-)
<Dink> ohh my bad sorry was just excited that things work now with no issue.
<Sarvatt> git20100907.60fce154 good
<Sarvatt> git20100908.5ecd9c70 bad
<bryceh> SWEET
<bryceh> wow, you're testing these fast
<bryceh> can you post a debdiff between those two dsc's?
<Sarvatt> one sec
<Sarvatt> takes a  bit on this atom :)
<Sarvatt> http://sarvatt.com/downloads/clutter-busted.debdiff
#ubuntu-x 2010-09-16
<Sarvatt> still a big range between there to bisect down more
<bryceh> yeah but we can probably rule a lot of stuff out
<bryceh> like... there's a ton of glsl stuff, that's not going to be relevant right?
<bryceh> oh wow, one of the patches in this set was one of the mildly suspicious anholt ones...  50a3349bee04088bee3491622d6ef3c032d01eac
<Sarvatt> yeah and nothing with st/foo
<bryceh> mesa: Set the base format of GL_ALPHA FBOs and teach swrast about it.
<bryceh> the error message you and I are seeing has to do with GL ALPHA's (that's the 21 at the end of the message I gather)
<bryceh> however there's nothing *obviously* wrong with that patch
<bryceh> just that it's returning GL_ALPHA now in cases where it didn't, and 
<bryceh> and at the point where we're getting that error message it's receiving alpha it isn't set up to deal with
<bryceh> Sarvatt, btw any idea what the FS stuff anholt's working on is?
<Sarvatt> Mesa 7.9-devel implementation error: Bad renderbuffer format: 21
<Sarvatt> Please report at bugzilla.freedesktop.org
<Sarvatt> (unity:9658): libunity-private-DEBUG: test-window.vala:295: This target does not support getting window details
<Sarvatt> ** (unity:9658): DEBUG: Active window is: NULL
<Sarvatt> ** (unity:9658): DEBUG: Switching to menus from XID 0
<Sarvatt> ** (unity:9658): DEBUG: Looking for parent window on XID 56623107
<Sarvatt> ** (unity:9658): DEBUG: Switching to menus from XID 56623107
<Sarvatt> ** (unity:9658): DEBUG: Unable to get MWM functions for: 56623107
<Sarvatt> that message is there during all the good builds too
<bryceh> wondering if those can all be ignored
<bryceh> oh
<Sarvatt> yeah they can  be ignored, it's all hidden behind an env variable to use it
<bryceh> rats, then so much for my theory
<bryceh> but if it at all matters, I think that error message is caused by not supporting the MESA_FORMAT_A8 in the i915 code.  The support's there for 965 tho (which is probably why kenvandine doesn't see the warning)
<bryceh> Sarvatt, so maybe next step would be to extract out all the glx patches from the 908 snapshot and see if the issue goes away
<bryceh> we kinda suspect glx, and that would narrow it down to a small set of patches
<Sarvatt> i'm checking 0915 now incase http://cgit.freedesktop.org/mesa/mesa/commit/?id=4ebf07a426771b62123e5fcb5a8be0de24037af1 fixes
<Sarvatt> no dice
<bryceh> Sarvatt, if you post the 0908 packages I can work on extracting the glx patches
<bryceh> otherwise I should take care of some uploads for cnd
<Sarvatt> http://sarvatt.com/downloads/bryce/
<bryceh> kenvandine, you still around?
<bryceh> guess not
<bryceh> kenvandine, anyway I've fixed the bug, would be nice to get confirmation on your hw
<Dink> bryceh, if you need to test it on 945GME I can be the guinea pig
<bryceh> Dink, go ahead
<kamstrup> bryceh,  is there some special repo i need in order to test out mesa_7.9~git20100909-0ubuntu2?
<bryceh> kamstrup, no
<kamstrup> bryceh, ok, holding on for it to hit the updates then :-)
<RAOF> bryceh: Good morning.
<bryceh> hi RAOF
<RAOF> I understand that mesa 7.9 broke unity?
<bryceh> yep
<RAOF> Because of bug #632352 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 632352 in clutter-1.0 (Ubuntu) "Clutter fails to update with Mesa 7.9 (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632352
<RAOF> Which I hadn't noticed hadn't been uploaded?
<bryceh> maybe; certainly it is some sort of bad state of drawables.  I found that reverting the drawable garbage collector made the issue resolve
<bryceh> or at least, unity drew itself.
<RAOF> I'll have a look at the patches you reverted and see if one of them contains the same thing.
<bryceh> no
<bryceh> the patches I reverted just swapped out the new garbage collector for the old crufty one
<bryceh> so my guess is that this merely sweeps the problem under the rug
<bryceh> iow the old gc may be sloppy and letting broken code get away with stuff
<RAOF> Possibly.
<bryceh> this clutter patch may be a more proper fix
<RAOF> It certainly fixes *a* all-white-screen bug; I hadn't noticed that it hadn't been uploaded because I've been running those clutter packages while testing 7.9!
<bryceh> on the other hand, if the new garbage collector is this brittle maybe that's ungood by itself
<RAOF> It's not brittle; it's that clutter was depending on a mesa bug that got fixed.
<bryceh> rah roah
<bryceh> heh
<RAOF> (IE: it was relying on mesa always sending swap events even when they hadn't been asked for)
<bryceh> wow, well that'd be quite exasperating to know I wasted a day chasing down an X fix for something that's really a clutter fault!
<RAOF> And when that bug got fixed in 7.9, the clutter mainloop no longer advances, because Unity doesn't ask for swap_events, so it doesn't recieve them, so clutter never advances the mainloop.
<bryceh> ah
<bryceh> so with the bugged mesa what happens, is it that invalid code sends out events?
<RAOF> Yeah.  Prior to 7.9 mesa would unconditionally send out a bunch of events (invalidate, swap_complete, etc).
<bryceh> commit f24ec6367b1cf6c6822fa998df8a877288711427
<bryceh> Author: Kristian Høgsberg <krh@bitplanet.net>
<bryceh> Date:   Wed Sep 8 18:54:30 2010 -0400
<bryceh>     glx: Ignore DRI2 event for drawables we've destroyed
<bryceh>     
<bryceh>     Since we now actually destroy GLX drawables, we get into situations where
<bryceh>     we get events for drawables that no longer exist.  Just ignore the
<bryceh>     event in that case.
<bryceh> then that might be the relevant one of the three
<bryceh> although I had found if that was reverted but not 16887d042a917fa4773e4d853f50051b54e9948c as well, it still failed
<RAOF> Yeah.  You could also have reverted:
<RAOF> commit f8d81c31cee30821da3aab331a57f484f6a07a5d
<RAOF> Author: Nick Bowler <nbowler@draconx.ca>
<RAOF> Date:   Wed Jul 14 12:01:49 2010 -0400
<RAOF>     dri2: Track event mask in client code.
<RAOF>     
<RAOF>     When direct rendering is being used, DRI2 BufferSwapComplete events are
<RAOF>     sent unconditionally to clients, even if they haven't been requested.
<RAOF>     This causes error messages to be printed by every freeglut application
<RAOF>     of the form
<RAOF>     
<RAOF>       freeglut (./gears): Unknown X event type: 104
<RAOF>     
<RAOF>     and might confuse other clients.
<RAOF>     
<RAOF>     This is a fixed up version of the patch by Jesse Barnes, which drops
<RAOF>     BufferSwapComplete events if they are not requested by clients.
<RAOF>     
<RAOF>     Fixes fdo bug 27962.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 27962 in gnome-system-tools (Ubuntu) "The generate random password is invalid (heat: 2)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/27962
<RAOF>     
<RAOF>     Signed-off-by: Nick Bowler <nbowler@draconx.ca>
<RAOF>     Signed-off-by: Jesse Barnes <jbarnes@virtuousgeek.org>
<bryceh> slow wireless? ;-)
<RAOF> Slow wireless → my server in .au → you in US :)
<tjaalton> let's add this to the wiki http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs713.snc4/63370_436968843916_823908916_5119505_7805897_n.jpg
<bryceh> tjaalton, lol
<RAOF> Heh.
<bryceh> new stock reply time
<tjaalton> yep :)
<bryceh> tjaalton, you at xds too?
<tjaalton> bryceh: nah
<tjaalton> oh, phoronix finally has something about xds..
<bryceh> the wayland/meego bit?
<tjaalton> yep
<cnd> RAOF, I've pushed a new update to evdev: http://git.debian.org/?p=users/corp186-guest/xserver-xorg-input-evdev.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/ubuntu
<cnd> I think a verbal (or over IRC :) ok would suffice for me to ask seb128 or didrocks to upload
<RAOF> cnd: K.  Are you pushing to your private tree rather than pkg-xorg/xserver-xorg-input-evdev for some deep purpose? :)
<bryceh> apparently to confuse me
<cnd> RAOF, I don't want to push to the real tree until I get an ok
<cnd> bryceh, hey
<cnd> didn't expect you up at this hour
<RAOF> Gah!
<RAOF> Why can't I pull from git?
<bryceh> cnd, drank too much coffee today chasing a mesa bug
<cnd> bryceh, heh
 * RAOF is terribly sorry about that!
<cnd> bryceh, so the evdev change didn't work
<cnd> your upload put my changes, a debdiff, as a source patch :)
<bryceh> yeah looks like
<bryceh> I was squeezing that in between mesa builds, obviously didn't check close enough
<cnd> bryceh, np
<bryceh> cnd, for future reference it'd help to either have the stuff committed directly to the ubuntu evdev tree, or posted as a debdiff, or just having the straight patch.
<cnd> bryceh, my thought was that you could just git pull
<bryceh> evidently anything different from that just confuses me ;-)
<cnd> or cherry pick
<cnd> but I can push directly to the real tree
<bryceh> yeah... I'm just real sucky at git
<cnd> heh
<soreau> Can I get anyone running latest X bits to test compiz wallpaper? It has been broke and I am trying to determine if its fixed by a recent commit http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/commit/?id=648c8871c92727d7b6b16859f27f12266a06a16e
<soreau> Or if anyone has also experienced compiz wallpaper drawing nothing
<cnd> bryceh, I come from the kernel world where the mechanisms of code commit are different
<bryceh> yeah
<bryceh> what about the synaptics upload, was that ok?
<cnd> bryceh, looks like it
<RAOF> I merged that into git, so I hope so :)
<bryceh> RAOF, the evdev patch?
<bryceh> yep
<bryceh> RAOF, are you going to upload it?
<bryceh> RAOF, or do you need me to?
<RAOF> I need you too.
<RAOF> But I'll just test build first!
<bryceh> ok, I'm ready to upload on your signal
<bryceh> cnd, sorry I've not been paying as much attention to mt as I had, it hit my annoyance threshold.
<cnd> bryceh, yeah, sorry
<cnd> it's really hitting my annoyance threshold too...
<cnd> bryceh, RAOF says everything is ok for upload
<cnd> his irc client isn't working quite right
<cnd> he blames the dx team :)
<jcristau> easy target
<bryceh> cnd, RAOF, okay uploaded.
<cnd> bryceh, thanks!
<bryceh> np
<cnd> I'm really sorry about the fire drills and piling on
<cnd> and you should go get some sleep
<cnd> :)
<bryceh> hehe, quite true
<bryceh> cnd, say hi to jbarnes for me
<Wubbbi> Sarvatt: Is this Mesa update a fix for the clutter things?
<cnd> bryceh, will do
<kenvandine> bryceh, yay!
<apw> Sarvatt, RAOF, did we used to carry some nvidia noaccel patches or am i on crack
<kenvandine> Sarvatt, bryceh's upload didn't fix the mesa/unity problem for me
<RAOF> apw: We used to carry some nvidia noaccel patches; you're not on crack.
<kenvandine> on my GM45 or 945
<kenvandine> hey RAOF
<RAOF> kenvandine: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clutter-1.0/+bug/632352
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 632352 in clutter-1.0 (Ubuntu) "Clutter fails to update with Mesa 7.9 (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<RAOF> Does that fix it?
<kenvandine> RAOF, i didn't test that... missed that in reading the scrollback
<apw> RAOF, so i got a report that a mac is showing the behaviour again on beta, noaccell fixes it 
<apw> bug #546393
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 546393 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "MacBook Pro 5,1 / 5,2 / 5,3 / 5,5 fails to boot into 10.04 desktop (affects: 17) (dups: 1) (heat: 96)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546393
<RAOF> apw: Hm.  So, have we lost the noaccel blacklist?
<RAOF> DBO: Hey!  You're probably hitting bug #632352.  Want to check out the fix from there?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 632352 in clutter-1.0 (Ubuntu) "Clutter fails to update with Mesa 7.9 (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632352
<kenvandine> RAOF, ok, testing that clutter... /me crosses fingers
<kenvandine> RAOF, yay!
<kenvandine> that worked for me
<RAOF> Good!
<RAOF> That'll be needing an upload, then :)
<kenvandine> RAOF, any reason not to upload that?
<kenvandine> i can do it :)
<kenvandine> want me to?
<RAOF> Yes, please.
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> thx man!
<RAOF> We should revert the mesa bandaid, too.
<RAOF> apw: It looks like we have lost noaccel blacklist from the kernel.
<apw> RAOF, hrmphs
<apw> i'll find out about iot
<kenvandine> RAOF, can you upload the reverted bandaid to the ppa for testing?
<RAOF> Certainly.
<kenvandine> thx
 * kenvandine is scared :)
<kenvandine> RAOF, actually... that would be basically exactly the mesa we had yesterday right?
<kenvandine> i can test that easily
<RAOF> kenvandine: It would indeed be exactly yesterday's mesa.
<kenvandine> ok... let me test that quickly
<kenvandine> can you prepare the source upload?
<kenvandine> and can you upload after it is tested? i don't think i can upload X packages
<RAOF> I can't upload it, either.
<kenvandine> ok, we can find a sponsor... just prepare it :)
 * kenvandine will brb... i hope
<kenvandine> 7.9~git20100909-0ubuntu1
<kenvandine> right?
<njpatel> bryceh, RAOF, Sarvatt: btw, thanks for all the awesome work guys :)
<RAOF> Yup.
<apw> RAOF, ok confirmed that we no longer have the noveau noaccel patches... s
<apw> s
<apw> i assume we should only be reinstating them as we find confirmed requrements for them
<RAOF> Yeah, that'd be right.
<RAOF> njpatel: Sorry for breaking your baby :)
<njpatel> RAOF, lol, one day I'll break X...and then you'll see! ;)
<apw> RAOF, unfortuanatly we are already in RC freeze
<RAOF> apw: And there are no more kernel uploads available! :(
<apw> RAOF, as there is a noaccel on the command line work around i am unsure if its worth fighting the release team to get a spin
<RAOF> It's probably releasenotable.
<apw> RAOF, not ideal for surew
<apw> hrm
<apw> why do people test on the freeze date, and then tell you its broken ?
<RAOF> Because they want it to work!
<apw> heh not enough to test it when we might be able to do anything about it
<kenvandine> RAOF, ok... it worked, mesa = 7.9~git20100909-0ubuntu1 with patched clutter works
<RAOF> apw: Right.  If the tested it earlier, it might not work!
<apw> heheh
<kenvandine> RAOF, so YAY... lets get that uploaded
<Dink> hmm with the new fixes. Should ubuntu-netbook-default-settings be changed as well the clutter vbank = none ?
<kenvandine> Dink, i just uploaded a fix for that
<Dink> ahh k
<kenvandine> i had removed it from the package, but didn't rm it via postinst
<kenvandine> since it was a conffile
<Dink> so to test the new fix I should just rm it myself 
<Dink> the 80lcutter_vblank_none file
<Dink> removing the vblank=none I still get wsod
<Dink> $ apt-cache policy libgl1-mesa-dri
<Dink> libgl1-mesa-dri:
<Dink>   Installed: 7.9~git20100909-0ubuntu2
<Dink>   Candidate: 7.9~git20100909-0ubuntu2
<Sarvatt> clutter-1.0 1.2.12-0ubuntu12 is what you need
<Dink> libclutter ? I do not see a clutter-1.0
<Dink> there is a clutter-1.0-tests
<Dink> $ apt-cache policy libclutter-1.0-0
<Dink> libclutter-1.0-0:
<Dink>   Installed: 1.2.12-0ubuntu11
<Dink> hmm maybe it hasn't been published yet ?
<Dink> ahh yeah I haven't gotten it yet in my repo
<Dink> switching repos now
<Dink> hmm still nada getting it from launchpad
<Dink> bb going to test
<vish> bryceh: have mercy on us! bug watcher is on a rampage.. :(  it is checking status for old fix released bugs too
<vish> importance rather...
<Dink> yay all working. The only strange part after I installed the latest ubuntu-netbook-default-settings it actually did not remove the existing 80clutter_vblank_none file even though it was not listed in the .deb
<Sarvatt> <kenvandine> i had removed it from the package, but didn't rm it via postinst
<Sarvatt> <kenvandine> since it was a conffile
<Sarvatt> thats what he meant by that :)
<Dink> i thought that was the 0.8.7 release 
<Dink> ahh its 0.8.8
<Dink> I see it now
<Dink> damn builds in 4hrs
<Dink> sorry for language
<Dink> slipped 
<Sarvatt> yeah everyones rushing to shove packages in before the final freeze in an hour or so :)
<Dink> Now that things are a bit slow do you have a quick moment to check something out ?
<Dink> I remove gnome-shell, gir1.0, and mesa-utils and my issue got better
<Dink> ohh and libgq4 got upgraded during that time also. Something there helped.
<Dink> libgt4*
<ScottK> Sarvatt or RAOF: Any hope for Bug #628077 getting fixed soonish?  I had thought you had a fix ~close at hand?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 628077 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "[i865] Crash on logout with KDM (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628077
<Sarvatt> ScottK: still working on it here but got caught up in the mesa mess, i'm sorry
<ScottK> Sarvatt: OK. /Thanks.
<Sarvatt> xserver-xorg-video-intel (2:2.12.0-1ubuntu61) maverick; urgency=low :D
<Sarvatt> ugh, vblank interrupts are still horribly screwed on my netbook, things are jerky unless i move the mouse or disable it with a drirc
<Sarvatt> could be the same thing that Wubbbi person was hitting yesterday, looks like its specific to these aspire ones
 * bryceh waves
<ScottK> Is the reversion of the new mesa garbage collector going to get reverted now that clutter is (as I understand it) fixed?
<bryceh> vish, no mercy
<vish> ;p
<bryceh> vish, but it'll be over pretty soon, at least for gnome.  I'll probably kick off mozilla in a bit, that'll be another painful one
<vish> yeah , gnome is that i get spammed..
<vish> bryceh: but, why did the old fix released bugs need importance? it could have been blacklisted right?
<Dink> Sarvatt, runing aod250 myself and haven't noticed anything yet
<Sarvatt> Dink: run glxgears and dont touch the trackpad, it isn't choppy?
<ScottK> bryceh: Would it be possible just not to send these emails?
<bryceh> vish, I suspect the reason for that is since they were closed the regular updater wasn't updating them, so when this change came through it decided to catch them all up
<vish> like Bug #181788 .. maybe something to consider for the other bug watches
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 181788 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 6 other projects) "File chooser not working in current folder (affects: 23) (dups: 5) (heat: 148)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181788
<bryceh> ScottK, not really, the launchpad code for doing the notices is pretty intricate and not configurable in that way
<Sarvatt> my AOA150 starts thinking 15-18hz is the screen refresh rate if I dont move the mouse :)
<vish> the gtk task got closed as fixed on 8-31 so might be something else..
<ScottK> bryceh: Then IMO the difficulty cause by this is more than the benefit of going back and fixing.
<bryceh> ScottK, guess we can disagree there then
<vish> alrighty.. back to X bisecting! :)
<ScottK> bryceh: You probably didn't get caught away from home with only your phone to read email on and no good way to script dumping them all.
<Dink> Sarvatt, ahh yeah I see what you are saying. Yes same thing here. Also my other issue came back this time happend on just the netbook itself so it is not related to external monitor being plugged in.
<vish> Sarvatt: does your AOA on return from suspend immediately show the screen?  mine stays black and i need to move cursor
<Sarvatt> Dink: wget -O ~/.drirc http://sarvatt.com/downloads/drirc.txt
<Dink> Sarvatt, 110-120 without moving and about 280-300 moving it
<Sarvatt> vish: nope it doesn't but i dont use gnome-screensaver or screen locking at all so that might have something to do with it
<vish> i dont lock either.. so might be screensaver..
<Dink> Sarvatt, wow soo much better
<Dink> 1040-1080 now
<Sarvatt> its not the fps i'm worried about
<Sarvatt> its fine that its lower, its just it thinks the screen refresh rate is like 15hz so things are choppy as heck
<Sarvatt> wonder if any non aspire one netbooks are hitting this too
<Sarvatt> ack, that mesa revert didn't go in already?
<Sarvatt> guess it can wait for the next upload anyhow because we should have a RC release soon, trying to figure out what RAOF is doing with the git branches
<ScottK> I may have another mesa change for you anyway.  Just uploaded a test package to my PPA.
<Sarvatt> oops, missed the new fglrx released yesterday, uploading to x-updates now
<Sarvatt> only fix that isn't SUSE specific is - System no longer fails while launching fgl_glxgears window when Anti-Aliasing and Desktop Effects are enabled
<Sarvatt> bryceh: if you have a few moments to spare, would you be willing to look at this bug and tell me what you think regarding a SRU? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/640214
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 640214 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "X failed on Intel B43 machine (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,New]
<Sarvatt> it's not urgent, i'm about to pass the heck out anyway :)
<bryceh> looking
<bryceh> will recognize -> will not recognize
<bryceh> There's 5 patches, some of which arent' relevant, so I would suggest a) editing the non-relevant patches and remove their [x] patch flag, and b) explicitly linking the patch being proposed for sru in the description
<bryceh> Sarvatt, the changes of adding pci ids seems quite sane, although the debdiff looks kinda weird, you might doublecheck that
<bryceh> Sarvatt, but in general additions of pci ids to older releases is almost always fine for sru'ing
<bryceh> Sarvatt, in fact we could probably be more aggressive at backporting pci ids in general, at least to the lts
<bryceh> Sarvatt, yeah I'm kinda worn out still from yesterday myself 
<Sarvatt> bryceh: oh shoot, you're right, I didn't clean the tree before creating the package so it's got the diff in there twice, what a bonehead move :)
<bryceh> yeah removing the patch from debian/patches.  I've done that myself a time or two
<Sarvatt> and thats good to know, there are a bunch of ati ones to add to x-x-v-ati I think that i'll look into tomorrow
<bryceh> bet it'd build fine though, you don't need the patch after it's applied ;-)
<bryceh> the first 2-3 ubuntu releases, following a release i'd just routinely snag all the new pci ids from each of the driver upstream git trees and do sru's
<bryceh> but then it got so I just didn't have time, and often the newer hw required more than just pci ids anyway
<bryceh> but those were always pretty straightforward sru's to get accepted
#ubuntu-x 2010-09-17
<Sarvatt> thanks a bunch for looking over it bryce, made all those changes and I'll make one for lucid and maverick as well tomorrow
<Sarvatt> there's another pci id added post 2.12 but its a device noone is going to have to even test a SRU
<Sarvatt> only used in embedded intel chipset set top boxes, my hd dvd player uses it actually :)
<bryceh> heh
<bryceh> sure thing
<Sarvatt> the "is this file a patch?" wording is confusing, it's literally a patch  but not the proposed solution to the bug :D
<bryceh> yeah I know
<bryceh> actually unchecking it is sort of a kludge-around
<Sarvatt> RAOF, cnd: forgot to mention it but mvo sponsored your changes to xorg-server yesterday so you dont have to find a sponsor still if you didn't see it in all the craziness (thanks btw mvo!)
<ScottK> Sarvatt and RAOF: I have a fix for Bug #633406.  It's not even very complicated.  Please see the bug.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 633406 in mesa (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "Display freeze when changing kwin effects settings if effects are active (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633406
<vish> tseliot: hi, finally got mclasen to review the gtk bug.. maybe you could update the patch or add it lower down in your todo list ;)
<tseliot> vish: yes, sorry I saw that email but currently I have a lot of work to do. I'll see what I can do
<vish> tseliot: np, i guessed so.. hence the lower down in the list :)
<vish> upstream should review patches quicker ;p  , otherwise timing gets messed up like this ;)
<Dink> Interesting, been about 16hrs so far and my "freeze" issue hasn't occurred. There has been several update, mutter,xorg,kernel wonder if one of those or combo fixed it.
<apw> Sarvatt, RAOF, either of you know how to disable the binary nvidia driver temporarily to allow some tesitng wihtout uninstalling it?  i assume we can blacklist something something ?
<RAOF> apw: You should be able to blacklist nvidia-current?
<apw> and presumably nouvueau needs to un blacklisted ?
 * apw wishes he has some nvidia h/w
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> update-alternatives --config gl_conf sholud be run.
<Sarvatt> apw: sudo update-alternatives --config gl_conf , pick mesa, sudo ldconfig, reboot i believe it is?
<RAOF> I think you _also_ need to blacklist nvidia-current, though.
<Sarvatt> nvidia-current shouldn't load cus nvidia will load first
<Sarvatt> err nouveau
<apw> hrm, that feels like it is going to go wrong
<Sarvatt> that was my experience in the past
<RAOF> Yeah.  I'd blacklist it, though.
<apw> yeah advising both blacklisting and the update-alternatives
<vish> njpatel: tested today again , only unity is a problem now.. mutter works fine. re: bug 616997 
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 616997 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "[RV515] Unity keeps reloading with a white background (affects: 9) (dups: 2) (heat: 60)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616997
<njpatel> virtuald, awesome, thanks
<vish> njpatel: is there any debug needed?
<vish> np..
<njpatel> vish, I'll need to have a look again, currently on calls
<vish> ok np.. :)
<njpatel> vish, sorry it's taken so long to get close to a fix :(
<vish> nah no worries .. :)
<vish> if its fixed for final its suffficient ;)
<Sarvatt> vish: nice, getting closer!
<Sarvatt> ...or not, back to mesa not  being the  problem? lol
 * Sarvatt just read your update
<vish> yea.. i'm downgrading to see which update fixed the white screen issue
<Sarvatt> clutter
<vish> oh then no need to downgrade if its known ;)
<Sarvatt> i'm not sure its ever going to work on ATI < r600 until we switch to the gallium r300 driver because you don't have GL_ARB_non_power_of_two that its trying to use
<Sarvatt> vish: xorg-edgers should work fine now if you want to actually use unity, that wont help get it fixed of course :)
<vish> oh.. then lets try FFe? ;)
 * vish hides 
<Sarvatt> mesa 7.9 was crazy enough, r300g this late? no way :)
 * Sarvatt can't wait to see all the bugs about UMS no longer having 3D acceleration when we switch
 * vish adds edgers
<Sarvatt> not to mention growing the livecd 10MB just for r300g will be much appreciated i'm sure
<vish> yea, pitti just loves those ;)
<Sarvatt> oh wait, thats just with llvm enabled so IGP's without HWTCL don't suck as much
<RAOF> And we can't enableb llvm for i386 because it unconditionally uses SSE2, right?
<Sarvatt> i'm not sure at the moment
<Sarvatt> oh xds notes started up again
<RAOF> Yup.  Kristian talking about EGL.
<vish> woooT!~!!!
<vish> edgers atleast allows me to login into unity!
<RAOF> On r515?
<vish> well there are a lot of weirds aftifacts though ;p
<vish> yup 
<vish> RV515'
<RAOF> With r300g I presume.
<Sarvatt> yeah
<Sarvatt> no r300c in edgers
<RAOF> Fair call :){
<Sarvatt> is there any way to disable the drop shadow in unity thats trying to get used every time it crashes on ati?
<Sarvatt> #1 0xb7ecf579 in CheckGLError (glCall=0xb7ed62e0 "glTexImage2D (GL_TEXTURE_2D, 0, GL_RGBA8, self->width, self->height, 0, GL_RGBA, GL_UNSIGNED_BYTE, NULL)", file=0xb7ed5f45 "./ctk-render-target.c", line=285) at ./ctk-utils.c:110
<Sarvatt>         glErr = <value optimized out>
<Sarvatt> #2 0xb7eca764 in ctk_render_target_resize (self=0x84cb918, width=1680, height=1050) at ./ctk-render-target.c:277
<Sarvatt>         __PRETTY_FUNCTION__ = "ctk_render_target_resize"
<Sarvatt> #3 0xb7eb6a6b in ctk_effect_drop_shadow_paint (effect=0x86bc810, paint_func=0x808cd90, is_last_effect=1) at ./ctk-effect-drop-shadow.c:319
<Sarvatt> vish: does unity -p -w 1024 -h 1024 work?
<Sarvatt> dont reboot to check or anything if you aren't messing around in it already, its not important :)
<vish> Sarvatt: nope , http://paste.ubuntu.com/495357/  i ust get a white screen and it quits
<vish> just*
<vish> hmm , notify osd looks odd with this edgers!
<Sarvatt> pretty sure thats a pixman problem with the newer one in there
<Sarvatt> it's fine here but had someone else say downgrading pixman fixed it
<Sarvatt> i would notice because i get notify-osd popup spam while running my xorg-edgers update script every day :)
<vish> this is how it is , http://imagebin.ca/popup/Fy4J9P.html  the same when running mutter or unity , if metacity then the black line is on the lower and right side of the bubble
<Sarvatt> hah! now I get it too, I wasn't a few days ago
<Sarvatt> http://sarvatt.com/downloads/notify.png
<Sarvatt> well more than a few days, i haven't been using edgers primarily for a few weeks to test this mesa stuff
<vish> yeah , thts exactly how metacity one looks like
 * Sarvatt uses metacity
<vish> boo!  dont abandon compiz!!
<Sarvatt> i dont notice when its enabled or disabled so forget its disabled for weeks at a time :)
<vish> ah !
 * vish often wonders why some people dont like compiz :)
<soreau> No one doesn't like compiz
<soreau> They just get mad when their drivers suck 
<Sarvatt> or when it slows down glxgears! :)
<soreau> or they can't figure out how to use it properly ;)
<vish> yea.. !
<soreau> Erm, right.. got to have all those precious gears fps :P
<soreau> Does anyone else use compiz wallpaper plugin? A recent X update seems to have broken it ie. it does not render anything at all
<soreau> maybe pixman is hating, not sure
 * Sarvatt tries
<soreau> Sarvatt: thanks
<kenvandine> RAOF, did the mesa revert get prepared? just needs sponsoring?
<kenvandine> Sarvatt, any reason not to get the fix for bug 628077 uploaded?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 628077 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "[i865] Crash on logout with KDM (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628077
<Sarvatt> kenvandine: yeah, there is no fix for 2.12
<kenvandine> oh... yuck
<Sarvatt> argh, looks like i dont even have the compiz wallpaper plugin installed
<Sarvatt> there it is in -extra
<Sarvatt> doesn't do anything here either
<Sarvatt> soreau: of course you knew that :)
 * Sarvatt browses around compiz git to see if he spots anything
<Sarvatt> not that it'll be relevant to our ancient compiz :)
<Sarvatt> soreau: any rough idea at all of when it started?
<Sarvatt> tseliot: http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showpost.php?p=148151&postcount=13
<tseliot> Sarvatt: yes, I'm discussing this with apw and amd
<soreau> Sarvatt: Users started reporting it about a month ago, all with latest X. Now I have newer X installed and it seems to happen with >= xorg 1.9.x
<vish> Sarvatt: another one similar to my unity restart Bug #641523
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 641523 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Starting unity causes a repeatedly flashing white screen to appear on ATI MobilityRadeon (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641523
<BUGabundo> hey guys
<BUGabundo> I've got a toshiba laptop, running Maverick, with a ATI Radeo HD 4500, with stock drivers
<BUGabundo> when plugged VIA HDMI to a 37" Pionneer LCD/TV the colors are bloated, turning green and magenta
<vish> BUGabundo: that the new wallpaper!
 * vish hides
<BUGabundo> that too
<BUGabundo> but everything else :P
<BUGabundo> so the question is, are their any other drivers that I could test?
<BUGabundo> this ones work so well, other the descoloration
<Sarvatt> BUGabundo: do you use a interlaced resolution on the hdtv?
<Sarvatt> 1080i instead of 720p or 1080p
<BUGabundo> 1080p
<BUGabundo> _I think_
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: anything I can do?
<BUGabundo> I would really like to use it as secondary monitor
<Sarvatt> dget -u -x http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-ati/xserver-xorg-video-ati_6.13.99+git20100907.b90cb61c-0ubuntu0sarvatt.dsc
<Sarvatt> cd xserver-xorg-video-ati-6.13.99+git20100907 && sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-video-ati && debuild -uc -us -b && sudo dpkg -i ../xserver-xorg-video-ati_*.deb
<BUGabundo> wait wait
<BUGabundo> let me SSH into it
<Sarvatt> (or just try xorg-edgers if thats easier)
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> it is :P
<Sarvatt> dget -u -x http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-ati/xserver-xorg-video-ati_6.13.99+git20100907.b90cb61c-0ubuntu0sarvatt.dsc && cd xserver-xorg-video-ati-6.13.99+git20100907 && sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-video-ati && debuild -uc -us -b && sudo dpkg -i ../xserver-xorg-video-ati_*.deb
<Sarvatt> 1 command in a terminal vs 10 minutes of upgrading :)
<BUGabundo> its already doing upgrades 
<BUGabundo> 1 week of them
<BUGabundo> I just installed that laptop last weel
<BUGabundo> *week
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: no dget LOL
<BUGabundo> seems ill have to wait for the upgrade to finsh
<Sarvatt> doh
<Sarvatt> no debuild either then too
<BUGabundo> probably
<BUGabundo> its a rather clean install
<BUGabundo> extras are only langpacks gnome do, chromium and compiz stuff
<Sarvatt> well, we got one very postive response and nothing bad yet about the i8xx switch to fbdev at least
<vish> Sarvatt: do you want Bug #629814  to be open, iirc you mentioned something about the Backtrace for a hidden bug..
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 629814 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[i945gme] Moving pointer over Unity's launcher crashes X and causes Unity to reload (affects: 1) (heat: 321)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629814
<vish> Sarvatt: the memory leak in unity was fixed and this doesnt seem to happen now
<Sarvatt> vish: is unity still broken? can be closed if not
<vish> nope, no problems.. will mark it a dup .. thanks :)
<Sarvatt> tracking the logout crash thing in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/628077 and its not related to your unity problem
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 628077 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "[i865] Crash on logout with KDM (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Confirmed]
<vish> k..
<Sarvatt> speaking of which, disappearing for a bit while i test out some patches for that bug
<Sarvatt> adding/removing edgers takes a crazy amount of time on this netbook these days :(
<Sarvatt> ScottK: by any chance are you available to test an intel package in a bit on your machine that has the logout problem?
<Sarvatt> because I believe i've fixed it
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Sarvatt: Does http://paste.ubuntu.com/495500/ look familiar?
<Sarvatt> one sec, chromium taking ages to load the 50 launchpad tabs :)
 * Sarvatt still can't scroll that paste yet
<Sarvatt> looks like you're using virtualbox and its trying to load the driver that doesn't exist for it?
<ScottK> No idea.  I just asked the person with the problem to join.
 * Sarvatt still hasn't scrolled down all the way
<ScottK> Sarvatt: That's rbelem's crash.
<ScottK> rbelem: Sarvatt is one of the Canonical people who understands this stuff.
<rbelem> cool
<rbelem> i was running kubuntu-mobile on virtualbox and that error was happening
<ScottK> What he said right before you joined was "looks like you're using virtualbox and its trying to load the driver that doesn't exist for it?"
<Sarvatt> ok swrast+KDE, where are you screwing up now
<Sarvatt> http://pastebin.com/0z7t73SE
<Sarvatt> someone else posted that on nouveau+swrast+KDE earlier
<Sarvatt> and disabling effects worked around it for them
<ScottK> Is there a package we should be shipping to provide a driver that we don't?
<BUGabundo> eewww
<Sarvatt> nah vesa is fine, it just tries to use vboxvideo by default
<BUGabundo> 15MB extra MB for dget?
<Sarvatt> but there's something going wrong with KDE desktop effects + swrast
<Sarvatt> it's trying to use GL compositing with swrast
<Sarvatt> compiz isn't affected because its hardcoded not to work with the software rasterizer
<Sarvatt> one sec, let me upload this intel so it can build while i look at it some more
<soreau> P.S. - compiz now works with radeon gallium swrast at reasonable speeds
<soreau> aside from frag progs not working, I almost couldn't tell it was software rendering ;)
<rbelem> Sarvatt, the error also happening with live images. do we need to do something to fix that?
<Sarvatt> KDE blacklisting swrast would be the easy fix, i'm not sure why it's trying to use it yet
<Sarvatt> kwin rather
<rbelem> Sarvatt, cool
<rbelem> Sarvatt, i will try this and i will be around if you want to ask something :-)
<Sarvatt> i'm not sure how to add it to the blacklists exactly to test it, maybe ScottK knows?
<Sarvatt> OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
<Sarvatt> OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.9-devel
<ScottK> rbelem: Please ask mgraesslin on #kubuntu-devel.
<rbelem> Sarvatt, ok
<rbelem> ;-)
<ScottK> Sarvatt: Speaking of mesa, any progress on reverting the clutter work around now that clutter is fixed?
<Sarvatt> RAOF: ^^ ?
<ScottK> There's also Bug #633406 (with patch) I'm curious for feedback.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 633406 in mesa (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "Display freeze when changing kwin effects settings if effects are active (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 22)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633406
<Sarvatt> ScottK: there is another version of it on the upstream bug report that looks much less risky, was hoping upstream (krh specifically) would reply on the bug but most everyones at XDS :(
<Sarvatt> ScottK: https://edge.launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/copyfb
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Maybe someone who is there can hunt him down and ask.  That's a pretty painful bug.
 * ScottK goes to find the box in question.
<Sarvatt> http://sarvatt.com/downloads/101_copy-fb.patch is the updated patch in there, I can't reproduce it with it
<Sarvatt> compared to http://sarvatt.com/downloads/101_copy-fb-old.patch
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: -bash: cd: xserver-xorg-video-ati-6.13.99+git20100907: Ficheiro ou directoria inexistente
<Sarvatt> sorry forgot the .b90cb61c
<Sarvatt> hit tab?
<BUGabundo> ?
<Sarvatt> cd xser<tab>
<Sarvatt> and run the rest from there?
<BUGabundo> where from?
<BUGabundo> ahh 
<BUGabundo> saw
<Sarvatt> the dget command downloaded the source package and extracted it wherever you are
<BUGabundo> E: Você deve colocar alguns URIs 'source' no seu sources.list
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> let me enable sources repo
<Sarvatt> dont need to enable any sources to use dget directly with the dsc..
<Sarvatt> did you add edgers?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> just run what you gave me
<BUGabundo> dget -u -x http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-ati/xserver-xorg-video-ati_6.13.99+git20100907.b90cb61c-0ubuntu0sarvatt.dsc && cd xserver-xorg-video-ati-6.13.99+git20100907 && sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-video-ati && debuild -uc -us -b && sudo dpkg -i ../xserver-xorg-video-ati_*.deb
<Sarvatt> BUGabundo: did dget work?
<Sarvatt> if so just cd xser<hit tab here> and run the rest of that command after
<BUGabundo> # cd xserver-xorg-video-ati-6.13.99+git20100907.b90cb61c/ && sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-video-ati && debuild -uc -us -b && sudo dpkg -i ../xserver-xorg-video-ati_*.deb
<BUGabundo> A ler as listas de pacotes... Pronto
<BUGabundo> A construir árvore de dependências       
<BUGabundo> A ler a informação de estado... Pronto
<BUGabundo> E: Você deve colocar alguns URIs 'source' no seu sources.list
<BUGabundo> root@ala:~/xserver-xorg-video-ati-6.13.99+git20100907.b90cb61c# 
<ScottK> Found the relevant netbook.  Updating it now.
<Sarvatt> i cant read portuguese, I think it's saying you dont have an source repos added?
<BUGabundo> yes
<Sarvatt> ah sorry ya were fixing that, gotcha
<BUGabundo> time for some ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa  action ?
<Sarvatt> nope just deb-src for the main archive
<BUGabundo> okay
<Sarvatt> or heck just xorg-edgers if you have another problem, guess that is easier :)
<BUGabundo> 28 more MBs
<BUGabundo> and this *was* a clean install :P
<Sarvatt> the build deps will autoremove after at least :)
<BUGabundo> true
<BUGabundo> although I appreciate the freedom to compile my own GPU driver
<BUGabundo> this is one of those things I wish it JUST WORKED
<BUGabundo> I just want to plug my TV and use it :(
<BUGabundo> well it does work... just with wrong collors
<BUGabundo> btw yet another bug
<BUGabundo> that laptop seems to "lose" the screen some times
<BUGabundo> it fades and doesn't interact 
<BUGabundo> and after a second nugdes works fine
<BUGabundo> it starts fadding _just_ after I press any key :S
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: done. reboot?
<Sarvatt> yepyep
 * Sarvatt crosses fingers
<ScottK> Sarvatt: LP says that won't start to build for another 5 hours.
<Sarvatt> :(
<Sarvatt> i386?
<BUGabundo> you corss fingers??
<BUGabundo> bah
 * BUGabundo reboots
<Sarvatt> ScottK: if its i386 I've got the deb handy
<ScottK> Sarvatt: It is.
<BUGabundo> ok it boots
<BUGabundo> I have desktop
<Sarvatt> is it pink?
<BUGabundo> now
<BUGabundo> grey ropes
<BUGabundo> I aint crazy to keep stock settings
 * BUGabundo plugs HDMI cable and crosses fingers
<BUGabundo> it helps if I turn the TV on
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: No change
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> its on 1080p
<Sarvatt> i'm sure the fix is going to be in the kernel, that was a long shot :(
<Sarvatt> ScottK: http://sarvatt.com/downloads/xserver-xorg-video-intel_2.12.0-1ubuntu5~ppa1_i386.deb
<ScottK> Just the one?
<Sarvatt> need -dbg?
<Sarvatt> http://sarvatt.com/downloads/xserver-xorg-video-intel-dbg_2.12.0-1ubuntu5~ppa1_i386.deb if you need it
<Sarvatt> BUGabundo: btw sudo apt-get purge postfix bsd-mailx :)
<ScottK> I'll know in a minute ...
<ScottK> Sarvatt: Still fails.
<Sarvatt> :(
<ScottK> (and yes, I restarted to make sure i was using the right driver)
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: so I wait ?
<Sarvatt> BUGabundo: I dont know of any fix off the top of my head, trying out the mainline kernels every now and then is the only thing I can suggest for now, fglrx might have a release sometime soon that works with maverick hopefully
<Sarvatt> ScottK: thanks for testing it, I'm so stumped on this darn patch
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: it does work nicelly
<BUGabundo> just not with this external hdmi tv  collors
<BUGabundo> bye
<Sarvatt> doh
<Sarvatt> was just going to ask him more questions
<bryceh> Sarvatt, well you've probably got many more important bugs on your plate at the moment
<ScottK> Sarvatt: Do you want the Xorg log for the failure?
<Sarvatt> ScottK: is it just the same backtrace?
 * ScottK doesn't recall.
<Sarvatt> <Sarvatt> <Sarvatt> 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x3b) [0x80e83bb]
<Sarvatt> <Sarvatt> <Sarvatt> 1: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x5da8d) [0x80a5a8d]
<Sarvatt> <Sarvatt> <Sarvatt> 2: (vdso) (__kernel_rt_sigreturn+0x0) [0xa9640c]
<Sarvatt> <Sarvatt> <Sarvatt> 3: /usr/bin/X (FreeClientResources+0xed) [0x808f04d]
<Sarvatt> <Sarvatt> <Sarvatt> 4: /usr/bin/X (FreeAllResources+0x60) [0x808f120]
<Sarvatt> <Sarvatt> <Sarvatt> 5: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x1a5e6) [0x80625e6]
<Sarvatt> <Sarvatt> <Sarvatt> 6: /lib/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xe7) [0x2a5ce7]
<Sarvatt> <Sarvatt> <Sarvatt> 7: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x1a191) [0x8062191]
<Sarvatt> <Sarvatt> <Sarvatt> Segmentation fault at address 0x4
<Sarvatt> if so then nah
<ScottK> Sarvatt: Some of the numbers in brackets are different, but other than that, the same.
<Sarvatt> yeah, didn't fix your problem there for sure then, sorry :(
<ScottK> OK.
<Sarvatt> ScottK: ok just to be sure, on your netbooks just logging out of KDE triggers it?
<ScottK> Sarvatt: Yes.
<Sarvatt> planning on getting KDE set up on this thing over the weekend so I can debug it further since i cant reproduce it anymore without causing a GPU hang
<ScottK> Problem happens in a live session too, FYI.
<Sarvatt> where are the kwin logs at for future reference? does it just dump them in ~/.xsession-errors?
<Sarvatt> rbelem: can you pastebin ~/.xsession-errors from a failed kde startup?
<Sarvatt> the kde livecd has been booting for the past 20 minutes in vmware on this netbook :)
<veenenen> hey everybody. I'm running into an issue with my magic trackpad. It stopped being recognized as a track pad by x in maverick today. The maverick chat thinks it's related to this bug 637430.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 637430 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Magic Trackpad should default to evdev instead of synaptics (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637430
<veenenen> I'm hoping someone can help me out with getting this resolved
<yofel> which was my assumption, from his Xorg log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/495559/ and 
<yofel> [  1118.411] (**) Apple Wireless Trackpad: Device: "/dev/input/mouse0"
<yofel> [  1118.441] (EE) ioctl EVIOCGNAME failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<Sarvatt> looks like its working as intended to me, its just not presented as a synaptics device anymore.. the Inappropriate ioctl for device error is just for the /dev/input/mouse0 and is harmless, it works off the event device
<Sarvatt> i have no idea how the multitouch stuff is configured, but the touchpad utilities in gnome are just for synaptics devices
<yofel> ok
<Sarvatt> cnd: any insights there?
<veenenen> a touchpad tab had been showing up in the mouse preferences, but isn't anymore
<veenenen> i'm not sure if that helps
<Sarvatt> there's a channel for the touch stuff that might help out, i think its #ubuntu-touch?
<Sarvatt> yeah thats intended afaik, when it says touchpad it really means synaptics
<veenenen> i wasn't getting any response in there
<Sarvatt> there should be anyother gui to configure the multitouch stuff, you dont see one anywhere?
<Sarvatt> i really dont know if there is, just assuming here
<Sarvatt> maybe something with utouch in the name?
<veenenen> i grabbed the pointing devices package too, but that just seems to break stuff
<Sarvatt> yeah thats for synaptics only again, i know its confusing :(
<Sarvatt> gotta be some way to configure things with it, looking into the packages now
<veenenen> it had been mouse until a few hours ago
<Sarvatt> do you have the utouch package installed?
<veenenen> yeah, just installed it
<veenenen> should i restart x?
<veenenen> i'm not seeing anything new
<Sarvatt> i'm not seeing anythin either
<Sarvatt> what do you want to configure?
<Sarvatt> veenenen: well until someone familiar with it can help ya out you can just sudo mv /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/60-magictrackpad.conf{,.bak} in a terminal and restart X and synaptics should go back to picking up the device
<veenenen> right now all that's working is the trackpad and the button on the bottom
<Sarvatt> what was working before that isn't now?
<veenenen> no scrolling and no touch click
<Sarvatt> gestures and all of that should be working, 2 finger scroll and such
<veenenen> all of that was working until the updates a few hours ago
<veenenen> alright, restarting x. be right back.
<Sarvatt> via synaptics emulation, I know it was intentional it was moved over to evdev to work with the actual multitouch stuff but I dont know how any of that works to tell you how to use it
<Sarvatt> veenenen: actually, have you rebooted since installing the utouch stuff?
<Sarvatt> i think thats the missing piece of the puzzle here, thats only installed by default in netbook afaik
<Sarvatt> <Sarvatt> veenenen: actually, have you rebooted since installing the utouch stuff?
<Sarvatt> <Sarvatt> i think thats the missing piece of the puzzle here, thats only installed by default in netbook afaik
<veenenen> ahhhhhh, there we go
<veenenen> i didn't restart after the utouch stuff
<veenenen> i'll have to try it again, when I'm not in the middle of work
<Sarvatt> it'd be worth moving /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/60-magictrackpad.conf.bak back to /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/60-magictrackpad.conf and rebooting again,  it may work a lot better
 * Sarvatt nods
<veenenen> i should have time this weekend to try it
<veenenen> thanks for all the help
<Sarvatt> pretty crappy to move it over to evdev and lose all that functionality if you arent using UNE from a user's perspective
<Sarvatt> cnd: why not put the magicmouse conf in a utouch package?
<Sarvatt> magictrackpad, sorry
<Sarvatt> veenenen: ah hah, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2010-September/002630.html
<veenenen> haha, nice to know they knew I'd be annoyed.
<veenenen> so if I remove that conf file and restart, utouch should catch everything?
<veenenen> they just forgot to list utouch and evdev as dependences? 
#ubuntu-x 2010-09-18
<Sarvatt> i think they are developing this stuff around unity/UNE where utouch is installed by default, having the conffile that moves it from synaptics to evdev in the utouch packages somewhere makes more sense to me
<Sarvatt> i dont even know what gestures you'll get with the utouch stuff, not having tap to click is pretty killer..
<Sarvatt> so i'd be interested in how it wors if you try it out :)
<Sarvatt> just moving the conffile back and restarting should give you evdev and gestures
<Sarvatt> instead of just a pointer like before if i'm not mistaken
<rbelem> Sarvatt, the xsession-errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/495590/
<rbelem> sorry for the delay
<Sarvatt> you removed it renaming it to .bak earlier btw, movinf it back to .conf reenables it :)
<Sarvatt> thanks rbelem!
<rbelem> :-)
<Sarvatt> this your bug? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/640497
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 640497 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "KDE fails to load since updates 2010-09-15 (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,New]
<Sarvatt> literally, i know its the same problem you're having :)
<veenenen> i'll right, I'll give this reset a try
<veenenen> no luck with the restart
<veenenen> I can tell it's capturing the two finger gestures, but none of the taps are working
<Sarvatt> i dont think there's any gesture i'd ever use more than i use tapping :(
<veenenen> three button left and right for back and forward is kind of nice on mac
<veenenen> four finger up for expose too
<bryceh> you really should be talking to cnd about this
<veenenen> i'm in the ubuntu-touch chat right now asking about setting it up, but no response yet
<bryceh> he's at the X conference in france at the moment
<Sarvatt> yeah cnd is away at the X developer's summit and the other people are probably gone for the weekend or still getting back from the multitouch conference that happened right before it
<veenenen> alright
<Sarvatt> rbelem: looks like they started discussing the problem at the end here but no new info in case you want to keep an eye on the bug too http://bugs.kde.org/240956
<rbelem> sweet!
<rbelem> thanks Sarvatt 
<ScottK> Sarvatt: mgraesslin is going to look at the kwin blacklisting problem tomorrow.  He said it should have been blacklisted already, so there may be a regression.
<RAOF> ScottK: Re bug #633406 - can you verify that this occurs in mesa 7.9~20100909-0ubuntu1?  I think this bug got caused by the attempted mesa workaround for the clutter bug.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 633406 in mesa (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "Display freeze when changing kwin effects settings if effects are active (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 22)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633406
<RAOF> Sarvatt: The magic trackpad gets claimed by evdev now.  Which means it gets multitouch gesture support, but loses two finger scroll, tapping, and such.
<ScottK> RAOF: That bug exists with the 7.8.3 mesa, -0ubuntu1, and -0ubuntu2. (commented in the bug too).
<RAOF> ScottK: Well, that's unfortunate.
<RAOF> ScottK: Because the code that it applies to in the 7.9~20100909-0ubuntu2 package is from the patches trying to work around the clutter bug.
<RAOF> Which is reverted in the 7.9~20100909-0ubuntu3 package that needs a sponsor ;)
<RAOF> ScottK: I'll look at porting that patch to 7.9, then.
<cnd> RAOF, bryceh: the synaptics patch didn't get merged properly :(
<cnd> the patch was put in debian/patches, but not added to series
<cnd> I hope this doesn't have to go through as an SRU...
<cnd> I'm still getting used to what's allowable in an RC freeze
<RAOF> ScottK: I don't see the freeze on 7.9~git20100909-0ubuntu3 (which is basically 7.9~git20100909-0ubuntu1).  Instead, kwin crashes and sometimes locks the GPU.
<ScottK> RAOF: OK.  I'll try it.  Where can I get ubuntu3?
<RAOF> ScottK: It's 0ubuntu1 with a changelog entry; you can grab the source package from http://www.cooperteam.net/Packages and I can throw the binary packages up there too if you'd like
<ScottK> Please.
<RAOF> You don't feel like waiting 30 minutes for mesa to build?  Shocking, I say!
<ScottK> Now if I could remember which 3 of those I need ....
<RAOF> You're after libgl1-mesa-glx, libgl1-mesa-dri
<ScottK> Thanks
<ScottK> Ah.  Those are all 64bit.  I guess I'll just build it.
<AlanBell> hi all, just wondering if there is anything I can do to help find a solution to bug 614238
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 614238 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Intel Core i3 External Monitor Wavy Output (affects: 5) (heat: 34)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614238
<AlanBell> it is like a single pixel wide instability http://bugs.freedesktop.org/attachment.cgi?id=36009
<AlanBell> it flickers with the refresh rate and occurs at all resolutions on the vga output only. internal LCD is fine, HDMI output is fin
<RAOF> ScottK: You should be able to grab -0ubuntu1 from launchpad.  It *should* be the same as -0ubuntu3 except for the changelog.
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> RAOF: I get the problem with -ubuntu1.
<RAOF> ScottK: Ok.  My hardware clearly remains magical.
<ScottK> RAOF: What do you think about the patch then (I can adjust it to apply to -ubuntu3)?
<RAOF> The code that the patch changes is no longer in ubuntu3; the drawable garbage collection code changed significantly.
<RAOF> ubuntu2 added patches 105..107, which are reverts of commits in 7.9.  If you look at the patch, all the code it touches is in those reverts.
<RAOF> ScottK: I don't know about the patch; I think adjusting it ot apply to -ubuntu3 will result in a significantly different patch.  The patch that applies to -ubuntu2 doesn't look horrible.
<Sarvatt> RAOF: did you see that patch was obsoleted and a new patch was added to the upstream bug?
<Sarvatt> http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=30220
<ubot4> Freedesktop bug 30220 in GLX "Change windowExistsErrorHandler to drawableExistsErrorHandler in glxcmds.c ?" [Normal,New]
<RAOF> Sarvatt: I only see one patch on that bug?
<Sarvatt> oh it's the second one you're talking about then, ok
<RAOF> GarbageCollectDRIDrawables doesn't exist in mesa 7.9
<RAOF> So the patch doesn't apply.
<RAOF> Ok.  We're getting kicked out of the lecture theatre.  Time to bail.
<ScottK> RAOF: Now that I look at ubuntu3 mesa I see what you mean.
<soreau> ppa-purge is broken here http://pastebin.com/d9aHvtMe
<soreau> The problem was the script doesn't comment the lines if they have a space in front of them. Line 137 of ppa-purge might could use something like this instead: sed -ri "\:^[^#]+/${PPAOWNER}/${PPANAME}/:s/^[[:blank:]]*deb/# deb/" $LIST
<soreau> Now it looks like xorg-edgers lucid ppa only has X 1.8.2?
#ubuntu-x 2010-09-19
<soreau> It looks like there are xerrors pointing to a damage problem. All's I know is something between whatever's in lucid xorg-edgers right now (works) to x 1.9.x stuff
<Dink>  Running a wine app in unity. The app does get get placed infront of the windows when you click on it. Is that a bug in Unity, Wine or X ?
<coafcv> I'm using an ATI card (HD 4850) and with the restricted drivers maximizing windows takes more than a second (!). I had a similar problem years ago where this was combined with a memory leak, but none so far. Is this a known problem?
<coafcv> It's especially apparent if you have a dozen windows, and click on "show desktop" twice. it takes several seconds to maximize all windows.
<coafcv> It's Ubuntu 10.04.1, fresh install.
<jcristau> use the radeon driver?
<coafcv> jcristau: last time I did ubuntu fried my x at every kernel update. :(
#ubuntu-x 2011-09-12
 * bryceh waves to RAOF 
<RAOF> Good morning :)
<bryceh> RAOF, ready for breakfast?
<RAOF> bryceh: A pair of shoes away :)
<RAOF> Are you down there already?
<bryceh> nope, still in the room
<RAOF> Alright.  Time for breakfast!
<diverse_izzue> bryce2, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/815978, could you have a look? i'll happily report elsewhere, if you tell me where....
<Sarvatt> yeeesh, started uploading the new stack to x-updates by mistake, glad i caught that before anything built
<jcristau> too many ppas :)
<ricotz> Sarvatt, hehe
<Sarvatt> uploading before coffee is never a good idea :)
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, good thing i've never made a mistake uploading to ppas before
<bjsnider> i'm constantly naming the packages wrongly and uploading them to the main archive
<Sarvatt> RAOF: looks like you fixed up evdev and synaptics xi2.1 patches to apply? I didn't bother because they wont even build until xserver has 500
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Nope.  I just grabbed all of xserver-xorg-{video,input}-all and uploaded them; most of them failed :)
<Sarvatt> RAOF: OH they failed because I used git drivers, another duh moment
<Sarvatt> mondays with 3 hours of sleep are fun :)
<RAOF> Moar sleep!
<Sarvatt> RAOF: thank ya so much for pushing xserver though
<Sarvatt> wonder if your refresh there will make 100 actually work? ha
<Sarvatt> it hasn't worked since karmic when it needed a rewrite
<Sarvatt> first failures coming in on edgers, Function `LookupWindow' implicitly converted to pointer at ../../src/sis_driver.c:2152
<Sarvatt> with git sis against 1.11
<Sarvatt> darn all the linux i386/amd64 tinderboxes are gone from tinderbox.x.org, not that that would have been caught since its a special check the buildds run https://launchpadlibrarian.net/79706534/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.xserver-xorg-video-sis_1%3A0.10.3%2Bgit20110912.94f23a56-0ubuntu0sarvatt_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Sarvatt> so video-sis, video-vmware and video-v4l are the only fallouts with xserver 1.11, could be worse
<Sarvatt> didn't try qxl openchrome or geode
<Sarvatt> ah http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/commit/include/dix.h?id=82a8677d9175732a61df4116a396b76a7704efb4 killed xf86-video-sis and xf86-video-vmware
<Sarvatt> no it didn't, guessing the build system tooling post release for both of them dropped an include somewhere because the current releases work
<Sarvatt> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/ppa/+build/2781046/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.xserver-xorg-video-sis_1%3A0.10.3-3ubuntu0_BUILDING.txt.gz vs https://launchpadlibrarian.net/79706534/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.xserver-xorg-video-sis_1%3A0.10.3%2Bgit20110912.94f23a56-0ubuntu0sarvatt_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Sarvatt> ricotz: that nvidia needs IgnoreABI in xorg.conf btw
<ricotz> Sarvatt, i know ;)
<ricotz> havent decided yet to risk this xserver update ;)
<Sarvatt> werent you on natty still anyway?
<Sarvatt> i'm just trying to get sis and vmware built then will do a new meta so it doesnt remove video-all with qxl and geode and openchrome not in there
<Sarvatt> THEN i'll test it :)
<Sarvatt> will try building the current ones to see if they work at least first though
<Sarvatt> oh wow they all build, no hackery needed
<ricotz> Sarvatt, huh, no, i am using ubunut as rolling distro ;)
<Sarvatt> you too? always have here
<ricotz> updated my laptop seems to run fine
<ricotz> but the synaptics touchpad is pretty sensible now
<ricotz> like factor 2 or even more
<Sarvatt> hmm vmware fails on gentoo amd64 also, http://pastebin.com/Bw6BF72D  -- it has to be something in Gaetan's build system commits that also went to xf86-video-sis since sis git fails the same exactly way but 0.10.3 sis is fine
<Sarvatt> ricotz: heh, ya say it worked for you?
<Sarvatt> i'm guessing not unity
<Sarvatt> gnome-settings-daemon is all kinds of messed up it looks like
<Sarvatt> got unity up on an nvidia but g-s-d keeps crashing, no go at all on ivybridge and sandybridge machines with 1.11 in edgers
<Sarvatt> ah it was dumping me into unity-2D since i didn't put ignoreabi in the serverflags xorg.conf section. compiz no likey not having the xi2.1 stuff
<ricotz> Sarvatt, running it on intel with gnome-shell, havent restarted my nvidia box yet
<Sarvatt> well tomorrow's email inbox is going to be fun :)
<Sarvatt> 4 machines, compiz doesn't work on any of them with edgers
<ricotz> ok, looks good here on nvidia
<ricotz> with gnome-shell
<Sarvatt> its not a friday so dont think there was a compiz drop breaking it
<Sarvatt> oh
<Sarvatt> there sure was
<Sarvatt> lets see if it works without edgers then, didn't notice a compiz update came through
<ricotz> a pixman 0.23.4 upload should be safe too
<Sarvatt> woohoo
<Sarvatt> compiz doesnt work without edgers either
<Sarvatt> phew
<Sarvatt> ok its all working on all the machines now, needed a apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^ to fix it up
<bryceh2> sounds like you're having too much fun Sarvatt 
<RAOF> Wooo!
<Sarvatt> bryceh2: nah, just talking out loud while being a bonehead doing too many things at the same time :)
#ubuntu-x 2011-09-13
<tseliot> cnd: hi, any ideas on bug #804109 ?
<tseliot> bug #804109
<tseliot> no bot, I guess
<bryceh2> Sarvatt: remember when you had those keyboard-doesn't-work-with-lightdm problems?  What was the resolution to that?  udev update?
<bryceh2> cnd is seeing keyboard failures (keypress events not coming through) when using lightdm
<Sarvatt> i actually dont remember exactly what it was, but i did have to downgrade udev to natty's for a month or so to work around it
<Sarvatt> dont think thats an option anymore with the /run transition though
<ricotz> tseliot, hello, just curious, what is the purpose of nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates?
<Sarvatt> ricotz: pulls new nvidia drivers from ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates i believe
<ricotz> as i would suspect for ("unstable") upcoming updates?
<tseliot> ricotz: it's the package we're going to keep updated during the stable release cycle
<bryceh2> Sarvatt: yeah found in google where we discussed all this with cnd before
<ricotz> tseliot, ok
<bryceh2> about 5 weeks ok
<bryceh2> s/ok/ago/
<Sarvatt> bryceh2: oh digging through irclogs then, maybe it'll refresh my memory
<ricotz> tseliot, so it might be apropriate to follow the beta cycle already there
<ricotz> as in updating it to 285.03
<Sarvatt> why?
<ricotz> it seems to fix issues with gnome-shell for instance
<tseliot> ricotz: is it a stable driver?
<ricotz> tseliot, no, a beta one
<tseliot> ricotz: then it's not a candidate for -updates. Only stable drivers will go there
<Sarvatt> they'll probably drop a 285.1x.yy soon and mark it stable not long after
<tseliot> and that would be a good candidate
<ricotz> yeah that is what i am hoping
<ricotz> so updating it already shouldnt do no harm, it seems just a bit weird to ship the same driver twice
<bryceh2> sarvart: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/07/07/%23ubuntu-x.txt
<bryceh2> Sarvatt: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/07/07/%23ubuntu-x.txt
<tjaalton> cnd: what if you restart lightdm, does input work then?
<bryceh2> tjaalton: no, but if he runs startx with no lightdm it will work
<tjaalton> bryceh2: ah, ok
<Sarvatt> bryceh2: those ones were udev choking on the /run transition and not adding the input devices and was already fixed, cnd has had the problem since oneiric opened so pretty sure its something different
<tjaalton> maybe it's starting the wrong X with no input drivers? :) (if there's a local build around)
<tjaalton> though gdm worked..
<tjaalton> the logfile from a failing one would show
<bryceh2> tjaalton: happen to know a dpkg invocation that would return a list of installed packages not from main/universe?
<tjaalton> bryceh2: hmm no, but I thought he might have a hand-built xserver in /usr/local or so
<bryceh2> no, /usr/bin/X is showing in ps output
<tjaalton> ok
<bryceh2> he's currently stepping through xserver code in gdm
<bryceh2> er. gdb
<diverse_izzue> bryceh2, can you have a quick look: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/815978. Should I submit the bug with kernel.org?
<bryceh2> looking
<bryceh2> diverse_izzue: yes that would be a good step
<diverse_izzue> ok, will do
<bryceh2> diverse_izzue: fwiw I also have a tv that seems to have similarly regressed - no idea if it's the same problem
<bryceh2> actually the symptom behaviors were different but it was also due to edid not getting read from the device
<diverse_izzue> may well be. i'll give you a link to the kernel bug once submitted
<diverse_izzue> sigh, when will the day come where connecting a second screen doesn't involve praying?
<bryceh2> I suspect that when modesetting moved from X to kernel, something resulted in tv edid extraction not working (at least for my tv)
<diverse_izzue> oh damn, kernel.org is still down!
<bryceh2> diverse_izzue: for me, I saw different results from different outputs from the tv
<bryceh2> I found that a particular output would work ok with the -nvidia driver, so that's what i ended up with
<diverse_izzue> when you say output, do you mean connector, or resolution?
<bryceh2> connector
<bryceh2> diverse_izzue: instead of kernel.org, you could try filing against the intel X driver at bugs.freedesktop.org
<bryceh2> it's the same guys that look at both bug trackers
<diverse_izzue> okay, will do
<diverse_izzue> what xorg version are we at in oneiric?
<diverse_izzue> bryceh2, https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=40841
<bryceh2> xserver 1.10.4.  
<bryceh2> diverse_izzue: but for this it's more the kernel version that matters
<bryceh2> diverse_izzue: I see from your dmesg log there's a failure with the displayport connector - which connector was your tv connected to?
<diverse_izzue> the analog VGA port
<bryceh2> there's also a line [    3.595121] [drm:intel_tv_init], Integrated TV is not present.
<diverse_izzue> whatever that means...
<bryceh2> yeah, dunno
<bryceh2> [    3.930672] [drm:drm_helper_probe_single_connector_modes], [CONNECTOR:12:VGA-1] [    3.950050] [drm:intel_crt_detect], CRT not detected via hotplug [    3.950055] [drm:drm_helper_probe_single_connector_modes], [CONNECTOR:12:VGA-1] disconnected
<bryceh2> so it's not seeing anything connected to VGA
<diverse_izzue> bryceh2, iirc hotplug is working, it does realise something is connected, it just doesn't offer me the right resolution
<bryceh2> ah yes you're hotplugging it later in the log
<bryceh2> [ 1693.636443] [drm:drm_helper_probe_single_connector_modes], [CONNECTOR:12:VGA-1] [ 1693.660245] [drm:intel_crt_detect], CRT detected via hotplug [ 1693.680424] [drm:drm_helper_probe_single_connector_modes], [CONNECTOR:12:VGA-1] probed modes : [ 1693.680427] [drm:drm_mode_debug_printmodeline], Modeline 36:"1024x768" 60 65000 1024 1048 1184 1344 768 771 777 806 0x40 0xa [ 1693.680430] [drm:drm_mode_debug_printmodeline], Modeline 34:
<bryceh2> diverse_izzue: have you tried disabling the LVDS?
<bryceh2> ala xrandr --output LVDS1 --off
<diverse_izzue> that's my internal screen?
<bryceh2> right
<bryceh2> I think it won't help to turn it off, though.
<diverse_izzue> neither do i... but i will give it a try
<bryceh2> diverse_izzue: also, what happens if you have the tv connected while you boot it?
<diverse_izzue> good point, will try also
<diverse_izzue> will be sporadically away now, cooking fooooood
#ubuntu-x 2011-09-14
<bryce_> RAOF, breakfast time?
#ubuntu-x 2011-09-15
<bryce_> RAOF, ready when you are
<RAOF> bryceh: Ready.
<RAOF> bryceh: Or, rather, both ready and on IRC, rather than hanging around downstairs :)
<bryce_> RAOF, ok meet you down there
<RAOF> K!
<mvo> if someone could check #847416 that would be nice, looks like s-c is killing X somehow (or corrupt it) when its creating some offscreen window
<jcristau> mvo: did you reproduce it?
<Sarvatt> mvo: went to ask them to attach some logs and they said its already fixed
<tjaalton> how can we re-summon ubottu here?
<tjaalton> do the irc-ops have a channel?
<Sarvatt> its here
<Sarvatt> bug #847416
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 847416 in xorg (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Software Center Banner Resulting in Screen / xserver corruption (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/847416
<Sarvatt> fdo #11111
<Sarvatt> just not the right syntax
<tjaalton> oh
<tjaalton> yeah it was gone earlier though
<tjaalton> freedesktop bug 11111
<ubot4> Freedesktop bug 11111 in Website "hal.freedesktop.org should point to the HAL wiki" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme] http://bugzilla.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11111
<tjaalton> ha
<Sarvatt> argh at freedesktop bug 39533
<ubot4> Freedesktop bug 39533 in DRM/Intel "[SNB] Hang/blank display on macbook air (mid 2011 model)" [Critical,New] http://bugzilla.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=39533
<tjaalton> hehe
<tjaalton> so that's the eDP bug?
<mvo> Sarvatt: re 847416, many thanks!
 * Sarvatt didn't do anything :)
<Sarvatt> mvo: you were the one that fixed it, ha
<mvo> heh :) I like that, even though I'm not sure which of my changes actually fixed it
#ubuntu-x 2011-09-17
<pcjc2> hi guys - any laptop users here - might be I'm going mad, but I feel the touchpad driver might have regressed in Oneiric
<pcjc2> It seems to actively avoid making small movements - as if it requires a quanta of movement before it is prepared to move (then skip past the thing I wanted to click on)
<pcjc2> Could be a hardware issue of course (PEB"TP"AC) 
<pcjc2> doesn't like my capacitance today perhaps ;)
#ubuntu-x 2011-09-18
<Sarvatt> ricotz: have you tried a unity session on your xserver 1.11/nvidia machine?
<Sarvatt> or just gnome 3?
<ricotz> Sarvatt, just gnome3 and gnome-fallback
<ricotz> are there problems?
<ricotz> btw, i uploaded a cairo snapshot to my staging ppa
<Sarvatt> ah ok, one guy saying unity doesn't work but gnome 3 does. i'll update my nvidia box the wife is using to oneiric and try it out
<ricotz> ok, i could check it too here
<Sarvatt> how broken is cairo? :)
<ricotz> it is working quite well :)
<Sarvatt> had all kinds of fun when i was updating that when 1.10 was in the rc phase
<ricotz> it also includes a regression test with my name now :P
<Sarvatt> lots of subtle corruption popping up, progress bars, gradients
<Sarvatt> cool, throw it in edgers if ya want :)
<ricotz> could you grab it and test it first?
<Sarvatt> sure, can ya give me a few days using it to see if i notice anything first?
<ricotz> the tarball is a bit stripped now due failing make dist
<Sarvatt> yeah make dist on cairo is fun
<Sarvatt> there were some env variables that made it work though, heck if i can remember
<Sarvatt> (work as in not take 20 hours)
<ricotz> it would actually work, but there are too many test images referenced in one makefile which break the commandline argument length
<ricotz> so make dist is actually working well if you have a patched kernel ;)
<Sarvatt> ya dont skip the tests?
<ricotz> there is no forced tests, and many of them are failing anyway currently
<ricotz> so stripping them doesnt hurt here and reduces the tarball to 3,4mb instead of 30mb
<ricotz> brb
<Sarvatt> oh the magic is listed in RELEASING
<bjsnider> i don't think there's an nvidia driver that actualy supports 1.11
<Sarvatt> the 275 long term one does, 285 has problems but theres a server patch to get around it
<Sarvatt> ricotz has been using 285 fine with gnome 3 at least
<bjsnider> is the long term driver packaged?
<Sarvatt> nope
<bjsnider> is the aplattner patch in ubuntu's xserver 1.11?
<Sarvatt> xserver hasn't been updated in a few weeks because the release manager has been at conferences and stuff, it'll be in 1.11.1 http://lists.x.org/archives/xorg-devel/2011-September/025062.html
<Sarvatt> gonna put that in edgers 1.11 if its not in 1.11-branch tomorrow
<bjsnider> that would fix issues as lng as ignoreabi is used in xorg.conf
<bjsnider> until a new driver is released
<Sarvatt> nope that was something else
<bjsnider> i'm looking at the thread on nvforums about this
<Sarvatt> i read it, extension abi didnt get bumped before 1.11 released
<bjsnider> but i might not be fully understanding it
<bjsnider> but somebody asks if the patch would allow the driver to work without ignoreabi, and plattner says no
<Sarvatt> its not "supported" it just works for now
<Sarvatt> with ignoreabi
<bjsnider> yeah, that's what i mean
<bjsnider> in other words, at least it works fine, even thought he extra option is still needed
<Sarvatt> could upload a jockey that adds IgnoreABI automatically, they seem to be due to release a new driver soon though
<bjsnider> maybe the long term stable driver should be packaged as "nvidia-stable" or something and preferred over -current, while current would also be available
<Sarvatt> i dont care that much, its missing hardware support for newer stuff :P maybe bring it up with tseliot though?
<bjsnider> yeah but jockey should be able to sort through that stuff with the modaliases
<ricotz> Sarvatt, this didnt went so well :\
<bjsnider> unity didn't work?
<ricotz> not for me here
<ricotz> of course with xedgers ppa
<bjsnider> well, that might make a difference
#ubuntu-x 2012-09-10
<Sarvatt> ml|transit: hope you took monday off too after that mess :P
<ml|transit> hey :p
<mlankhorst> Sarvatt: naw
<mlankhorst> I'm stuck at schiphol international airport now for 2 hours
<mlankhorst> trains won't go
<mlankhorst> so now I set up some basic wep to my phone
<mlankhorst> wow.. those flash hacks actually made it into libvdpau?
<tjaalton> RAOF: btw, xstraces on the compiz hang bug. dunno if they're of any use though
<eruditehermit> hey
<eruditehermit> does ppa-purge work again with multiarch?
<eruditehermit> the answer seems to be no
<eruditehermit> painful hand downgrade in progress
<eruditehermit> =)
<mlankhorst> well, watching my email box, it seems the last 2 weeks have been boring :P
<tjaalton> very
<tjaalton> barring some mesa regressions that made us go back to the old snapshot
<mlankhorst> did we get openchrome 0.3.1 in?
<tjaalton> yes
<mlankhorst> ah k
<mlankhorst> suppose I'll spin a new x-1.13 renamed stack then
<MCR1> Hi everyone. :) I came here to complain :-D
<tjaalton> who doesn't
<MCR1> Are you aware of constant visual lockups on Quantal ?
<tjaalton> no
<MCR1> seems the recent mesa upgrade is responsible
<tjaalton> we have the same mesa as a couple of weeks ago
<MCR1> They are hardcore critical - the display completely locks mainly when doing larger file operations - those continue to work in the background at least, sound etc. all continues to run, but the display freezes except for the mousepointer
<MCR1> Those happened first time after recent xorg upgrades
<tjaalton> what hw
<MCR1> amd ati hd5750 on gallium driver
<MCR1> but there are other reports with intel hw as well
<MCR1> the lockups only happen when doing file operations like compiling or upgrading
<MCR1> First I thought my SSD might die, but all file operations continue once the visuals locked up, also sounds continue to play like nothing happened
<tjaalton> apt-cache policy libgl1-mesa-dri
<MCR1> The only way to get back to normal state is via reboot on a VT
<tjaalton> what does it say
<MCR1> Installed: 9.0~git20120903.e1673d20.is.git20120821.c1114c61-0ubuntu1
<tjaalton> and when did it work the last time?
<MCR1> Some days ago (2 or 3), before the most recent xorg updates
<tjaalton> and before that?
<MCR1> never
 * xnox ++ high IO locks up compiz. Sometimes after IO is gone doing tty7 -> tty1 -> tty7 fixes the pointer lock up
<tjaalton> ok, so it's fixed in current mesa master, but we can't put it in before i915 works
<xnox> well mouse pointer, who knows if it's compiz or not.
<xnox> tjaalton: how can I run that?
<tjaalton> xnox: the newer snapshot?
<tjaalton> might be available via launchpad
<tjaalton> unless the debs are removed already
<tjaalton> or build from the git repo
<xnox> =/
<xnox> i was hoping for something like xorg-edgers ppa
<MCR1> It is really a nasty problem, because I almost never can get compiling of Compiz/Unity to finish without a complete visual lock-up :P
<MCR1> First I thought my SSD is maybe dying, but then others confirmed the same thing happening to them...
<tjaalton> i heard you
<tjaalton> try searching from your /var/cache/apt/archives if you still have the old versions around...
<MCR1> I guess not, because I am cleaning up often...
 * ricotz tries will try to push a new mesa snapshot to xedgers < Sarvatt 
<MCR1> Thanx ricotz :)
<MCR1> tjaalton, thanx also for the fast response 8-)
 * mlankhorst putting a renamed x1.13 back together in his personal ppa with armel
<mlankhorst> RAOF: ping? would it be possible to SRU plymouth 0.8.4 for getting rid of arm libdrm dependency or should I just backport the relevant patches?
<ricotz> xnox, MCR1, mesa should be published in a bit in edgers
<xnox> ricotz: merci =)
<MCR1> ricotz: yes, thx
<ricotz> this is a snapshot from the 9.0 branch so shouldnt be that cracky anymore
 * MCR1 already fears the process of removing it later once fglrx will work on Quantal ;)
<tjaalton> you don't need to pull all of edgers..
<ricotz> yes, just pull mesa and libdrm
<tjaalton> quantal has 2.4.39..
<MCR1> tjaalton: oh, good tip - thx 8-)
<MCR1> ricotz: thx
<MCR1> afk
<ricotz> tjaalton, hmm, this might be enough, yeah
<MCR1> ricotz: I just saw that xorg-edgers also has a fglrx-installer - Is this tested and working ?
<tjaalton> there is no working version for 1.13
<MCR1> yeah, thought so... thx
<mlankhorst> arghh
<mlankhorst> mesa-lts-quantal requires llvm-3.1?
<tjaalton> oh
<tjaalton> currently at least, and it's expected to get bumped in newer releases too
<tjaalton> maybe we could backport llvm there?
<tjaalton> don't know if 3.0/3.1 makes any difference
<mlankhorst> no idea if it matters or not, I guess I'll manually downgrade it to 3.0 for now
<tjaalton> you need to change the patch too
<tjaalton> that hardcodes the version
<mlankhorst> ok :)
<tjaalton> or skip mesa, as it's broken on some hw
<tjaalton> for now
<mlankhorst> I'll just rename current mesa, then
<mlankhorst> poor mesa builder, still going at it
<bryceh> welcome back mlankhorst 
<bryceh> tjaalton, btw looks like for the package status page I'm not going to be able to continue pulling in the package notes from wiki
<bryceh> tjaalton, they've added some new security for the wiki that makes it difficult to screen scrape it (at least, via perl).  I'll have to go back to the drawing board and come up with some new solution.  But that'll have to be next cycle; I'll probably just rewrite the whole thing into python.
<mlankhorst> bryceh: ty :)
<tjaalton> bryceh: ok, no worries
<tjaalton> it's great even without the notes :)
<tjaalton> hmm so hybrid pain with intel on quantal.. sounds like I need to dualboot my laptop, still keep precise around for the other bugs..
<tjaalton> and quite fun that the touchpad hotkey on the thinkpad kills the device, so that to enable it again you need to restart the server
<tjaalton> need to figure out what's wrong there. tomorrow
<popey> pip pip
<popey> i have an Acer Aspire Revo R3600 which is a 'nettop' with Atom CPU and nVidia ION GPU. I just did a clean install of 12.04 and get a desktop which goes black after a few seconds..
<popey> http://askubuntu.com/questions/125608/unity-3d-no-longer-works-after-installing-12-04 suggests it's a video driver issue and that i can roll back to nvidia-current 295-33
<popey> but it seems to no longer be in the x-swat/x-updates ppa..
<popey> *sadface*
<popey> is there some other solution? I actually want to run unity 2d on this, not 3d, it will be an xbmc frontend
 * popey tickles bjsnider :)
<bjsnider> well, the 295 blob is still on the server, but the download link is not explicitly shown anywhere
<Sarvatt> popey: if its that bug you can use nvidia-current-updates instead of nvidia-current
<bjsnider> assuming that's really the problem
<Sarvatt> there's a 304.xx nvidia-current-updates in precise-proposed also that may fix it
<bjsnider> i don't think i've got any quantal drivers in x-updates at this point
<popey> ooh
 * popey tries
<popey> ok, this is getting 295.49
<Sarvatt> thats supposed to fix the bug in 294.40
<popey> sweet!
<bjsnider> 295? that's old
<popey> nope, still broken
<Sarvatt> 304.43 is in precise-proposed waiting to go into updates
<popey> clean install so this doesn't have proposed, I'll enable that
<Sarvatt> i386? might want to just grab the deb https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates/304.43-0ubuntu0.1/+build/3750320/+files/nvidia-current-updates_304.43-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<popey> amd64
<popey> this is gonna suck for non-techy people
<Sarvatt> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates/304.43-0ubuntu0.1/+build/3750319/+files/nvidia-current-updates_304.43-0ubuntu0.1_amd64.deb
<bjsnider> are you sure this is an nvidia issue?
<popey> unity and compiz are still running, and the way the screen breaks up is kinda odd
<popey> it's like someone is writing zeroes over the texture ram
<bjsnider> what happens exactly?
<popey> bits go black, first the panel line by line, quite quickly, then the launcher, then the desktop
<bjsnider> that's a new unity feature
<popey> funny man :)
<bjsnider> not buying that one?
<popey> unity is still running, i can start apps, and then switch to tty0 and see the processes
<bjsnider> anything helpful in .xsession-errors?
<popey> just doing updates will see after I restart
<popey> man alive, Atom is slow for doing dkms kernel modules
<popey> bah, still fails
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1197551/
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1197553
 * popey uploads youtube video of it
<popey> hmm, compiz eating 100%
<bryceh> RAOF, when you get in, would you mind accepting mesa 8.0.4 to -proposed?  Bug #1019444.  I want to get on with doing the final round of piglit testing for it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1019444 in mesa (Ubuntu Precise) "Update Precise to mesa 8.0.4 (bugfix micro-release)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019444
<RAOF> bryceh: Most assuredly!
<LLStarks> hmm
<LLStarks> intel 2.20.7 has uxa prime and sna prime
<LLStarks> awesome
#ubuntu-x 2012-09-11
<LLStarks> sup raof
<RAOF> Tiredness, apparently.
<RAOF> Also me accidentally suspending my IRC bouncer.
<bryceh> thanks RAOF!
<bryceh> interesting; my nouveau box OOPSed with mesa 8.0.2.  With 8.0.4 I still get an EQ overflow in X and X lockup, but no kernel OOPS
<bryceh> just a lot of
<bryceh> [  120.491370] [drm] nouveau 0000:05:00.0: Ctxprog is still running
<RAOF> Odd.
<RAOF> On the other hand, yay progress!
<Sarvatt> nouveau is getting worse instead of better over time :(
<ajmitch> nvidia as well, it seems
<Sarvatt> really?
 * ajmitch has a new system running quantal, gets multi-second pauses & occasional full X hang when running games
<Sarvatt> i'm still on 295.xx on my rarely used nvidia box
<ajmitch> from what I've read, it's a known problem & I'm on the latest drivers also
<ajmitch> there's probably an LP bug about it, though it's not dumping anything useful to logs
<mlankhorst> morning
<tjaalton> yo
<mlankhorst> oh great prime work was upstreamed, so I did miss something ;)
<tjaalton> xrandr 1.4 isn't released yet though
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: there's a patch we could use from airlied though, it automatically binds things
<tjaalton> yeah I heard fedora has some
<tjaalton> but we need ddx updates too
<mlankhorst> do we really want to at this point?
<tjaalton> if we want that stuff?
<tjaalton> I don't know
<tjaalton> intel 2.20.7 has it, so why not
<tjaalton> no nouveau or ati releases
<tjaalton> our ati is actually rather old
<tjaalton> bug 1046759 is fun
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1046759 in xserver-xorg-video-modesetting (Ubuntu) "[Dell Inspiron 7520] can't run to desktop " [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046759
<tjaalton> -modesetting fail
<mlankhorst> hm, modesetting should init as a matter of fact, but it should just pisss off afterwards
<tjaalton> right
<tjaalton> there are a couple of commits past 0.4 but dunno if they'd make a difference
<mlankhorst> maybe it will though, platform bus stuff
<tjaalton> oh we have that
<mlankhorst> that's post 0.4.0 though
<mlankhorst> would probably get rid of [     3.798] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
<tjaalton> yes, but rsalveti wanted it
<tjaalton> hum
<tjaalton> so we're missing something on x86?
<mlankhorst> dno, likely modesetting is just destructing weirdly
<mlankhorst> get a more complete backtrace?
<mlankhorst> I'm surprised ati doesn't show up in the log, wonder why though
<dj_ryan> so i am trying to make this intel q77 mobo do triple monitors, but its extremely resistent to google'n
<dj_ryan> just pluggin in the Displayport cable doesnt do it alas
<dj_ryan> (this board had 2*dvi, 1*dp on board, and apparently the intel 4000 hd can do triple monitor, and the intel xorg driver can support it, maybe?)
<mlankhorst> intel's doing a some complete reworking of relevant code in their kernel git tree, so if you feel comfortable
<mlankhorst> try drm-intel-next
<dj_ryan> i dont think ican do that alas
<dj_ryan> i need to be on a specific version of kernel so i can install zst
<mlankhorst> would be just for testing
<dj_ryan> well i'd also like to have my triple displays back
<dj_ryan> maybe i'll co-install that ati 5000 card i have
<dj_ryan> we had to ditch the ATI 4xxx-based desktops and go with these intels due to stability caused by what we think are xorg crashes
<dj_ryan> oh my coworker is getting me a dvi splitter so the 3rd monitor can be connected via VGA... 
 * mlankhorst somehow read linux-image-3.4.0-1486-omap4 as linux-image-3.4.0-i486-omap4 and wtf'd for a bit until he realized it :)
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: oh I think I know why it fails at least, it tries to add the second screen with prime, but modesetting doesn't handle that
<mdeslaur> So...is there any way to get Quantal working with nouveau right now?
<mlankhorst> mdeslaur: prime?
<mdeslaur> is there a bug for the INVALID_OPCODE failures resulting in me being unable to login?
<mdeslaur> mlankhorst: what do you mean by "prime"?
<mlankhorst> optimus or general?
<mdeslaur> general, it's a thinkpad T61 that worked fine with precise and all other previous releases
<mlankhorst> unsure, not that I heard of at least
<mdeslaur> mlankhorst: ok, let me try and figure out how to open a bug if I can't log in
<mlankhorst> apport-bug ;)
<mdeslaur> mlankhorst: LP: #1049088
<mdeslaur> yeah, apport-bug is awesome until you get to the part where it wants to open a browser :)
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: hm, did you push the 20.6 changes?
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: oops, did now
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: prime display failed here on that ;) should we push 20.7 and nouveau-ddx git?
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: failed the same way?
<mlankhorst> nah in a different way, addscreen failed
<mlankhorst> but the bug is probably that modesetting didn't expect to be removed early or something
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: sure, why not. intel has a release and nouveau not that many commits post 1.0.1
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: yeah I asked darktama if i could release current git as 1.0.2
<tjaalton> cool
<jcristau> oh, chase left canonical?  /me catches up on email
<tjaalton> yup, dunno where
<mlankhorst> hm.. I wonder if at this point we should remove the nomodeset from recovery mode and attempt to use modesetting instead of fbdev
<tjaalton> yes
<mlankhorst> requires changing grub-common
<bryceh> anyone got thoughts on if we might put mesa 9.1 into x-updates?  good idea / bad idea ?
<mlankhorst> bryceh: hm couldn' t we do the same as we will do for mesa in quantal?
<bryceh> mlankhorst, yeah probably.  Not sure what's in 9.1 vs. 9.0
<RAOF> mlankhorst: re: nomodeset for recovery mode.
<RAOF> mlankhorst: I think that VGA text mode is more likely to work, and we want a recovery mode that's as likely as possible to actually work.
<bryceh> agreed
<bryceh> btw I've set up a PPA for mesa 9 - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/mesa9
<bryceh> jordan at Intel took care of the packaging.  I've added him as member of ubuntu-x-swat, and invited him to do updates of it
<RAOF> Ah, cool.
<bryceh> I'm also thinking for x-updates we should think about carrying a mesa update as well.  The DDX's alone really aren't that interesting anymore
<RAOF> +1
<bryceh> RAOF, great
<bryceh> figure we should include for precise the same package we'll behaving in quantal
<bryceh> then after 12.04.2 is released we can up that to 9.1 or whatever if we want
<Sarvatt> bryceh: problem is carrying a mesa update involves many other packages too ~1 month after a stable release releases.. wayland weston libxkbcommon are guaranteed, maybe llvm and libffi it needs, then tricky things like out of tree builds being broken for months or nouveau libdrm abi breaks. its always easiest right now where theres hardly any divergence but it will get stuck and stable updates will probably be better off for intel during that time be
<Sarvatt> cause they backport so much to them
<Sarvatt> just having it be drivers is a huge benefit for nvidia people
#ubuntu-x 2012-09-12
<bryceh> Sarvatt, true, although now with nvidia-updates being expedited, and nvidia-experimental for the beta drivers, those needs should hopefully be addressed in-archive now
<bryceh> Sarvatt, we don't have the same set up for fglrx but I think we could (and should).
<bryceh> but we can't do that for Intel so easily, so I think the PPA route is the way to go.
<bjsnider> doesn't intel change 100% of the code every 20 minutes?
<bryceh> bjsnider, heh
<tjaalton> has anyone tried nomodeset with intel? xserver loads with vesa, but hangs immediately
<tjaalton> at least vesafb needs to be prevented from loading with nomodeset
<tjaalton> bryceh: bh.org seems down?
<mlankhorst> RAOF: well no longer I think, pretty sure it fails on prime
<RAOF> mlankhorst: Surely not - manufacturers *will* ensure that the BIOS splash will show up, and if we don't touch the hardware state we should always be able to output text on that video mode, right?
<mlankhorst> or at least Xorg failed to start on my prime setup because intel wasn't prime capable, I'm pretty sure that vesa and fbdev are neither, but modesetting would be
<mlankhorst> so... no longer true :p
<RAOF> Oh, I don't mean X.
<RAOF> I don't really care if X doesn't start in recovery mode; that's not what it's for :)
<mlankhorst> yeah but it kills any hope of having failsafe-x working
<RAOF> Only if we have nomodeset set, right?
<mlankhorst> yeah
<mlankhorst> but I'm wondering if we shouldn't simply add a 'noaccel' to kernel instead
<RAOF> Failsafe-x is only really important to kick in when the user boots normally, but X doesn't otherwise work.
<RAOF> “noaccel” doesn't fix the case of “my screen turns off as soon as I start booting”
<mlankhorst> true
<RAOF> If we need to change recovery mode so that it doesn't try to start X, then that's what we should do.
<bryceh> tjaalton, godaddy fail.
<tjaalton> bryceh: ah
<tjaalton> hum, should i915_dri work on >965gm?
<tjaalton> meaning, could I still bisect what broke it
<RAOF> I don't believe so
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> yup, fails
<tjaalton> forcing i915 results in a nice hang/crash
<RAOF> Doesn't surprise me :)
<tjaalton> had to try :)
<mlankhorst> RAOF: yeah but I mean, wouldn't blacklist.drm=1 or something be better?
<RAOF> mlankhorst: Yes, it would.
<tjaalton> cool, llvmpipe crash reproduced
<tjaalton> by closing a firefox window..
<tjaalton> *compiz crash
<mlankhorst> RAOF: hm, the official way would be modprobe.blacklist=i915,nouveau,radeon then instead, in that case it will not load any of the drivers unless you start X
<mlankhorst> I'll check if failsafe-x would cause it to load or not
<mlankhorst> RAOF: it seems to have worked
<tjaalton> heh, looks like we get to close all/most of the i8xx bugs, since the kernel requires pae support from the cpu
<mlankhorst> hm all ddx drivers finished?
<mlankhorst> guess I'll copy it over
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: well I re-pushed most packages now to the ppa
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: cool
<tjaalton> and oh how sick gnome-settings-daemon is in handling the touchpad enable/disable state..
<tjaalton> and how synaptics is sick in having two properties for disabling the device..
<mlankhorst> O_O
<tjaalton> xinput disable/enable touches "Device Enabled" property, but g-s-d touches both that and "Synaptics Off" property
<tjaalton> so once they get off sync you don't have a touchpad anymore
<mlankhorst> can you touch the the synaptics on property if the device is xi disabled?
<tjaalton> yes
<tjaalton> so you can reset the value and get it back
<tjaalton> wtf, a crash
<tjaalton> ahah, don't have the patch for that
<tjaalton> also "disable while typing doesn't seem to work at all
<tjaalton> +"
<tjaalton> hah, barking at the wrong tree.. it's acpi-support
<tjaalton> /etc/acpi/asus-touchpad.sh and g-s-d fighting
<tjaalton> both being triggered
 * mlankhorst is fighting lockdep itself, more fun :)
<maxb> Short of actually installing it and seeing if it works, is there a better way to tell if quantal has a working fglrx?
<tjaalton> that it refuses to install
 * maxb sadly has a laptop which overheats dreadfully without the proprietary driver
<tjaalton> you should use a stable release then
<tjaalton> because fglrx is broken every release
<maxb> I am aware of this. Hence looking to time my upgrade to ASAP after a working fglrx arrives
<tjaalton> like after quantal is released? :)
<maxb> If absolutely necessary, yes. But I can hope.
<mlankhorst> well just did a nouveau ddx 1.0.2 release \o/
<tjaalton> nice, and I pushed intel 2.20.7 to git
<mlankhorst> ah great, I'll push nouveau too which gives us some parts that are prime capable
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: you should be able to pick upload nouveau from debian-experimental now?
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: yup see it
<mlankhorst> was a bit of work to get right :)
<tjaalton> noticed :)
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: ok so should I upload these?
<mlankhorst> yeah :)
<tjaalton> the watch file needed updating
<tjaalton> uploaded
<tjaalton> both
<tjaalton> time to update my laptop to quantal I guess.. bugs I'm still seeing with precise are also on quantal, so.. :)
<tjaalton> plus the hybrid crack to test
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: yeah I need to bug airlied for the hack that makes the x server automatically bind it
<tjaalton> he sent it to xorg-devel@
<mlankhorst> oh indeed he has :)
<mlankhorst> my previous bugging was succesful then, can you test it?
<tjaalton> I'll test it once it's finished, yeah
<tjaalton> the upgrade
<tjaalton> some time later this evening
<tjaalton> "mixed non-coinstallable and coinstallable package instances present"
<tjaalton> stopped there
<mlankhorst> is that english?
<tjaalton> from dpkg
<jcristau> bleh.  precise makes gitk look like crap because xfonts-{100,75}dpi got moved to universe.
<tjaalton> looks ok here
<mlankhorst> jcristau: add recommends for those to gitk? :D
<jcristau> no
<jcristau> gitk is client side.  these fonts are server side.
<mlankhorst> I didn't even notice though, gitk looks like crap in either case :)
<tjaalton> it uses some antialiased fonts here
<mlankhorst> I mean it clashes horribly with the rest of my desktop
<tjaalton> ah
<tjaalton> that's tk for you :)
<jcristau> well the rest of my desktop is a bunch of xterms, so..
#ubuntu-x 2012-09-13
<mlankhorst> I may or may not have woken up from a dream about the lockdep self-test functions I was writing for the reservation code..
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: how do we tell? :)
<tjaalton> btw, nice proposal from aritger about a new opengl abi, and how it should fix the alternatives mess we have now
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: well usually I wake up at a certain time, if I wake up earlier it may indicate something like that :-)
<Sarvatt> mlankhorst: thats a crappy dream, a good one would have danvet looking at it and fixing it for you :P
<Sarvatt> tjaalton: yeah that was a great read, will solve so many headaches
<Sarvatt> also reinforced /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 being ABI we're not conforming to..
<RAOF> Where's this discussion?
<Sarvatt> mesa-dev
<RAOF> (Also, yeah, we should really have libGL.so.1 available) ☺
<Sarvatt> mid.gmane.org/20120912210932.GI3318@parker.nvidia.com
<mlankhorst> So nvidia finally acknowledges drivers that aren't nvidia's own exists? :D
<mlankhorst> (like i915, radeon)
<RAOF> Looks very interesting.
<tjaalton> oh right, we don't have .so.1 in any direct path..
<mlankhorst> why do we use ld.so.conf hacks though instead of debian alternatives? is it because that one fails on multiarch?
<tjaalton> we use alternatives, the ld.so.conf files
<LLStarks> bug 1050202 looks so sexy.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1050202 in x11-xserver-utils (Ubuntu) "Cherrypick xrandr list providers to complete DRI2 offloading graphics stack" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1050202
<Sarvatt> mlankhorst: feel like doing an xorg/app/xrandr release? :P
<LLStarks> Sarvatt, will the ddx's make the beta 2 freeze?
<Sarvatt> already did
<LLStarks> oh cool
<Sarvatt> tjaalton uploaded them yesterday
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hi try build ./auto-xorg-git -p xserver-xorg-video-ati from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/xorg-server/xorg-pkg-tools/view/head:/README.auto-xorg-git. get error http://pastebin.com/HFDFM13j What i missed ?
<Sarvatt> JohnDoe_71Rus: sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-video-ati?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Sarvatt: Thx. But the same output. ubuntu server 10.04
<Sarvatt> you need lucid-backports enabled and manually installing dh-autoreconf in that case
<Sarvatt> its going to be a pain, not sure it even works with lucid's xserver, if it does you'll need libdrm updated for sure
<ajmitch> would an nvidia driver prerelease like 304.48 be uploaded to quantal?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Sarvatt: Thx.  http://pastebin.com/UXWAGhK3 but enother err
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Depending on what needed to build?
<tjaalton> meh, is there a gcal to subscibe to in order to get the release schedule on my calendar?-)
<tjaalton> oh, still a week to go until b2 freeze
<LLStarks> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/ubuntu-release-calendar/
<tjaalton> erappleman: cool, thanks :)
<tjaalton> ok, testing the gpu-autobind patch..
<Sarvatt> wish i got a t430s instead of an x1 carbon so i could mess with it too
<tjaalton> haha
<tjaalton> so you got it already?
<Sarvatt> tomorrow, 1 month later, many delays
<tjaalton> return it
<erappleman> >Now at patch 602_autoconfig.diff
<Sarvatt> i called to return it and they shipped mine while i was on the phone :P 15% restocking fee to return it
<erappleman> let's see if this works with unity, xfce, shell, whatever
<erappleman> building xorg server is a pita, i have to sideload ltmain.sh during autogen
<erappleman> since it gets removed
<tjaalton> i've had no problems building it
<erappleman> i'm building from apt-source using dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b
<tjaalton> build from the git branch
<erappleman> ubuntu x git?
<tjaalton> yes
<tjaalton> well, debian pkg-xorg
<tjaalton> ubuntu branch
<Sarvatt> JohnDoe_71Rus: so you're getting stuck because of xsf dh helper not being available which was added after lucid, try taking the debian/ directory from x-x-v-ati in the lucid package, then dropping it in a newer checkout and disabling all the patches in debian/patches/series, you're still going to need a libdrm update that will break the package manager though without some accounting for the old libdrm-nouveau1 :(
<RAOF> Hm. Should try that on the ati hybrid lappy
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Sarvatt: so hard ... I want to build a new driver, because after update cairo-dock does not start in gl mode
<tjaalton> RAOF: need a newer ddx from git. wonder when they'll do a new release..
<RAOF> Heh
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Radeon HD 46xx or HD47xx series I do not remember
<tjaalton> damn quantal, mismatch of the local dns cache address in resolv.conf & dnsmasqd
<Sarvatt> JohnDoe_71Rus: yeah I dont recommend it at all, if anything updating to 12.04 is really worth it
<tjaalton> (127.0.0.1 vs. 127.0.1.1)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> I tried to build from git. and run cairo with the builded files it worked. But I want to get a deb
<JohnDoe_71Rus> yet have a problem with wifi AP at 12.04. can not update
<erappleman> raof, really curious how deucher and airlie aren't releasing a new stable -ati. intel and nouveau beat em to the punch
<RAOF> -ati goes ages without a release.
<RAOF> So we end up pretty much ignoring their releases and just taking what looks good from git.
<tjaalton> so it's probably time for that again :)
<RAOF> Indeed :)
<Sarvatt> erappleman: easy, ship git in fedora, http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/cgit/xorg-x11-drv-ati.git/log/?h=f18
<mlankhorst> oh modesetting 0.5.0 is released
<tjaalton> orly? :)
<erappleman> Sarvatt, fedora is upstream for -ati? no sid/experimental?
<mlankhorst> yeah asked airlied yesterday if I could do a release for prime, so finally did it
<Sarvatt> mailserver is lagging
<Sarvatt> no tag on xorg-commit, no announce :P
<mlankhorst> asdf
<mlankhorst> stupid git-push, it pushed something now, not sure what
<tjaalton> nothing happened when I plugged in the dp cable :(
<tjaalton> where's my xrandr 1.4
<Sarvatt> i saw your push but cant find and record of it, sure its just mail lagging
<mlankhorst> woops, I accidentally pushed the debian tag to there somehow
<tjaalton> the log also has "(EE) NOUVEAU(G0): Error creating GPU channel: -19"
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: yeah gpu acceleration is disabled then
<Sarvatt> git tag -d xserver-xorg-video-modesetting 0.3.0-1! :P
<tjaalton> oh pushed a debian tag there :)
<mlankhorst> Sarvatt: remotely?
<Sarvatt> oops forgot a - there before 0.3.0-1, then push after :P
<RAOF> tjaalton: What gpu are you on - is that the T420s with the nvd9 that doesn't quite work properly?
<tjaalton> RAOF: yes
<tjaalton> how is it not working?
<tjaalton> I've not used it much
<tjaalton> the nvidia one
<Sarvatt> tjaalton: dont have discrete turned on in the bios maybe?
<RAOF> Last time I tried - which was some time ago - nouveau didn't have the ctxprogs to do accel. And my understanding from lurking in #nouveau is that this is still the case. Plus some interesting extra bits.
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: nouveau gets loaded, optimus turned on
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: because on some cards it's buggy
<tjaalton> ahh right
<mlankhorst> s/some/most/
<tjaalton> well I'd be happy to get something on the monitor :)
<tjaalton> but don't have xrandr 1.4 to kick it manually
<RAOF> tjaalton: ...also, before the laptop died, I found that nouveau didn't know how to drive the DP port on the nvd9  :)
<tjaalton> so in my case the autobind patch isn't that useful?
<tjaalton> RAOF: ha, ok that would explain things
<erappleman> prime is still buggy. i have pretty much every new patch from dri-devel and xorg-devel, but everything still renders white if it renders at all.
<RAOF> But I did submit an mmiotrace of nvidia setting up a DP connection, and darktama was working on it, so that might actually work now.
<Sarvatt> too bad that laptop died :(
<RAOF> Also, DP→{HDMI,DVI} worked; it was just native DP that didn't.
<RAOF> Yeah, that laptop was the bees knees.
<mlankhorst> RAOF: btw you can still work on radeon if you want to, that part is still not done :D
 * RAOF may be a bit busy to hack on radeon :)
<tjaalton> oh well, attaching the dvi with a dongle crashed the xserver
<RAOF> mlankhorst: It's the cross-gpu synchronisation that's not done yet, right? You should be able to do DRI2 offload on radeon?
<RAOF> tjaalton: Progress!
<mlankhorst> RAOF: yeah, I was working on some lockdep stuff
<tjaalton> :)
<mlankhorst> lockdep should complain if you mess up your reservations
<Sarvatt> if you have the patch mlankhorst dreamt of last night
<mlankhorst> hey I had most of it working right before I went to bed
<tjaalton> unplugging crashed it as well
<RAOF> Both sides of hotpulg work!
<mlankhorst> anyone feels like uploading modesetting 0.5.0?
<tjaalton> sure
<mlankhorst> that should just leave -ati only being prime incapable then :-)
<tjaalton> uploaded
<tjaalton> get a nice bootsplash image on the display hooked to nouveau
<erappleman> wish i could do that
<erappleman> hdmi is connected to intel
<mlankhorst> getting there, slowly
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: wanna release xrandr 1.4?-)
<RAOF> What's needed over an existing quantal install for playing around with prime? New -ati, new -intel, ??? ...?
<tjaalton> btw, the dp-dvi dongle gets super hot..
<tjaalton> just new -ati
<RAOF> That's not an active dp-dvi, is it?
<tjaalton> no
<tjaalton> testing 3.6rc to see if dp works
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: I think airlied should
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> i'll build it from git to see how it works
<tjaalton> we can also dump the current git to x11-xserver-utils/xrandr if we want
<tjaalton> sigh, forgot again how to disable multiarch on quantal
<tjaalton> removing /etc/dpkg/dpkg.conf.d/multiarch isn't enough
<tjaalton> dunno how it keeps coming back on the chroot
<tjaalton> powertop isn't too happy on quantal, calculates the power consumption wrong
<tjaalton> i doubt it's taking 1,6W with nouveau loaded :)
<tjaalton> hmm, might be decimal fail
<mlankhorst> found a case lockdep doesn't handle, maybe I throw too much at it :-)
<mlankhorst> so awesome though :D
<tjaalton> hmm, semi-success with dp on 3.6rc
<tjaalton> [   66.509680] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DDC responded, but no EDID for DP-1
<RAOF> Ah. hybrid radeon lappy doesn't prime, because radeon's not hooked up to any outputs so it gets unloaded.
<RAOF> Oh, well.
<tjaalton> ah.. 
<mlankhorst> enough lockdep for now
<tjaalton> great, intel refuses to recognize my monitor now
<mlankhorst> 'what monitor' ;)
<tjaalton> indeed..
<tjaalton> ha, monitor fail
<tjaalton> nouveau got it so confused that I had to pull the power plug too
<tjaalton> and compiz fail, every window was maximized when I got it back
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: bugs? 
<mlankhorst> I suppose so
<tjaalton> bzr fun.. "different rich-root support"
<tjaalton> so I won't push it then
<mlankhorst> bzr kind of makes me want to track down that git client for it again
<tjaalton> eh, another try and it succeeded
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: does the reference patch for autobinding work?
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: not sure, what should it do?-)
<tjaalton> besides, no acceleration here so..
<mlankhorst> oh thought you were testing with it
<mlankhorst> just binds everything to the first display
<tjaalton> I have it running
<mlankhorst> without the need to do it manually
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> trying to figure out how to driver the external screen
<tjaalton> -r
<tjaalton> anyone with an intel 915/945 willing to bisect mesa?
<tjaalton> guess I just need to build seven sets of packages then :)
<mlankhorst> hehe :)
<tjaalton> hum?
 * mlankhorst imagines someone bisecting through a launchpad ppa
<tjaalton> ah
<tjaalton> how the heck can "c8a86f717f8e302 mesa: move IS_NEGATIVE() and DIFFERENT_SIGNS() to macros.h" break i915?
<bryceh> mlankhorst, heh - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Blueprints/FriendlyGitBisection
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: USE_IEEE not being defined or something?
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: maybe.. main/macros.h is included anyway
<tjaalton> hmm
<tjaalton> intel_mipmap_tree.c: In function 'intel_miptree_alloc_mcs':
<tjaalton> intel_mipmap_tree.c:796:37: warning: 'format' may be used uninitialized in this function [-Wmaybe
<tjaalton> -uninitialized]
<tjaalton> nah
<tjaalton> less guessing, more building
<mlankhorst> hehe :)
 * mlankhorst is thinking of using RCU to remove a set of locks
<tjaalton> nice, can update mesa again.. maybe not tomorrow though
#ubuntu-x 2012-09-14
<Sarvatt> mlankhorst: no quantal in winehq? :(
<Sarvatt> finally updated
<Sarvatt> jeeze having a DE up in 3 seconds is nuts, sata3 ssd's are really worth it
<bjsnider> it takes me about 8 secs in precise, is quantal faster?
<Sarvatt> maybe its quantal, not sure
<bjsnider> i've got an intel 520 here, very fast
<Sarvatt> upgraded from a sandybridge macbook air to a thinkpad x1 carbon with a 2x faster ssd and now its 3 instead of 7
<bjsnider> home is mounted on the ssd too?
<Sarvatt> one big drive yeah
<bjsnider> ok, maybe that's it, because i've only got root on the ssd here
<bjsnider> maybe i should mount more of home on the ssd
<Sarvatt> just going by [     3.063] X.Org X Server 1.13.0 and wifi being ready 5 seconds into the boot in dmesg, takes me way longer to type a password to actually log in
<Sarvatt> X is up 7 seconds in in the macbook air
<Sarvatt> other laptop has a crappy broadcom that needs the proprietary driver to work that takes way longer to associate, might have something to do with it seeming more laggy
<bjsnider> crappy broadcom, but you repeat yourself
<tjaalton> ha, darktama closed the nvd9 dp bug after i sub'd to it, saying it's supported. need to file a new bug then
<RAOF> Heh
<Sarvatt> tjaalton: supported on 3.7 after the rewrite?
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: no, 3.5
<tjaalton> it almost works, just claims there's no edid
<tjaalton> but testing with just the discrete I got it hung with 3.6rc and then it confused the monitor so bad that I had to pull the power plug
<RAOF> Awesome!
<Sarvatt> tjaalton: sounds like typical DP fare
<tjaalton> with debug output I could see the modes, but in the end nouveau would just throw in the towel
<Sarvatt> i've had to pull the battery and hold power for 2 minutes to drain the backup on every eDP system at some point :P
<mlankhorst> Sarvatt: erm the quantal package for wine is the same as precise, so just set it to precise
<mlankhorst> I just didn't want to upload twice
<Sarvatt> mlankhorst: but but its compiled with gcc-4.6, thats blasphemy for phoronix
<RAOF> What? Not compiled with clang?!?!?!!1111
 * ricotz is pushing nvidia 304.48 to xedgers
<Sarvatt> no -ffruit-loops by default from 4.7 :(
<Sarvatt> yeah its no big deal, thats how the wine ppa has always worked, quantal doesnt go in till after it releases :P
<mlankhorst> oh it's mostly laziness really
<mlankhorst> I cba to do the extra work
<ricotz> mlankhorst, hi, there is no extra work though
<ricotz> ;)
<ricotz> just a dch and debuild -S -sd
<mlankhorst> ^extra work
<Sarvatt> there was when ia32-libs was a thing
<Sarvatt> ricotz: i'm almost thinking no xserver 1.13 in edgers for precise, what do you think?
<Sarvatt> not much point when it will be in the backport ppa
<mlankhorst> just alter the scripts to rename *ducks*
<Sarvatt> and 12.04.2 come jan
<ricotz> Sarvatt, hmm, i see, updating the 1.12 package might be useful then
<mlankhorst> xorg-server-crack-edgers
<Sarvatt> thats easier, just reuse the old debian/ from the current one once a month or something :)
<mlankhorst> oops, need to copy the prime xxv's over
<Sarvatt> i woulda said noone would notice if you just left it but yeah people thought we were on mesa 8.x in quantal because of that ppa
<mlankhorst> there, now qbp has prime, assuming we get xrandr updated in time and/or the autobind server patch
<mlankhorst> yeah I'll update it
<Sarvatt> i dont know how you're updating it so hesitant to
<mlankhorst> ...?
<Sarvatt> dont want to screw it up :)
<mlankhorst> I don't understand what you mean there
<Sarvatt> oh you already updated it all, was just wanting to update it last week when things changed a lot in quantal but didnt want to step on any toes
<mlankhorst> yeah don't worry about that, I do need to push the changed scripts though :)
<mlankhorst> -extraversion="~precise1~ppa3"
<mlankhorst> +extraversion="~precise1~ppa4"
<Sarvatt> which scripts?
<Sarvatt> ah in xorg-pkg-tools, how did i miss that
<mlankhorst> you didn't think I would do it by hand did you? :p
<mlankhorst> only xorg and xorg-lts-quantal, but I need to update those still
<Sarvatt> blob naming might be a PITA
<ricotz> i dont think blob needs to be renamed
<Sarvatt> need to somehow move people from nvidia-current-updates onto nvidia-current-updates-quantal
<mlankhorst> Sarvatt: no, we just make nvidia-current-updates work for both..
<Sarvatt> true
<mlankhorst> iirc that was a bit harder for fglrx though
<Sarvatt> artifical abi restrictions are a thing of the past all the sudden, where tseliot made them provide multiple ones
<mlankhorst> but hey if that plan fails it's going into the rename bin
<Sarvatt> not sure he made 304.xx provide xserver 1.13's abi in -updates in the precise-proposed one though
<Sarvatt> but still people would need to be moved from nvidia-current to nvidia-current-updates
<mlankhorst> yeah nvidia-current-updates might need provides: nvidia conflicts nvidia to join the rest
<Sarvatt> would be nice if the transition from nvidia-current to nvidia-current-updates was automatic somehow, needs to be
<mlankhorst> add those conflicts and provides, and it will be..
<mlankhorst> or at least probably, not 100% sure
<Sarvatt> post release, upload another nvidia-current moving people over to -updates? good idea
<Sarvatt> except some people want to stay with a working driver
<mlankhorst> I don't think it will be impossible
<mlankhorst> don't forget, the rest of the stack already works in a similar way
<Sarvatt> best we can do is keep people on a long term support branch, its silly to stay on one driver forever imo
<mlankhorst> yeah I plan on just making the old one the default, so if people update they just have to update to newer nvidia driver first, or afterwards
<Sarvatt> its really crappy the first lts backport wont even be useful :(
<Sarvatt> being done for haswell, but quantal wont work
<Sarvatt> limited to the kernel though, we'll have to ship 3.7 or 3.8 even with quantal userspace
<mlankhorst> you say that as if it's a bad thing
<mlankhorst> would rather test while it's less useful than when it's really a must have
<Sarvatt> it was a must have weeks ago, we have a bunch of OEM haswells people are freaking out about :)
<mlankhorst> so do what we always do, backport drm into current kernel?
<mlankhorst> :D
<Sarvatt> oems dont pay for that to happen, everything has to be SRUed :P
<mlankhorst> business as usual then :-)
<Sarvatt> yep
<Sarvatt> every tock is a problem apparently
<RAOF> That's been the general case, yes.
<RAOF> Although I don't think the GPU side is actually following the tick/tock cadence the same way.
<mlankhorst> it's tocktock
<RAOF> Probably because the GPU world moves faster.
<Sarvatt> sandybridge we shipped with no acceleration at all in 10.10
<RAOF> But it did support KMS! That's a pretty neat feature :)
<mlankhorst> well with llvmpipe fallback I don't know how useful it is to only support kms
<RAOF> Actually, kms + llvmpipe on haswell will probably be reasonably useable :)
<mlankhorst> oh I mean that last time I tried llvmpipe glitched quite badly
<RAOF> Ah. I think unity's fixed that.
<RAOF> If not, they know *exactly* what they need to do to fix it.
<Sarvatt> yeah pretty sure i saw them mention a ccsm change that fixed llvmpipe compiz a few weeks ago
<Sarvatt> in the cirrus kvm bug
<mlankhorst> ah :-)
<Sarvatt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1021104
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1021104 in Compiz Core "Severe damage artefacts and flickering when using LLVMpipe" [Medium,Triaged]
<tjaalton> unity is better, but compiz still crashes quite easily with llvmpipe
<Sarvatt> tseliot: have you given any thought to the q-lts-backports ubuntu-x-swat ppa that is going to go into q after release? -updates drivers you upload to precise need to provide newer abis if they support it for that i think
<tseliot> Sarvatt: nvidia-current-updates is already in proposed (same version as the one in quantal), as for the rest, we don't have drivers which support the new ABI yet
<Sarvatt> nvidia-current-updates in proposed does, does the precise-proposed one provide the xserver 1.13 abi too?
<Sarvatt> somehow blobs are going to need to work with all of that, its going to be a headache
<tjaalton> new abi support can be added as soon as the driver (properly) supports it, despite the release it's targeted at
<tjaalton> hope that was engrish
<tseliot> Sarvatt: we have 304.43-0ubuntu0.1 in precise-proposed but I'll have to hardcode the ABI there too
<tjaalton> you have to hardcode the supported abi's in every release since it started :)
<tjaalton> *since the package started to hardcode the abi
<Sarvatt> going to be extra weird with nvidia-304 starting next release
<tjaalton> how so?
<Sarvatt> they're already at 306.xx on the windows side after dropping 6xxx and 7xxx
<tseliot> also the 304.xx is gonna be a legacy driver...
<Sarvatt> somehow transitioning people on 6 and 7xxx using nvidia-current to the new nvidia-304 package, don't even see how thats possible
<tseliot> shall I call it nvidia-304?
<tseliot> it would make sense
<Sarvatt> well you already set that precident with 96 and 173
<tseliot> right
<tseliot> but no, transitioning won't be easy unless we add some code in Update manager (as we did in the past)
<mlankhorst> :(
<RAOF> tseliot: We should really have a debian/supported_abis file for the nvidia/fglrx drivers and generate the Depends from that :)
 * ogra_ thought you can do that with a var like ${slib:depends}
<ogra_> *shlib
<tseliot> RAOF: that's a good idea. Are there any other packages that do this already or would I have to write new code for it?
<RAOF> tseliot: You'd need to write new code for it, I think.
<tseliot> ok
<mlankhorst> I don't see how updating some other file instead of control would help matters?
<RAOF> tseliot: I don't suppose there's an easy way to *automatically* discover what ABIs are supported?
<tseliot> mlankhorst: right now we update the debian rules which, in turn, uses debian/control.in to generate debian/control
<mlankhorst> can't you just use a simple .vars file?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> Well, ish.
<ogra_> what about ${xviddriver:Depends}, couldnt that just include the abi ?
<RAOF> ogra_: It does; but the binary drivers support more than one ABI.
<tseliot> RAOF: I'm not sure, maybe I should see if there's something we can extract from their README file
<ogra_> RAOF, well, they will only support one in one distro release :)
<RAOF> So we want to Depends: xorg-video-11 | xorg-video-10 | xorg-video-13 | ...
<ogra_> why ?
<ogra_> your xorg will only provide one ABI anyway
<tjaalton> tseliot: you can't automate that part..
<RAOF> Partially because it's a more accurate description of their dependencies. Partially because I don't think we particularly want to rename+backport the nvidia packages, so having them be forward-compatible is pretty nice.
<tjaalton> tseliot: knowing what happened last time
<tseliot> tjaalton: yes, it's better if we are in control
<tjaalton> xserver has debian/serverminver, similar plumbing would work with the blobs
<tjaalton> so debian/control has ${blob:Provides} and debian/rules then replaces that with some string
<tseliot> tjaalton: that's just for one ABI though
<ogra_> RAOF, apart from the fact that nvidia rarely even keeps up (or is ahead) with the ABi i would agree :) 
<tseliot> the serverminver
<tjaalton> tseliot: I meant the mechanism
 * ogra_ is still waiting for a tegra release that supports more than ABI 12
<tjaalton> have a file with the abi's, then rules replaces a string in control
<tseliot> tjaalton: right, I'll see how that works and  see if I can reuse the code
<RAOF> tjaalton, tseliot: Have a file with the abis, and then a rules fragment that dumps them in .substvars.
<RAOF> That's more idiomatic; that's how ${shlibs:Depends} et al are done.
<tjaalton> hmm right the xserver example was something else :)
<tseliot> either way it's fine by me
<tjaalton> use what RAOF suggested
<RAOF> gen-abi-substvars: cat substvars >> nvidia-current.substvars ☺
<tseliot> ok then
<ogra_> RAOF, that would brak on the smiley :P
<ogra_> *break
<RAOF> Lies! dash is perfectly capable of writing to utf-8 filenames!
<tseliot> :D
<mlankhorst> ugh guess i better work on my presentation
<tjaalton> about?
<mlankhorst> optimus
<tjaalton> of course..
<mlankhorst> and all the kerne lcrap I've been working on I suppose
<mlankhorst> ok the xorg-server patch for autobinding seems to work on my laptop
<mlankhorst> can someone push out a new xorg-server version?
<tjaalton> what's there?
<tjaalton> oh that
<tjaalton> forgot the udev patch, but I have it here..
<tjaalton> need to run though
<tjaalton> next week is soon enough :)
<mlankhorst> hehe sure
#ubuntu-x 2012-09-15
<smartboyhw> Hi guys
<shadeslayer> tjaalton: fwiw I compiled a custom kernel for my macbook pro, everything just works now :)
<shadeslayer> ( ofcourse, I disabled the discrete graphics )
<tjaalton> shadeslayer: nice
<shadeslayer> yeah, *finally* have compositing
<shadeslayer> and everything is buttery smooth
<tjaalton> are the patches upstream now?
<shadeslayer> some of the hunks failed to apply on 3.6
<shadeslayer> so I guess some of it has been upstreamed
<shadeslayer> 3.4.10 doesn't have the patches
<tjaalton> ok
#ubuntu-x 2012-09-16
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hi. Is anybody home? :)
#ubuntu-x 2013-09-10
<Prf_Jakob> Hmm I'm trying to use the xorg-pkg-tools to build packages for libdrm and mesa.
<Prf_Jakob> on raring
<Prf_Jakob> but they fail for various different reasons.
<Prf_Jakob> ./auto-xorg-git -fn -p libdrm -a 0ubuntu0bwh -d origin/debian-experimental -r gutsy -w <path>
<Prf_Jakob> failes because it can't merge origin/debian-experimental
<Prf_Jakob> that was the line that "xorg-pkg-all.sh" script used.
<Sarvatt> its extremely clunky and undocumented, you want ./auto-xorg-git -r saucy -g -a 0ubuntu0bwh -d origin/debian-unstable -t '+' -p libdrm for libdrm though, mesa isn't working with xorg-pkg-tools at the moment because the patches against the packaging to make git work hasn't been updated in awhile
<Prf_Jakob> ah okay
<Prf_Jakob> if I'm on raring should I do "-r raring" or will that fail?
<Sarvatt> -r raring is fine, just sets the release in debian/changelog (what release it'll build for in a ppa)
<Sarvatt> with multiarch you really want to be using a ppa to build things since you'll need i386 and amd64 packages to have the same version
<Prf_Jakob> ah okay thanks
<Prf_Jakob> hmm
<Sarvatt> unless you dont use wine/steam/whatever
<Prf_Jakob> not really
<Prf_Jakob> okay I got a error but it continued...
<Sarvatt> there's a guy doing 9.3 mesa releases, https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/graphics-drivers/ 
<Prf_Jakob> first it complains about detatched heads when checking out origin/debian-unstalbe
<Sarvatt> urg, he didn't bump the libxatracker1 package name after the soname change... thats going to cause problems
<Prf_Jakob> dh: unable to load addon autoreconf: Can't locate Debian/Debhelper/Sequence/autoreconf.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.14.2 /usr/local/share/perl/5.14.2 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.14 /usr/share/perl/5.14 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at (eval 20) line 2.
<Prf_Jakob> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at (eval 20) line 2.
<Sarvatt> Prf_Jakob: sudo apt-get build-dep libdrm
<Sarvatt> you dont have dh-autoreconf installed, that should grab it
<Prf_Jakob> thanks
<Prf_Jakob> Sarvatt: oh right :/
<Sarvatt> it also doesn't error out gracefully, might have to rm -r libdrm or fakeroot debian/rules clean inside the libdrm dir before running it again
<Prf_Jakob> ah okay
<Prf_Jakob> okay its build libdrm now at least
<Prf_Jakob> ugh can I skip the signing step?
<Prf_Jakob> or do I need to setup a key?
<Sarvatt> not if you want it in a ppa?
<Prf_Jakob> I just want to hand the packages to somebody
<Sarvatt> oh its just making a source package for upload, you want to debuild -uc -us -b inside the libdrm dir to actually build the binaries
<Sarvatt> dont need to sign
<Prf_Jakob> I guesss I can edit the script for that
<Prf_Jakob> oh hey it builds
<Prf_Jakob> well libdrm built
<Sarvatt> i'll try to get mesa git with auto-xorg-git beaten into shape soon and ping you when its ready Prf_Jakob, really busy with baytrail intel fun this afternoon though
<Sarvatt> Prf_Jakob: is it git or 9.2 branch you're interested in?
<Prf_Jakob> Sarvatt: yupp, just changing the debuild line got me binaries straight out of the script.
<Prf_Jakob> Sarvatt: let me double check
#ubuntu-x 2014-09-08
<mdeslaur> could someone from the X team please add the appropriate udev rule to xserver-xorg-video-vmware to fix bug 1365336
<ubottu> bug 1365336 in fglrx-installer-updates (Ubuntu) "Lightdm update=No desktop" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365336
<mdeslaur> I can test if someone has a udev rule they need to try
<eridu> hey x-team, is this the correct place to discuss bugs in graphics drivers, or is the kernel channel more appropriate?
<eridu> I just filed this bug against the Radeon (open-source) driver and would really appreciate eyes on it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/1366879
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1366879 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "external monitor flicker in radeon driver on RV710/M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4530/4570/545v]" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-x 2014-09-11
<waddlesplash> hi, I'm not sure if I have a bug or not. I just had the system lock up, the only thing that responded was the mouse cursor
<waddlesplash> Kubuntu 14.10 beta 1, plasma 5
<waddlesplash> NVIDIA 331 (proprietary, obviously)
#ubuntu-x 2014-09-12
<waddlesplash> oh, never mind
<dholbach> Sarvatt: thanks for responding on the bug so quickly
<dholbach> I have virtualbox 4.3.14-dfsg-1build1 installed
<dholbach> shall I test anything else?
<Sarvatt> hmm, not sure about virtualbox. debfx: any idea why the rebuilt virtualbox is still trying to use the old xserver video abi?
<Sarvatt> re: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+bug/1368784
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1368784 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "Utopic Virtualbox guest gets only up to resolution of 640x480" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> you're right though, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/184477523/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-i386.virtualbox_4.3.14-dfsg-1build1_UPLOADING.txt.gz says "Depends: ... xorg-video-abi-18, ..."
<Sarvatt> just a guess, but are you using virtualbox-guest-additions-iso?
<dholbach> hm, it doesn't seem to make a difference if I use the package or not 
<Sarvatt> was just asking because of https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=756819, looks like that ones broken since its a bunch of binaries but virtualbox-guest-x11 should work
<ubottu> Debian bug 756819 in virtualbox-guest-additions-iso "no support for xorg-xserver 1.16" [Important,Open]
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> I'll play around with it a bit more and let you know how it goes
<dholbach> debfx, Sarvatt, I reinstalled the vm, played around with multiple virtualbox package configurations, unfortunately I didn't get it to work
#ubuntu-x 2015-09-07
<pombreda> Hiya, I wonder if this bug that I reported for the kernel should be reported instead as an X bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1480615
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1480615 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Dell Latitude E6540] ALPS touchpad and buttons work only in a single window." [Medium,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-x 2015-09-11
<sitter> ahoy ahoy. intel driver is currently built with SNA which makes plasmashell blow up as described here https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-distro-packagers/2015-August/000088.html
<sitter> we kinda sorta need this changed to UXA for 15.10 
<yofel> lp 1492037 for the record
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1492037 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Segmentation fault in brw_meta_fast_clear" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1492037
<tjaalton> sitter: heh, no
<sitter> well we have to do something
<tjaalton> file a bug so ickle can fix it
<tjaalton> upstream
<sitter> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=86281
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 86281 in Drivers/DRI/i965 "brw_meta_fast_clear (brw=brw@entry=0x7fffd4097a08, fb=fb@entry=0x7fffd40fa900, buffers=buffers@entry=2, partial_clear=partial_clear@entry=false)" [Critical,Reopened]
<sitter> it appears all very well documented for quite  while, yet not fixed
<tjaalton> yet you haven't noticed it before? sna has been the default for two years now
<sitter> *shrug*
<tjaalton> and that bug is against mesa
<sitter> so what are you telling me? that the problem is not a problem?
<tjaalton> no
<sitter> so what are we doing about this then?
<tjaalton> right now i'm having a beer by a lake, will have a look next week  but switching back to uxa is not an option
<sitter> ok thanks
<sitter> enjoy your beer
#ubuntu-x 2016-09-16
<tjaalton> RAOF: so i broke the mir egl patch? 
<tjaalton> haven't touched it since 12.0.1, and that was a simple rebase
<tjaalton> oh and is there hope to see it upstream during the next cycle?-)
<RAOF> tjaalton: Yeah, the code in dri2_egl_initialize changed around the patch, so the patch became incorrect.
<RAOF> tjaalton: Cross fingers, upstream. That requires that we finish MirRenderSurface, though, because that is a fundamental change.
<RAOF> I wonder if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1620934 is the same bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1620934 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "[regression] Starting in Mesa 12.0.2, Qt/QML apps don't render any more (logs say "QEGLPlatformContext: eglMakeCurrent failed: 3001")" [Critical,Confirmed]
<tjaalton> RAOF: could be
<tjaalton> actually probably not
<tjaalton> I think that's due to de695014eb6c819
<tjaalton> the crash is from e82567c02b3796c
<RAOF> I'm not sure that it is?
<tjaalton> +      return _eglError(EGL_BAD_MATCH, "eglMakeCurrent");
<RAOF> eglMakeCurrent seems to be failing with 0x3001, which is EGL_NOT_INITIALIZED.
<tjaalton> ah
<RAOF> EGL_BAD_MATCH would be 3009
<tjaalton> ok
<RAOF> Oh!
<RAOF> Yes, the fix *is* likely to fix that.
<RAOF> Because what was going wrong is that we fail to initialise the dri2_dpy ref_count to 1 in eglInitialize.
<RAOF> So when you do something that would decrement that refcount - like make a different context current - we destroy the display.
<RAOF> Which would likely result in EGL_NOT_INITIALIZED.
<tjaalton> oh I see what needs changing
<RAOF> Yup.
<RAOF> Would you like me to test that it fixes both bugs before pushing it, or just push it now? :)
<RAOF> break; rather than return.
<RAOF> And also remove the superfluous TestOnly check.
<tjaalton> I'm fine with whatever
<tjaalton> push to git, I'll merge 12.0.3 too and add a patch for llvm-3.9
<RAOF> OK. I'll push now then.
<tjaalton> then poke doko that we're good
<tjaalton> to switch
<RAOF> tjaalton: Now pushed to git. Enjoy!
<tjaalton> RAOF: great, thanks
<tjaalton> hmm, I'll drop the llvm migration from this upload.. it needs further work elsewhere
#ubuntu-x 2016-09-17
<furkan> tjaalton: is Xorg 1.19 RC1 (apparently releasing tomorrow) gonna hit the X Staging PPA?
<ricotz> ( oh broken nvidia blob ahead?!? )
<tjaalton> furkan: not sure
<tjaalton> it's not going in 16.10
#ubuntu-x 2017-09-13
<RAOF> tjaalton: Are you aware of the autopkgtest failures for xorg-server and mesa in xenial-proposed? Are you doing anything about them? :)
<tjaalton> RAOF: huh, not aware
<RAOF> tjaalton: See http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<tjaalton> ok, i'll check later
<tjaalton> well, the nvidia test has never passed..
<tjaalton> fwict
<tjaalton> not much better test history for update-manager
<tjaalton> have I ever mentioned how most of autopkgtests I've bumped into are an utter waste of time for devs? :P
<RAOF> Hm. Should probably quirk those off in lp:~ubuntu-sru/britney/hints-ubuntu-zesty
<RAOF> :)
<tjaalton> not to point any fingers, but the kde packages are the worst
<tjaalton> which is why i don't do more frequent uploads, because it takes a week to hand-hold the pkgs in
<tjaalton> RAOF: looks like update-manager got fixed since
<jcristau> tjaalton: might be a bias there because the ones that aren't an utter waste of time you don't bump into :)
<tjaalton> jcristau: true, like the ones I've added have never failed because of fairy dust or whatever :)
<tjaalton> s/because of/due to
<tjaalton> slight difference there
<tjaalton> or not, I'm tired
#ubuntu-x 2018-09-10
<alkisg> Hi, I have some schools with this graphics card: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation NV5 [Riva TNT2 Model 64 / Model 64 Pro] [10de:002d] (rev 15)
<alkisg> And it's causing this segfault in Ubuntu MATE 18.04: http://termbin.com/haem
<alkisg> It runs fine up to lightdm, but then when mate starts, xorg produces this segfault. Any parameters that I could try to work around it?
<tjaalton> NoAccel?
<alkisg> Thanks, trying...
<alkisg> Nah, the same :/
<alkisg> Trying with vesa...
<tjaalton> try uninstalling nouveau, then it should use modesetting
<alkisg> Ty, trying...
<alkisg> tjaalton: thank you, that worked, so I guess I can force modeset from xorg.conf if I don't want to uninstall nouveau (multiple clients netbooted from the same image)
<tjaalton> sure
<alkisg> I used to use "vesa" there, but it seems like that stopped working now?
<tjaalton> not sure if it works with kms
<alkisg> Hmm, this is what ltsp puts in xorg.conf, it used to work up to 16.04 but now in 18.04 it still loads nouveau:
<alkisg> Section "Device"    Identifier "Device0"         Driver "modeset"   EndSection
<tjaalton> you just said using modeset works?
<alkisg> If I uninstall nouveau, it's auto loaded
<alkisg> So modeset works fine if I apt purge nouveau
<tjaalton> ok
<alkisg> But if I try to specify Driver "modeset" in xorg.conf, it's not loaded, nouveau is, so it fails
<alkisg> So something changed in xorg.conf handling/syntax...
<tjaalton> the driver isn't called 'modeset'
<tjaalton> but modesetting
<tjaalton> man modesetting
<alkisg> Whoops, thanks, trying that
<alkisg> tjaalton: works fine, great, thank you. Should I report the nouveau segfault upstream?
<tjaalton> maybe
<tjaalton> if it's still broken on cosmic
<alkisg> I'll see if I can find such a card locally then, to be able to test more easily
<tjaalton> or just build the git version
<tjaalton> cosmic has the same release version
<tjaalton> git has some fixes that might help
<alkisg> OK, will do
<tjaalton> tseliot: hi, nvidia-340 needs fixing, and drop libGLESv1_CM.so.1
<tjaalton> which is now shipped by libgles1
<tjaalton> also on bionic
<tjaalton> proposed
<tjaalton> hmm, or add a diversion
<tjaalton> forgot this version doesn't support glvnd
<tjaalton> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libglvnd/+bug/1791542
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1791542 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-340 (Ubuntu) "package libglvnd-dev 1.0.0-2ubuntu2.1 failed to upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGLESv1_CM.so', which is also in package nvidia-340 340.107-0ubuntu0~gpu18.04.1" [Undecided,New]
<tseliot> tjaalton: we don't do alternatives any more in 340, so libGLESv1_CM.so.1 points to nvidia's binary
<tseliot> same as /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libEGL.so.1
<tjaalton> so handle it the same way as libEGL.so.1
<tjaalton> it doesn't use diversions either?
<tjaalton> wonder how it's installable if it would conflict with libegl1
<tjaalton> Setting up nvidia-340 (340.107-0ubuntu1) ...
<tjaalton> dpkg: warning: version '*-*' has bad syntax: version number does not start with digit
<tjaalton> dpkg: error: version '-' has bad syntax: revision number is empty
<tjaalton> on a cosmic chroot
<tjaalton> /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia-340.postinst: 121: /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia-340.postinst: update-initramfs: not found
<tjaalton> and it does use diversions
<tseliot> correct
<tseliot> It should be easily fixed
<tjaalton> yes, just add libGLESv1_CM.so.1 to the list of libs to divert
<tjaalton> in the preinst
<tseliot> and prerm, and postrm, because diversions are not to be trusted ;)
<tjaalton> right
<tseliot> tjaalton: nvidia-graphics-drivers-340 (340.107-0ubuntu2) has the change (in cosmic)
<tseliot> I need to backport that to bionic
<tjaalton> cool, thanks
#ubuntu-x 2018-09-11
<mamarley> ricotz: The latest Vulkan development driver is in https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+packages.
#ubuntu-x 2018-09-12
<alkisg> Could I `dpkg -i xserver-xorg-video-nouveau` from 16.04 to 18.04 to see if it fixes various showstopper issues that I see in ancient nvidia cards? Or would it break due to abi changes?
<alkisg> I mean, install the 16.04 package to 18.04
<tjaalton> no, you'll find that it won't install
<alkisg> Thank you :/
<KitsuWhooa> alkisg: which version of X is it?
<alkisg> KitsuWhooa: stock 18.04,  xserver-xorg-video-nouveau 1:1.0.15-2
<alkisg> The problems I've seen so far are xorg segfault/crashes, and scrambled lines in the physical output which do display fine over vnc though
<alkisg> In various old nvidia cards, e.g. tnt2, mx 400, mx 4000...
<KitsuWhooa> Hm, 18.04 has 1.19.6
<KitsuWhooa> Are the segfaults with acceleration enabled consistent?
<alkisg> KitsuWhooa: yes, and they are also consistent with NoAccel defined as well
<alkisg> http://termbin.com/haem
<alkisg> It boots fine up to lightdm, and crashes on login (where I assume things like compositing and opengl are used)
<KitsuWhooa> Ah, it's probably different to what I encountered
<alkisg> Maybe; I've seen tens of crashes and I assumed it was the same; maybe I've seen various different ones and haven't realized it yet
<KitsuWhooa> I had a similar backtrace with the s3 savage driver with acceleration enabled, and resolved it by re-enabling sigio in X and recompiling it. I never found out why it happened, but it got disabled some time in 1.19 and I only found out by bisecting it
<alkisg> (I'm getting reports from various schools with a lot of different clients)
<KitsuWhooa> If possible, maybe try enabling HWE on a 16.04 machine and see if that also breaks it
<alkisg> Thanks for the sigio pointer, I'll give it a try; I'll also see if I can reproduce it locally to try with 16.04 + hwe
<alkisg> Although I think some schools already have that, and none reported the issue
<KitsuWhooa> Maybe also install the debug symbols and get a gdb backtrace to see if there is anything interesting there
<KitsuWhooa> My (old) school's ubuntu lab still runs the version with gnome2 (pre 12.04). I guess no one bothered updating it :p
<alkisg> Some of the schools that I upgraded from 12.04 to 18.04 report that they want to go back :D
<alkisg> I'd love to see less features and more stability, but I guess many developers find stability programming = boring :D
<KitsuWhooa> I think it's more like it's getting incrementally difficult to support old hardware
<alkisg> Oh I see it in programs that aren't related to hardware as well
<alkisg> Panels that crash by just switching keyboard layouts "but they're so modern now,they support searching for programs while you type!"
<KitsuWhooa> oh :p
<alkisg> Btw the problem with the scrambled output was in nvidia 7200 as well; I don't know, is that considered too old/unsupported too?
<tjaalton> alkisg: so did you try the git version?
<alkisg> tjaalton: I need to reproduce it locally first
<alkisg> I'll try to get such a card in my office
<tjaalton> just build it and push to clients, it's only five commits on top of 1.0.15 ;)
<alkisg> ty, will do
<KitsuWhooa> alkisg: I can confirm I get corruption on 18.04.1 mate with nouveau on an MX400
<alkisg> KitsuWhooa: thank you :) Btw, changing resolutions some times fixes it
<alkisg> I tried with fx5200 locally, it worked on 1024x768, will try some other one now...
<KitsuWhooa> https://tasossah.com/CameraPics/P1110844.JPG
<KitsuWhooa> this is the ubuntu mate installer screen :p
<alkisg> Yeah exactly like that
<KitsuWhooa> I'll see what other old nvidia cards I have. I know there's an MX440 somewhere
<alkisg> KitsuWhooa: I think it might also help if you click "try ubuntu" instead of "install ubuntu", as it might cause the second bug too, the segfault
<KitsuWhooa> I can't see where to click :p
<alkisg> Hehe, true, I have vnc there, you don't
<KitsuWhooa> it's a live boot over usb1.1 and it's ridiculously slow
<KitsuWhooa> so that's not helping either
<alkisg> Ouch,network boot would help
<KitsuWhooa> I started lightdm manually and I can barely see the firefox icon pinned in mate
<KitsuWhooa> so I'm going to say this didn't segfault
<KitsuWhooa> And I think netboot would take too much time to set up. I'd also need to find a NIC for this board as it doesn't have an onboard one
<KitsuWhooa> and even then, it'd be fast ethernet, so I'm not sure how much better it'd be
<KitsuWhooa> alkisg: interesting thing. When I switch to a tty, the desktop renders fine for a bit before switching to a tty
<alkisg> KitsuWhooa: if you want help with netbooting, I'm an expert, I could set it up for you in a few minutes, and, 100mbps is a hell of a lot faster than 1.1 usb
<alkisg> NIC => ipxe boots almost all of them
<KitsuWhooa> That'd be appreciated
<KitsuWhooa> give me a bit to see if I can find a PCI NIC to plug in to this board
<KitsuWhooa> Right, I found one that looks to have a realtek chipset clone of sorts, and what looks like a boot rom
<alkisg> That way you won't even need ipxe then :)
<alkisg> So the last notes that I've made for netbooting without our "ltsp" project, are the "automation script" paragraph of this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDNetboot
<alkisg> I.e. you're supposed to mount the cd to the server /cdrom, and just run this command:
<alkisg> wget 'http://alkisg.mysch.gr/steki/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=2525.0;attach=1421' -O /tmp/livecd-netboot && sudo sh /tmp/livecd-netboot
<KitsuWhooa> one moment, trying to find out how to enable the boot rom in the bios
<alkisg> If the boot rom is in the nic itself, you might need to press ctrl+f11 or so when it displays that message
<alkisg> I.e. it might not be in the bios
<alkisg> The easiest way would be to create a usb stick/floppy/cd with ipxe though
<KitsuWhooa> it's not loading the rom at all, and IIRC there's usually a toggle in the bios
<alkisg> boot.ipxe.org => images to download
<alkisg> The bios usually is for onboard nics. It's the same bios for many boards, so it won't work for pci nics.
<alkisg> (well, unless the bios was expecting a realtec onboard nic in other board versions)
<KitsuWhooa> yeah looks like I'll be going with ipxe
<KitsuWhooa> Προέκυψαν σφάλματα κατά την επεξεργασία του: nfs-kernel-server
<KitsuWhooa> I have a feeling this isn't going to work
<KitsuWhooa> mount: unknown filesystem type 'rpc_pipefs'
<KitsuWhooa> looks like I'm going to be recompiling my kernel
<alkisg> Er, nfs-kernel-server can't be installed? Yeah that's not a good sign...
<alkisg> You can also boot another pc with the ubuntu mate usb stick, and then run that command, and it will allow you to netboot the older pc
<alkisg> i.e. both live server and live client
<KitsuWhooa> alkisg: your mysch site doesn't seem to be responding over IPv6
<alkisg> (in case your actual setup is strange and you can't install nfs temporarily...)
<alkisg> Yeah they're old school :D
<KitsuWhooa> I'll do it in a stock 18.04 VM
<KitsuWhooa> it has an AAAA record though and it resolves to an address
<KitsuWhooa> so it just causes wget to hang
<alkisg> I've filed complaints a lot of times, but no solution yet. They also don't support https in their hosting. Lame :/
<KitsuWhooa> might want to edit the wiki page to use wget -4 then
<KitsuWhooa> so that it forces ipv4
<alkisg> Oh I wrote that paragraph 10 years ago, I don't think anyone maintains it
<KitsuWhooa> Ah
<alkisg> It's full of obsolete information, but I think my script still works
 * alkisg loves code that works 10 years later :D
<alkisg> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVidia / SGS Thomson (Joint Venture) Riva128 [12d2:0018] (rev 10) ==> nah this one loaded vesa, too old, trying another...
<KitsuWhooa> I love you
<KitsuWhooa> er
<KitsuWhooa> lmao
<KitsuWhooa> not sure how that got in my X clipboard
<alkisg> Haha no worries it's always a good thing to say
<KitsuWhooa> Sorry for that. Anyway, I'm waiting for the unattended updates to finish
<KitsuWhooa> because it started running dpkg when I booted the VM so I can't use apt
<KitsuWhooa> that is true :p
<alkisg> I managed to reproduce the segfault with this one: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation NV5 [Riva TNT2 Model 64 / Model 64 Pro] [10de:002d] (rev 15)
<KitsuWhooa> the netboot script seems to fail to detect my IP
<KitsuWhooa> oh well
<KitsuWhooa> alkisg: how do I get ipxe to boot?
<alkisg> alkisg: do you mean how to put it in floppy/cd/usb?
<alkisg> or, how does it detect the server ip?
<KitsuWhooa> the latter
<KitsuWhooa> I got ipxe running on the machine but it just says press a key to reboot
<alkisg> The normal netbooting setup there is "a dhcp server somewhere, e.g. in a router, and my script running dnsmasq in proxydhcp mode to only send the boot server ip/boot filename"
<alkisg> Is this your use case? Btw, did you put the VM in bridged mode, so that it has all TCP/UDP ports open?
<KitsuWhooa> your script is running dnsmasq, yeah
<KitsuWhooa> the VM is in bridged mode
<KitsuWhooa> it has an IP in the lan like any other device
<KitsuWhooa> and doesn't go through any nAT
<KitsuWhooa> *NAT
<alkisg> Does ipxe get an ip?
<alkisg> You can also try ctrl+b there, and then run `autoboot`, and if it fails, run `config` and see what it got from dhcp/proxydhcp
<KitsuWhooa> It definitely shows the mac address, but I'm not sure about the IP. I am already in the command prompt so I'll try that
<KitsuWhooa> "[...]/tftpboot/pxelinux... no such file or directory"
<KitsuWhooa> it does get an ip
<KitsuWhooa> and it does talk to the serv er
<KitsuWhooa> *server
<alkisg> (01:21:51 μμ) KitsuWhooa: "[...]/tftpboot/pxelinux... no such file or directory" => that sounds like some error in the script? Did you see anything wrong when it ran?
<KitsuWhooa> https://tasossah.com/txt/netboot_script_log
<alkisg> route => not found => yeah that's an issue
<alkisg> Old script, not relying on ip
<KitsuWhooa> guess I'll install it
<alkisg> Btw it should be trying to download pxelinux.0, not pxelinux
<KitsuWhooa> I thought that was to detect the ip
<KitsuWhooa> route, I mean
<alkisg> Can you try to symlink it just for a quick hack?
<alkisg> Yeah, probably
<KitsuWhooa> Sure, give me a bit to restart it
<KitsuWhooa> I don't think I can
<KitsuWhooa> I take that back
<KitsuWhooa> however, pxelinux.0 is a symlink itself that points to a file that does not exist
<KitsuWhooa> it points to /usr/lib/syslinux/pxelinux.0
<KitsuWhooa> my guess is it depends on the pxelinux package
<alkisg> It installs it, but it moved elsewhere, moment,
<alkisg> /usr/lib/PXELINUX/pxelinux.0
<KitsuWhooa> ah
<alkisg> OK so I guess the 10 year old script needs to be updated with the new pxelinux path, sorry :D
<KitsuWhooa> okay, adding those two symlinks got me further
<KitsuWhooa> now it's complaining about .c32 files not being found
<KitsuWhooa> https://tasossah.com/txt/netboot_script_log_2
<alkisg> The new location is in /usr/lib/syslinux/modules/bios/
<alkisg> Copy them from there or symlink them or something
<KitsuWhooa> Yeah this is really broken
<KitsuWhooa> now it fails loading capser/vmlinuz
<KitsuWhooa> ...IO error? what
<KitsuWhooa> "attempt to access beyond end of device"
<alkisg> I wonder if the vmlinuz/initrd symlinks also point to wrong paths
<alkisg> Do an ls -lR in the tftp dir and check for broken symlinks
<KitsuWhooa> I remounted the image and now it loads vmlinuz but it can't find initrd.lz inside the casper dir
<KitsuWhooa> and no, no broken symlinks
<alkisg> It might be initrd.gz now or something
<KitsuWhooa> there's only an initrd in the image
<KitsuWhooa> and I can't modify anything under casper because it's a symlink to /cdrom
<alkisg> Ah you modify the kernel etc in pxelinux.cfg/default
<alkisg> That's somewhere under tftp, a file that the script generated
<KitsuWhooa> I found it
<KitsuWhooa> looks like it's booting
 * alkisg crosses fingers, took too long already...
<KitsuWhooa> "nfs server not responding"
<alkisg> Maybe that route part that failed, failed to export to local network only
<alkisg> what's /etc/exports like?
<KitsuWhooa> I installed route and restarted 
<KitsuWhooa> there's /cdrom in there
<KitsuWhooa>  /cdrom *(ro,no_subtree_check,no_root_squash)
<KitsuWhooa> oh in the script log there's a "job for nfs-server.service cancelled"
<alkisg> Sounds good. Try `exportfs -ra` in case it helps,
<alkisg> ah
<alkisg> try restarting it manually from another tab and see why it fails to start
<alkisg> systemctl stop nfs-kernel-server, then start again, journalctl -xe, etc
<KitsuWhooa> active (exited)
<KitsuWhooa> and there are no errors whatsoever
<KitsuWhooa> there are only two lines in the log, starting and started
<KitsuWhooa> but it's not running
<alkisg> https://serverfault.com/questions/859934/ubuntu-16-04-nfs-kernel-server-wont-start
<alkisg> s your Ubuntu server a linux container (lxc) ?  If yes, you need to set something like explained here:  mount fstype=rpc_pipefs, mount fstype=nfsd, 
<KitsuWhooa> That happened on my 16.04 desktop because I run a custom kernel that didn't have the filesystem needed
<alkisg> I wonder if running in a VM is related there
<KitsuWhooa> the 18.04 VM is virtualbox
<alkisg> Hmm
<KitsuWhooa> so I very much doubt it
<KitsuWhooa> it doesn't fail to start it
<KitsuWhooa> issuing the start command doesn't throw any errors, I mean
<KitsuWhooa> I wonder if the unattended update installed a new kernel and broke things. Let me reboot the VM and redo all the symlinks :p
<alkisg> Ah, damn those unattended updates :)
<KitsuWhooa> I ended up disabling them, since it's a VM anyway
<KitsuWhooa> yeah sch.gr hosting is terrible
<KitsuWhooa> I can't even download the script over v4 now :p
<alkisg> Ah don't wget it again, one time is more than enough for one day :D
<alkisg> Hehe
<KitsuWhooa> I rebooted, so it's gone from /tmp
<KitsuWhooa> I made the mistake of not saving it to the disk
<KitsuWhooa> there we go, it worked on the third attempt
<alkisg> This avoided the segfault, I'll try to limit down now: Option "HWCursor" "off" Option "PageFlip" "off" Option "WrappedFB" "on" Option "ShadowFB" "on"
<KitsuWhooa> we're back to ipxe not detecting the server
<KitsuWhooa> or the NIC
<KitsuWhooa> one of the two
<alkisg> What's the client output, does it get an ip? autoboot, config etc...
<alkisg> ctrl+b before that
<KitsuWhooa> okay yeah that was my fault. Needed to reseat the NIC
<KitsuWhooa> sorry
<alkisg> tjaalton: I didn't get to compiling git yet, but I found out that `Option "PageFlip" "off"` avoids the segfault in
<alkisg> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation NV5 [Riva TNT2 Model 64 / Model 64 Pro] [10de:002d] (rev 15)
<KitsuWhooa> alkisg: after the reboot, nfs is working
<KitsuWhooa> however the live image fails
<KitsuWhooa> goes into emergency mode
<KitsuWhooa> a few units fail, and I can't really figure out why
<alkisg> Ouch, it sounds like it needs a lot of updating... I'm using ltsp everywhere now so I haven't updated it
<alkisg> Sorry about that
<KitsuWhooa> Oh well, it's fine
<alkisg> I need to go afk for a couple of hours, be back later... :/
<KitsuWhooa> sure
<KitsuWhooa> thanks again
<alkisg> np, thank you too
<alkisg> Do check that pageflip option if you get the chance
<KitsuWhooa> I'll go through the sch.gr manual and see if it's worth/easy to set up LTSP
<alkisg> Nono ignore sch.gr, follow this one (mine again): http://wiki.ltsp.org/wiki/Installation/Ubuntu
<KitsuWhooa> Ah, thanks
<alkisg> If you have a mate installation, you can make it an ltsp server in about 5 commands and 10 minutes
<alkisg> And it gives epoptes=vnc as a bonus
<KitsuWhooa> I have a stock 18.04 with gnome in a vm
<alkisg> That works too
<KitsuWhooa> does that mean the client will try to boot gnome too
<KitsuWhooa> ?
<KitsuWhooa> I doubt gnome3 will work
<alkisg> In the quick "chrootless" setup, yeah
<KitsuWhooa> ah
<alkisg> But you can choose an xterm session if you prefer
<alkisg> Or install mate as well ...
<KitsuWhooa> Ah, yeah
<KitsuWhooa> thanks
 * alkisg really goes for now, bbl
<KitsuWhooa> see ya
<KitsuWhooa> alkisg: for when you get back, this is what happened when I tried booting the image in a VM to install it and then set up LTSP https://tasossah.com/s/dd9d97babad3.jpg
<alkisg> KitsuWhooa: try alt+ctrl+f1, then alt+ctrl+f7
<alkisg> *right ctrl, since it's vbox
<KitsuWhooa> it's rshift for me, but wow that worked
<KitsuWhooa> (I rebound it)
 * alkisg searches how to fetch/compile the git version...
<KitsuWhooa> My guess would be to git clone the repo and then either install it directly, or use the files from the ubuntu package to make a deb
<KitsuWhooa> packages.ubuntu.com usually points to all the necessary resources
<alkisg> This one? https://cgit.freedesktop.org/nouveau/xf86-video-nouveau/
<alkisg> I only see 3 commits there from 2018, that's a good sign that it will be somewhat easy to bisect it...
<KitsuWhooa> I think that's the one, yeah
<alkisg> The test client ran glxgears for an hour with pageflip off, so I guess it makes things stable
<tjaalton> you assume it's fixed in git..
<tjaalton> that's not at all clear
<alkisg> tjaalton: I don't assume that at all! I'm assuming it broke in git! :)
<tjaalton> ah
<alkisg> I.e. i want to bisect and find the commit that broke it, I don't expect to find a commit that fixed it...
<tjaalton> it's not necessarily the driver that broke it
<KitsuWhooa> it may be X server itself
<KitsuWhooa> and a smaller chance the drm driver
<alkisg> Ah
<tjaalton> 1.0.15 was released in april '17
<tjaalton> test cosmic
<tjaalton> or just file a bug upstream
<tjaalton> against nouveau
<alkisg> I'll do both tomorrow morning
<alkisg> I haven't reproduced the "scrambled screen" issue locally though, only the segfault
<alkisg> I can only see the scrambled screen in vbox
<KitsuWhooa> pretty sure that's a different issue
<KitsuWhooa> I can't get the scrambled screen to go away by switching to a tty and back with my MX400
<alkisg> Gotcha. So, 3 different issues.
<KitsuWhooa> and then I got distracted trying to set up netboot/ltsp
<alkisg> Hehe
<KitsuWhooa> alkisg: I installed ltsp-server-standalone ltsp-client, ran ltsp-update-image, didn't install epoptes, and ran the first ltsp-config dnsmasq line in the wiki
<KitsuWhooa> is it supposed to be working now?
<alkisg> KitsuWhooa: I believe so, do you get any errors while booting the client?
<KitsuWhooa> ipxe says nothing to boot
<KitsuWhooa> dnsmasq seems to be running
<KitsuWhooa> but ipxe is only seeing my normal gateway
<alkisg> try ltsp-config dnsmasq --overwrite; systemctl restart dnsmasq
<KitsuWhooa> that was the first thing I did, and I even rebooted
<KitsuWhooa> Only different thing I did from the wiki was to not install epoptes or make a user for it
<KitsuWhooa> Apparently I just needed to change the subnet in the dnsmasq conf for the proxy
<alkisg> It should be autodetected... unless you didn't have an ip when you run ltsp-config
<KitsuWhooa> that might have been it
<KitsuWhooa> but since it works now, I can also reproduce the bug with an MX440
<alkisg> The fuzzy lines or the segfault?
<KitsuWhooa> corruption
<KitsuWhooa> no segfault
<KitsuWhooa> I think the segfault might be exclusive to the TNT2
<alkisg> does the pageflip off option fix the corruption?
<KitsuWhooa> I haven't tried yet
#ubuntu-x 2018-09-13
<alkisg> KitsuWhooa: netbooting recent live cds over nfs seems broken, but it works with aoe, provided one enters 2 commands manually as initramfs-tools doesn't have code for that...
<alkisg> The command line I'm using is: APPEND ro initrd=pxelinux.cfg/casper/initrd boot=casper break=mount root=/dev/ether/e0.0p1
<alkisg> And the commands needed at the initramfs breakpoint are: ipconfig enp0s17; modprobe aoe; exit
<alkisg> Unfortunately mate stopped producing an i386 iso so I can't test cosmic there, I'll try with xubuntu
<alkisg> Corrupted output in this one too: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000] [10de:0185] (rev c1)
<alkisg> Hmm, the corruption is related to the resolution. 
<alkisg> Initial=1366x768=corrupted. Then I set 1024x768, works. Then I set again 1366x768, works again!
<alkisg> Same card, another monitor with 1280x1024=works without doing anything
<KitsuWhooa> <alkisg> KitsuWhooa: netbooting recent live cds over nfs seems broken <-- since I set up ltsp, I don't think it matters anymore
<KitsuWhooa> and I got tired yesterday and didn't look into it any further
<KitsuWhooa> computer was crashing too, so I need to run memtest86+ for a bit
<KitsuWhooa> I literally built it yesterday to test the graphics cards and picked random memory sticks that I'm not sure if they were in a working condition or not
<alkisg> (09:46:45 πμ) KitsuWhooa: since I set up ltsp, I don't think it matters anymore => eh, it's easier to download/test a bunch of ubuntu live cds than build a lot of different chroots (if one wants to test 16.04/18.04/17.10/18.10 etc)
<KitsuWhooa> that is true
<KitsuWhooa> alkisg: I just tried another nvidia card and got the same result
<KitsuWhooa> except when I tried to switch to a tty I saw "gpu lockup" and the machine froze :p
<KitsuWhooa> so I can't tell what card it is yet
<KitsuWhooa> ltsp also doesn't seem to let me log in over a tty
<alkisg> KitsuWhooa: ltsp-config lts.conf, sudo nano /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386/lts.conf
<alkisg> In lts.conf you can specify either SCREEN_02=shell to get a tty (you have an example there)
<KitsuWhooa> Ah, didn't know that
<alkisg> or even INIT_COMMAND_ROOT_HASH="sed 's!^root:[^:]*:!root:\$6\$p2LdWE6j\$PDd1TUzGvvIkj9SE8wbw1gA/MD66tHHlStqi1.qyv860oK47UnKcafSKqGp7cbgZUPlgyPv6giCVyCSCdJt1b0:!' -i /etc/shadow"
<KitsuWhooa> thanks
<alkisg> ...to allow you to login with root/qwer1234
<KitsuWhooa> in the meantime, I blindly opened a terminal in the X session and piped the output to netcat
<KitsuWhooa> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<alkisg> Yeah I think I saw the corrupted output with this in a school
<alkisg> KitsuWhooa, what's the default resolution?
<alkisg> Like, 1366x768?
<KitsuWhooa> 1680x1050
<alkisg> Hrm, there goes my theory about "width not divisible by 8" :D
<KitsuWhooa> So, all three of my nvidia agp graphics cards exhibit the same issue
<KitsuWhooa> and one is a completely different architecture
<KitsuWhooa> I guess I'll try compiling older versions of software and trying it
<KitsuWhooa> also, not sure what you mean by "to get a tty"
<alkisg> KitsuWhooa: do you have another monitor around, to see if it works there?
<KitsuWhooa> I already have a tty1 on the client 
<alkisg> Do install epoptes, it's rather handy
<alkisg> You right click > open terminal remotely
<KitsuWhooa> I might as well at this point
<KitsuWhooa> what kind of monitor are you thinking?
<alkisg> And you can run xorg commands on the client while sitting in your server
<alkisg> Anything else; in the school lab I'm trying, one model gets corrupted output, 3 other models don't
<KitsuWhooa> I have a few 1920x1080 ones, and a CRT that's 1024x768/1280x1024
<alkisg> Great, I think you'll find at least one that works fine
<KitsuWhooa> let me try those and see what happens
<alkisg> I'll be heading to the school now, to test things locally
<KitsuWhooa> alright
<alkisg> I'll try to join irc from there
<KitsuWhooa> 1920x1080 also has the same problem
<KitsuWhooa> alkisg: sure enough, it renders fine at 1024x768@60
<KitsuWhooa> MX200 has the same issue at 1680x1050@60
<alkisg> KitsuWhooa: xrandr -s other-resolution; xrandr -s problematic-resolution fixes the issue for me,
<alkisg> but I've also seen that some monitors that dont have the issue, when you move a window in them, it shows termporary corruption, which goes away if I do the 2 xrandrs combo again there
<alkisg> So it surely sounds like something isn't initialized properly, and it is when I issue xrandr
<KitsuWhooa> Hm
<alkisg> KitsuWhooa: can you try this in lts.conf? So far it solves all problems for me: X_OPTION_01="\"PageFlip\" \"off\""
<KitsuWhooa> Yeah that fixes it
<alkisg> I'm going to make this default for all nvidia cards in all schools here :D
<alkisg> How much of a performance loss does it cause?
<KitsuWhooa> I'm not sure
<KitsuWhooa> lol, dragging glxgears around makes it drop from 60 to 25FPS
<KitsuWhooa> I get the feeling this is an X server issue
<alkisg> I saw no performance loss with pageflip (youtube/glxgears), so I'll automatically set that from an ltsp initscript when i see nvidia cards
<KitsuWhooa> I'm going to try to bisect it if I have the time
<KitsuWhooa> currently dealing with inted crashing every 5 minutes
<KitsuWhooa> *inetd
<KitsuWhooa> and telling whoopsie to not report anything also failed
<alkisg> Meh, who needs that? :D
<KitsuWhooa> I don't know, it's what got installed in the VM
<KitsuWhooa> :p
<KitsuWhooa> alkisg: how do I get an ltsp client to boot an older kernel?
<KitsuWhooa> Apparently it doesn't use the one the host is running
<KitsuWhooa> unless it's in the squashfs image and I need to update it
<KitsuWhooa> Ah, looks like it's ltsp-update-kernels
<alkisg> (back) yup,  that's it
<KitsuWhooa> It's still booting the new one after running it
<KitsuWhooa> unless I need to pass specific args
<KitsuWhooa> I didn't see anything regarding the kernel in lts.conf either
<alkisg> lts.conf is loaded after the kernel
<KitsuWhooa> I guess I can manually edit pxelinux.cfg/*
<alkisg> Yes, or you can use symlinks
<KitsuWhooa> I tried symlinking the initrd and vmlinuz files, but it loads the 4.15 ones directly
<alkisg> Just make sure the squashfs image does have the new kernel, and it's not just in tftp
<KitsuWhooa> so the symlinks were ignored
<alkisg> You'd need to write a "default" file with vmlinuz there, instead of vmlinuz-version
<alkisg> So both symlinks + manual pxelinux.cfg/default...
<KitsuWhooa> Ah I see
<alkisg> (if pxelinux.cfg/default isn't a symlink, ltsp doesn't touch it anymore, it's preserved)
<KitsuWhooa> <alkisg> Just make sure the squashfs image does have the new kernel, and it's not just in tftp <-- I updated the image while booted to the kernel I want to run, so I hope that will do it
<alkisg> Sure then it should contain all kernels, not just the one you booted
<KitsuWhooa> excellent
<KitsuWhooa> okay it's definitely not a drm issue
<KitsuWhooa> bug happens on 4.4.155-0404155-generic
<alkisg> (11:59:19 πμ) KitsuWhooa: I get the feeling this is an X server issue => what does this mean, why does it happen only with nvidia cards then?
<alkisg> I was thinking that the bug would be in the package xserver-xorg-video-nouveau, isn't that the case?
<KitsuWhooa> My guess is something changed in X that broke xf86-video-nouveau 
<alkisg> Ah
<KitsuWhooa> Looking at the commits after the release of xserver-xorg-video-nouveau that's in 16.04, I don't see anything that would directly affect DRI2
<KitsuWhooa> but I am going to try compiling the version that comes with 16.04 to make sure
<alkisg> Can't we just dpkg -i the 16.04 packages over the running ltsp client, and killall xorg?
<KitsuWhooa> That probably won't work
<KitsuWhooa> Ignoring deb version dependencies, there's probably an abi incompatibility 
<alkisg> abi with what, if we dpkg all of xorg including the drivers?
<alkisg> i.e. xserver-xorg-*...
<KitsuWhooa> Ah
<KitsuWhooa> that might work, assuming any of these packages don't depend on anything else specifically 
<KitsuWhooa> but what is the point of that?
<alkisg> Maybe verify that kernel/drm don't matter?
<alkisg> I don't know the subsystems well enough to know :D
<KitsuWhooa> Well, considering I just downgraded to 4.4 and it's still broken, I doubt it's the kernel
<alkisg> Btw, I wonder if we can force triple buffering and see if it helps
<KitsuWhooa> you cahn
<KitsuWhooa> *can
<KitsuWhooa> PageFlip -> on
<KitsuWhooa> SwapLimit -> 2
<alkisg> ty, will try it tomorrow when I go back to the office or to a school
<KitsuWhooa> I'll try it now :p
<alkisg> Great! :)
<KitsuWhooa> I assume X_OPTION_02 will work too?
<alkisg> Yes
<alkisg> To make sure, cat /run/ltsp-xorg.conf after it boots
<KitsuWhooa> looks like X isn't starting :p
<KitsuWhooa> oh I'm dumb
<KitsuWhooa> I set PageFlip to off
<KitsuWhooa> okay yeah, it's not doing anything with SwapLimit set to 2
<alkisg> Meaning output corrupted, or no output?
<KitsuWhooa> just stays in the tty, login screen never pops up
<alkisg> can you cat the xorg.conf file, to make sure there's no error due to e.g. bad escaping of quotes?
<alkisg> cat /run/ltsp-xorg.conf
<alkisg> Or, getltscfg -a | grep OPTION
<KitsuWhooa> no such file or directory for the conf file
<KitsuWhooa> looks like something broke
<KitsuWhooa> ...wait
<KitsuWhooa> I commented both X_OPTION lines and it still doesn't start
<alkisg> What's the output of `getltscfg -a | nc termbin.com 9999`
<KitsuWhooa> give me a bit, I rebooted again
<KitsuWhooa> Okay nevermind, I forgot to uncomment the ldm line when I enabled the tty
<KitsuWhooa> let's try the X options again
<KitsuWhooa> I have to say though, I wasn't expecting netboot to be this fast. USB1.1 is very painful
<alkisg> It's about as fast as booting from brand new rotational hard disk
<alkisg> Except if you're using gigabit, when it's faster
<KitsuWhooa> Right, I checked the ltsp-xorg.conf
<KitsuWhooa> it looks okay
<KitsuWhooa> but it's still not booting with PageFlip 2
<KitsuWhooa> er
<KitsuWhooa> SwapLimit 21
<KitsuWhooa> *2
<KitsuWhooa> I can't type
<alkisg> check /var/log/Xorg.7.log.old
<KitsuWhooa> Xorg log says parse error, 2 is not a valid keyword
<KitsuWhooa> yeah was just looking at that
<KitsuWhooa> maybe I need to put 2 in quotes too
<KitsuWhooa> even though the manpage says integer
<alkisg> Possibly...
<KitsuWhooa> nope, same error
<alkisg> cat /run/ltsp-xorg.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<KitsuWhooa> I'll just send it to my desktop instead :p
<KitsuWhooa> https://tasossah.com/ltsp-xorg.conf
<KitsuWhooa> it looks okay to me
<KitsuWhooa> only other thing I can think of is that SwapLimit was removed
<KitsuWhooa> Apparently 2 is the default for Xorg server > 1.12
<KitsuWhooa> I just rebooted again and it worked this time. What?!
<KitsuWhooa> Worked as in X started. Screen is still garbled
<KitsuWhooa> I compiled xf86-video-nouveau .13 and it segfaults after showing a bit of corruption, so my guess is it was either broken between .12 and .13, or it's on X
#ubuntu-x 2018-09-14
<alkisg> KitsuWhooa: to make the issue easier to reproduce, I wonder if we could copy the edid from one "problematic" monitor, and pass it to the kernel command line on other monitors...
<alkisg> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/kernel_mode_setting#Forcing_modes_and_EDID
<KitsuWhooa> alkisg: possibly, but I think it can be reproduced reliably on any monitor that's larger tahn 1024x768
<KitsuWhooa> *than
<KitsuWhooa> and I'd say in the current state, bisecting nouveau is pretty impossible 
#ubuntu-x 2018-09-15
<alkisg> KitsuWhooa: do you have any hypothesis on which generations this affects? I'm thinking of disabling pageflip in all of nvidias, but maybe there are some generations unaffected?
<KitsuWhooa> alkisg: no idea unfortunately. I tested mx200, mx400, mx440, fx5XXX and they all had the same issue 
<alkisg> Thanks; I'll try to test with some newer one if I can find
<KitsuWhooa> My guess is all of them that don't use dri3/glamor
<alkisg> Ah
<KitsuWhooa> I think I have a pcie one somewhere, but I can't test at the moment 
<alkisg> That that makes more sense, if all were affected, more people would have noticed
<KitsuWhooa> I wonder if it's an exa issue 
<KitsuWhooa> NoAccel would've fixed it though if that was the case 
<KitsuWhooa> Also, alkisg, is there any way to not get X to replace its log file on segfault? 
<KitsuWhooa> In ltsp
<KitsuWhooa> And how would I go about stopping whatever starts x automatically 
<KitsuWhooa> I was hoping it'd be lightdm but it's not 
<alkisg> LTSP is using LDM, our own display manager,
<KitsuWhooa> Couldn't find any ldm services 
<alkisg> to go to text mode by default, try SCREEN_07=shell, with no other screens active,
<alkisg> ltsp supports many xorg/screens, so it has its own management service, ltsp-client-core, you don't need that, just disable the ldm screen
<alkisg> So, SCREEN_07=shell, then run xinit, then mate-session, then check xorg.log
<KitsuWhooa> Alright, I'll do that later. Thanks 
<alkisg> np, thank you too
<alkisg> Btw, ldm doesn't have this problem, I don't know if it's because it's not using double buffering?
<alkisg> Or maybe it's using wwm, and this isn't using compositing...
<KitsuWhooa> Yeah, I noticed that 
<KitsuWhooa> Probably because it doesn't do any compositing, yeah 
<alkisg> I wonder if other flavors do have that issue... I'm guessing gnome and kde, but not lxde...
<KitsuWhooa> A bit unrelated, but since I don't have a riva tnt2, would you be able to install the X/nouveau debug symbols (assuming Ubuntu has them), run X under gdb and get a full backtrace? (bt full)
<KitsuWhooa> That might be a bit easier to track down and fix 
<KitsuWhooa> Assuming it worked originally with the same driver 
<KitsuWhooa> I kinda doubt gnome and kde would be fast enough on such old cards 
<KitsuWhooa> Or even support compositing. These cards are OpenGL 1.X IIRC
<alkisg> KitsuWhooa: I think it's the same issue that's causing tnt2 to follow some code path that segfaults, and if that original issue is solved, tnt2 won't segfault either,
<alkisg> and I'm not very accustomed to gdb, and the schools just started and have a lot of needs, so it'll take me a while...
<alkisg> I'm thinking of pushing a workaround for now, and revisit this later when things settle down, e.g. in a month or so
<KitsuWhooa> That could also work, yeah 
<KitsuWhooa> I wonder if I can find one of those cards locally. Or maybe I have one and don't know it 
<alkisg> If you think you can fix this, then maybe I can set up a pc here for that, and give you remote root access?
<KitsuWhooa> I can't promise anything but I can try 
<alkisg> Great. Will do this within the week, maybe wednesday.
 * alkisg is having some python2to3 related issues to solve atm, more urgent... :/
<KitsuWhooa> If X crashes after the login screen, I might need vnc too 
<alkisg> epoptes-client --connect ip-of-kitsuwhooa => gives both console and vnc :D
<KitsuWhooa> Somehow python2 is still being used 
<KitsuWhooa> Here's to hoping it eventually gets dropped from enterprise too 
<KitsuWhooa> Excellent. I assume I need to install epoptes on my desktop, but that's not an issue 
<alkisg> Or just xvnc4viewer -listen; or I can give you ssh; or vnc, really not an  issue for me, I have public ips etc
<alkisg> There's also this trick: ssh client; export $(/usr/share/epoptes-client/get-display) => sets up xauthority and display so that you have access to xorg
<alkisg> We'll find many ways, np there
<KitsuWhooa> I'm asking so that I can have my end set up by then, but good to hear 
<alkisg> If you happen to have a public IP or port forward etc, then setting up epoptes is much more effective
<KitsuWhooa> I do, yeah 
<alkisg> Great, let's do it this way then
<KitsuWhooa> Alright, I'll look up the docs later
<alkisg> apt install epoptes should be enough
<KitsuWhooa> I was thinking port-wise
<alkisg> Port 789
<KitsuWhooa> Alright 
<alkisg> And I think 5500 for vnc
<alkisg> I can "send you" a vm if you want a quick test, when you're ready
<KitsuWhooa> I'll probably be in a few hours 
<alkisg> ok
<KitsuWhooa> I'll highlight you and we can go from there 
<alkisg> Great
 * alkisg guesses that one way to check for an nvidia card would be: if [ -d /sys/module/nouvaue ]; then X_OPTION_01=...pageflip off...
<alkisg> *without the typo, of course...
<alkisg> Whoops, no, it's too early at the point when init-ltsp.d runs, the module isn't yet loaded :(
<KitsuWhooa> Newer cards that use nouveau would also be picked up by that 
<KitsuWhooa> My suggestion would be to make a blacklist with pci dev ids
<alkisg> You said something that I understood like "only dri2 cards affected"; do you think that might also affect non nvidia cards that use dri2 instead of 3? Are any of these common for me to check with? I do have lots of cards...
<alkisg> (correction, lots and lots of *old* cards :D)
<alkisg> Looking at the pci-ids from https://envytools.readthedocs.io/en/latest/hw/pciid.html, it looks like a lot of work to blacklist the correct ones
<alkisg> Using ranges wouldn't be easy either as they have non-graphics cards in that pci ids space as well...
<KitsuWhooa> alkisg: I seem to have epoptes set up
<KitsuWhooa> <alkisg> You said something that I understood like "only dri2 cards affected"; do you think that might also affect non nvidia cards that use dri2 instead of 3? Are any of these common for me to check with? I do have lots of cards... <-- I'm not sure, we'd need to see what nouveau does
<alkisg> KitsuWhooa: if you want a test, pm me your ip...
<alkisg> (to connect a vm to you via epoptes-client)
<KitsuWhooa> done
#ubuntu-x 2018-09-16
<KitsuWhooa> alkisg: I tested a https://www.asus.com/us/Graphics-Cards/A9250TD128M/overview/ and it worked out of the box, so I doubt ATi cards are affected
<alkisg> KitsuWhooa: nice... do you think those horizontal lines in vbox were related? I haven't tested if pageflip off fixes vbox as well..
<KitsuWhooa> Those go away by switching ttys, the ones on nvidia hardware don't
<alkisg> And the one in tnt2 causes a segfault... those all might be bad codepaths, forced by a "central" bug somewhere...
<alkisg> E.g. uninitialized resolution variable => may cause either corruption or segfault later on...
<alkisg> The corruption can be fixed by xrandr -s other-resolution; xrandr -s original-resolution
<KitsuWhooa> which is why a gdb backtrace would be useful
<alkisg> Sure; I'll set up the tnt2 system within the week
<KitsuWhooa> Yeah, I was just mentioning it
<KitsuWhooa> Apologies if it sounded a bit harsh
<alkisg> No no I very much appreciate all your input and help in this
<KitsuWhooa> turns out I found a TNT2
<KitsuWhooa> and also what identifies itself as "NV10GL Quadro"
<KitsuWhooa> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV5 [Riva TNT2 Model 64 / Model 64 Pro] (rev 15)
<KitsuWhooa> Yup, X crashes right after the login screen
<alkisg> KitsuWhooa: do you have epoptes working in your ltsp setup? Could you run this at the login screen, before login, and see if it's still crashing or not? xrandr -s 640x480; xrandr -s original-resolution
<KitsuWhooa> I don't have LTSP set up on epoptes, but I do have a shell
<KitsuWhooa> two of them
<alkisg> OK, you'd need to export DISPLAY and XAUTHORITY for xrandr to work
<KitsuWhooa> would I need to rebuild the squashfs image to add epoptes?
<alkisg> Yes
<KitsuWhooa> Any way to rebuild the image without keeping the old one around during build?
<KitsuWhooa> not enough disk space :p
<alkisg> ltsp-update-image --no-backup -c /
<KitsuWhooa> excellent, thank you
<alkisg> ...stop nbd-server first so that it's not in use
<KitsuWhooa> Also, I think I found a mate bug
<KitsuWhooa> https://tasossah.com/s/3d40462bc831.jpg
<KitsuWhooa> I don't even know what I did to make those two network indicators show up
<alkisg> It goes away if you kill/rerun nm-applet, or on next login
<alkisg> It's some race condition somewhere, I haven't pinpointed it
<KitsuWhooa> So, I need both epoptes and epoptes-client on the server?
<alkisg> Yes. apt install epoptes should be enough, it installs epoptes-client as well
<KitsuWhooa> ah
<KitsuWhooa> okay
<KitsuWhooa> Right, after being distracted for a bit
<KitsuWhooa> I can't seem to be able to find the nouveau debug symbol package
<KitsuWhooa> Ah, they're on a separate repo
<KitsuWhooa> alkisg: that did in fact make it not crash
<KitsuWhooa> I have to say though, the TNT2 is really slow at 1680x1050
<KitsuWhooa> and I got epoptes set up too, really cool 
<alkisg> KitsuWhooa: it sounds like it's something in xorg initialization that goes wrong, and gets correctly initialized with xrandr
<KitsuWhooa> Eeeeyup
<KitsuWhooa> I'll try with gdb now and see if I can find anything interesting
<KitsuWhooa> Also, wakeonlan works and it got me more excited than it should have :p
<KitsuWhooa> s/and/to/
<KitsuWhooa> alkisg: I ran startx, I attached gdb, and then after a while epoptes said my client went offline and killed my remote terminal
<KitsuWhooa> any idea why?
<KitsuWhooa> (X was in a frozen state)
<KitsuWhooa> network never died either
<alkisg> KitsuWhooa: how much ram does that client have?
<alkisg> oom?
<KitsuWhooa> I checked dmesg, not oom
<KitsuWhooa> it has 3x256 DDR1
<alkisg> Strange
<alkisg> When the client is logged off, do you see it in epoptes as a blue icon?
<alkisg> (fat client)
<KitsuWhooa> yeah
<KitsuWhooa> and I can even spawn a shell
<alkisg> Btw epoptes is supposed to reconnect after a minute of inactivity, did it?
<alkisg> The remote terminal was "root", not "user", right?
<KitsuWhooa> yup
<KitsuWhooa> it did not reconnect, no
<alkisg> (root epoptes-client runs from systemd as root, while user runs from /etc/xdg/autostart as the user)
<KitsuWhooa> and I checked that the network was still functioning
<alkisg> That's rather strange, if you have a vt on the client it would be interesting to rerun epoptes-client as root, make it crash again, and see the stderr there
<KitsuWhooa> I do yeah
<KitsuWhooa> let me try again
<KitsuWhooa> I have two vts and the remote shell
<KitsuWhooa> I ran startx on the vt and attached gdb through the epoptes root shell
<alkisg> (btw to open another vt if needed, it's openvt bash)
<KitsuWhooa> I have two
<KitsuWhooa> but I will, thanks
<alkisg> e.g. if you want to attach gdb from a vt, so that it is more "stable"
<alkisg> export $(/usr/share/epoptes-client/get-display) => gives you access to xorg btw
<KitsuWhooa> I wanted the gdb session remotely so that it's more comfortable for me to work as I will be using my desktop keyboard
<alkisg> (DISPLAY/XAUTHORITY)
<alkisg> Yeah, I know the feeling :D
<alkisg> I don't know why epoptes would do that though
<alkisg> Ah maybe systemctl status epoptes-client would show the stderr
<KitsuWhooa> service vboxadd stop
<KitsuWhooa> ...oops
<alkisg> Or journalctl something, for the previous crash
<KitsuWhooa> I'll check, yeah
<KitsuWhooa> is it python?
<KitsuWhooa> I'm used to seeing segfaults in dmesg, but if it's python it probably won't be a segfault
<alkisg> epoptes-client is mostly shell + socat
<alkisg> A couple of python scripts are ran externally, as child processes
<KitsuWhooa> https://tasossah.com/s/1ecf05d7e48b.jpg
<KitsuWhooa> might need to recompile nouveau without optimisations 
<KitsuWhooa> but nouveau_present_flip_exec definitely has to do with double/triple buffering
<KitsuWhooa> alkisg: 13:24:22 ltsp162 epoptes-client[1561]: Could not detect or access the active display
<KitsuWhooa> 13:36:34 ltsp162 epoptes-client[1561]: 2018/09/16 13:36:34 socat[1561] E waitpid(): child 1629 exited on signal 3
<KitsuWhooa> former makes sense because X is frozen, not sure why socat died 12 minutes later though
<alkisg> Not detecting the display shouldn't crash epoptes though
<KitsuWhooa> alkisg: I traced the segfault down a bit
<KitsuWhooa> It's an X issue
<KitsuWhooa> exaGetPixmapDriverPrivate() returns a 0 pointer
<alkisg> KitsuWhooa: is this enough info for a bug report?
<KitsuWhooa> Possibly, but I'm going to look more into it tomorrow. X 1.19 also has the same issue, so it happened some time before it.
<alkisg> Great!
<KitsuWhooa> I tried disabling acceleration and it still crashed, which is a bit odd
<KitsuWhooa> because the above gets called due to acceleration
<alkisg> NoAccel was the first thing I tried yeah
<KitsuWhooa> I also tried setting AccelMethod or whatever it is to none
<KitsuWhooa> and that didn't help either
 * alkisg has studied vga internals back in 1990, but has no idea about xorg internals :(
<KitsuWhooa> I don't know much about it either to be honest.
<KitsuWhooa> I will however say that this whole thing helped me uncover two kernel bugs that affect my desktop, that I'll need to look into/report at some point
